# Square-1 Race



## vcuber13 (Apr 18, 2011)

Same rules apply as the other race threads. There will be a few different speed categories, when you post your average, post what one you want to join, sub 15, sub 20, sub 30, sub 45.

1. If you get 3 averages under your group's speed, you automatically graduate to the next one, and if you graduate the sub 15 idk your too fast.
2. Only post times for the current round.
3. As long as I'm not too busy everything should be updated each Sunday.



Example Post said:


> Sub 20: *20.00*
> (15.00) 16.00 17.00 18.00 19.00 20.00 20.00 21.00 22.00 23.00 24.00 (25.00)
> Very inconstant average.



Scrambles, Graduates, and Results will be in the first couple of posts, so if your looking for something you can go there.
Spreadsheet



Round 1 Scrambles:


Spoiler



1.	(0,0) (0,-3) (0,3) (-3,2) (4,1) (4,3) (0,2) (6,0) (-3,0) (2,3) (0,2) (0,2) (-2,4) (-5,4) (0,5) (6,2) (5,3)
2.	(0,2) (-5,1) (-1,3) (0,3) (-3,3) (3,3) (6,0) (6,3) (0,1) (0,3) (-1,2) (0,3) (1,0) (6,3) (4,3) (4,5)
3.	(0,3) (0,6) (0,3) (6,3) (4,3) (6,2) (0,4) (-3,2) (4,4) (0,5) (0,1) (-3,0) (0,3) (-1,3) (0,4) (-3,0) (6,3)
4.	(0,6) (0,3) (-5,3) (-4,0) (-3,3) (6,5) (1,0) (0,2) (0,4) (0,5) (-1,0) (0,2) (0,4) (6,4) (0,4) (4,0) (-5,0) (0,3)
5.	(3,-1) (0,-2) (0,3) (0,3) (-3,3) (6,3) (0,4) (2,2) (6,3) (6,0) (1,0) (-2,1) (0,2) (0,5) (-4,0) (4,5) (6,0)
6.	(1,0) (0,-1) (3,0) (-4,0) (-5,4) (0,2) (4,0) (-1,2) (6,4) (4,0) (6,0) (2,0) (6,0) (2,0) (4,5) (4,4) (0,4) (2,0)
7.	(6,-4) (-3,-3) (0,3) (3,4) (6,0) (3,3) (3,3) (3,3) (3,0) (6,3) (3,3) (-3,5) (-2,0) (-1,0) (3,1)
8.	(3,-3) (0,6) (-3,0) (-4,1) (0,2) (-2,5) (-1,0) (0,1) (4,0) (6,0) (0,4) (0,2) (-2,2) (0,3) (-2,0) (2,5) (-5,0) (5,0)
9.	(0,-1) (0,6) (-5,3) (0,3) (-4,1) (2,0) (0,4) (0,1) (0,2) (0,2) (-2,0) (2,3) (6,3) (-2,2) (-2,0) (0,4) (2,3)
10.	(0,-3) (6,6) (3,0) (-3,0) (-1,3) (1,0) (0,5) (0,1) (-3,2) (6,3) (-2,0) (-2,5) (6,5) (-4,0) (-4,5) (-4,0) (-4,0)
11.	(0,6) (6,3) (-3,3) (5,3) (-2,1) (0,5) (-3,0) (0,1) (3,5) (6,3) (4,5) (-2,3) (4,1) (0,4) (0,2) (0,4)
12.	(-5,3) (2,-1) (3,3) (-5,4) (-1,3) (3,0) (1,2) (2,3) (-4,0) (-2,1) (-4,4) (0,1) (1,0) (0,5) (2,4)


----------



## vcuber13 (Apr 18, 2011)

*Graduates*

MTGjumper - Sub 13 - June 26
AJ Blair - Sub 30 - August 22
MTGjumper - Sub 12 - September 4


----------



## vcuber13 (Apr 18, 2011)

*Results / Scrambles*

*Results*

Round 1 Round 2 Round 3 Round 4 Round 5 Round 6 Round 7 Round 8 Round 9 Round 10 Round 11

*Scrambles*

Round 1 Round 2 Round 3 Round 4 Round 5 Round 6 Round 7 Round 8 Round 9 Round 10 Round 11 Round 12


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 18, 2011)

Hah Brady, you would.

I'll join the race to sub20.

Round 1: 27.64, 27.43, 24.74, 28.71, 27.35, 26.43, (41.25), 27.53, 40.68, (23.39), 24.30, 34.08 => 28.89


----------



## AJ Blair (Apr 18, 2011)

Race to sub-30

Round 1

31.47, 29.72, 34.94, 33.21, 30.33, 29.77, 47.13, 38.02, 37.81, 48.34, 36.54, 33.09

Average: 35.23

I need a faster/more finger-tricky parity alg...the one I use takes too long...


----------



## RTh (Apr 18, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> There's too many races.


 
At least this one is a one thread race. May become handy =]

I'll receive my first SQ1 in a few days, so I'll be joining as soon as I learn to solve it.


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 18, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> There's too many races.


 
cool.


At some point later this week I will probably relearn how to solve the thing and join this race


----------



## vcuber13 (Apr 20, 2011)

Sub-15: *20.88*
23.31	19.06	(27.71) 24.38 18.13 18.05 (17.78) 19.25 19.91 21.09	22.21 23.44
kind of odd average


----------



## Forte (Apr 21, 2011)

18.33 = (29.07), (14.01), 23.23, 18.62, 21.30, 15.46, 16.62, 20.07, 14.99, 20.25, 18.37, 14.40

lol


----------



## vcuber13 (Apr 21, 2011)

whats funny?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Apr 21, 2011)

LOL I suck. Oh well. Joining race to sub 30.

Round 1: 1:43.18

1.	(DNF)	(0,0) (0,-3) (0,3) (-3,2) (4,1) (4,3) (0,2) (6,0) (-3,0) (2,3) (0,2) (0,2) (-2,4) (-5,4) (0,5) (6,2) (5,3)
2.	2:05.81	(0,2) (-5,1) (-1,3) (0,3) (-3,3) (3,3) (6,0) (6,3) (0,1) (0,3) (-1,2) (0,3) (1,0) (6,3) (4,3) (4,5)
3.	1:50.52	(0,3) (0,6) (0,3) (6,3) (4,3) (6,2) (0,4) (-3,2) (4,4) (0,5) (0,1) (-3,0) (0,3) (-1,3) (0,4) (-3,0) (6,3)
4.	1:48.05	(0,6) (0,3) (-5,3) (-4,0) (-3,3) (6,5) (1,0) (0,2) (0,4) (0,5) (-1,0) (0,2) (0,4) (6,4) (0,4) (4,0) (-5,0) (0,3)
5.	1:03.94	(3,-1) (0,-2) (0,3) (0,3) (-3,3) (6,3) (0,4) (2,2) (6,3) (6,0) (1,0) (-2,1) (0,2) (0,5) (-4,0) (4,5) (6,0)
6.	1:28.56	(1,0) (0,-1) (3,0) (-4,0) (-5,4) (0,2) (4,0) (-1,2) (6,4) (4,0) (6,0) (2,0) (6,0) (2,0) (4,5) (4,4) (0,4) (2,0)
7.	2:14.95	(6,-4) (-3,-3) (0,3) (3,4) (6,0) (3,3) (3,3) (3,3) (3,0) (6,3) (3,3) (-3,5) (-2,0) (-1,0) (3,1)
8.	1:27.03	(3,-3) (0,6) (-3,0) (-4,1) (0,2) (-2,5) (-1,0) (0,1) (4,0) (6,0) (0,4) (0,2) (-2,2) (0,3) (-2,0) (2,5) (-5,0) (5,0)
9.	2:06.25	(0,-1) (0,6) (-5,3) (0,3) (-4,1) (2,0) (0,4) (0,1) (0,2) (0,2) (-2,0) (2,3) (6,3) (-2,2) (-2,0) (0,4) (2,3)
10.	1:51.86	(0,-3) (6,6) (3,0) (-3,0) (-1,3) (1,0) (0,5) (0,1) (-3,2) (6,3) (-2,0) (-2,5) (6,5) (-4,0) (-4,5) (-4,0) (-4,0)
11.	(54.55)	(0,6) (6,3) (-3,3) (5,3) (-2,1) (0,5) (-3,0) (0,1) (3,5) (6,3) (4,5) (-2,3) (4,1) (0,4) (0,2) (0,4)
12.	1:14.88	(-5,3) (2,-1) (3,3) (-5,4) (-1,3) (3,0) (1,2) (2,3) (-4,0) (-2,1) (-4,4) (0,1) (1,0) (0,5) (2,4)


----------



## Forte (Apr 21, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> whats funny?


 
my suck


----------



## vcuber13 (Apr 21, 2011)

if anyones interested: Spreadsheet


----------



## Vinny (Apr 21, 2011)

I would try, but I still use Thrawst's method. I average 1:30, plus I'm trying to improve on other cubes right now.


----------



## vcuber13 (Apr 21, 2011)

there isnt anything wrong with the method, you may not get really fast but i can get sub 40 pretty easily with it.


----------



## Forte (Apr 21, 2011)

Vinny said:


> I would try, but I still use Thrawst's method. I average 1:30, plus I'm trying to improve on other cubes right now.


 
for edge orientation, you can use (1,0)/(3,0)/(3,0)/(-1,-1)/(-2,1)/(-3,0)/ (this orients the UL and DB edges), just do this a bunch of times

srs thrawst's method is neither beginner friendly nor good >_>


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 21, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> there isnt anything wrong with the method, you may not get really fast but i can get sub 40 pretty easily with it.


 
Uhhhhh there is A LOT wrong with thrawst's method. If you are trying to minimize number of algs then use Screw, it's sub20able with 5 algs.


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 21, 2011)

I might actually do this. I've done like two solves this year.


----------



## deepSubDiver (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm in for sub30 (yeah, that was a quite lucky average..):
27.8, 23.6, 25.8, 28.6, 21.2, 23.3, 26.6, (21.1), 21.5, (29.2), 23.9, 21.3, 24.4 = 24.4


----------



## vcuber13 (Apr 21, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> Uhhhhh there is A LOT wrong with thrawst's method. If you are trying to minimize number of algs then use Screw, it's sub20able with 5 algs.


 
i meant for beginners (and im not saying its the best for a beginner) but with a single swap for separation, it isnt _that_ bad


----------



## Vinny (Apr 21, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> there isnt anything wrong with the method, you may not get really fast but i can get sub 40 pretty easily with it.


 
The method is really bad. Basically, it's the same thing. The problem is you are orienting one layer at a time basically only using J perms and L perms. Then you have to do the same thing on the bottom layer. 

I've seen other tutorials, I just don't care that much about Square-1.


----------



## vcuber13 (Apr 21, 2011)

i know what the method is, and you cant separate only only layer...


----------



## deepSubDiver (Apr 21, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> Uhhhhh there is A LOT wrong with thrawst's method. If you are trying to minimize number of algs then use Screw, it's sub20able with 5 algs.


Is actually one detailed SCREW tutorial out there? Only find some youtube videos which are just explaining the idea.
Also, your pm box is full.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Apr 21, 2011)

Will join once I learn edge separation algs, Im currently solving the first layer with some intuitive block building method, and Stefan's J-perm Sq-1 PLL for the last layer (pretty similar for what yuu call thrawst's method).


----------



## vcuber13 (Apr 24, 2011)

*Sub 15*
forte 18.33
vcuber 20.88
*Sub 20*
Sarah 28.89
*Sub 30*
DeepSubDiver 24.4
AJ Blair 35.23
Theanonymouscuber 1:43.18


----------



## vcuber13 (Apr 24, 2011)

1. (4,0) (5,-4) (-3,3) (1,3) (6,3) (-3,5) (-2,0) (6,0) (6,0) (2,1) (0,3) (0,4) (6,0) (5,4) (-2,0) (3,2)
2. (0,6) (6,0) (3,0) (-2,5) (-2,2) (4,2) (3,2) (0,3) (-4,2) (0,1) (3,0) (4,3) (0,3) (0,3) (6,2) (1,4)
3. (6,-4) (-5,1) (-1,2) (0,4) (6,0) (6,3) (-3,3) (6,3) (0,3) (5,3) (6,0) (-2,2) (0,5) (6,4) (0,2) (3,0)
4. (0,-4) (0,6) (6,4) (0,3) (-5,2) (0,2) (-2,0) (-2,2) (0,5) (0,4) (-3,5) (-3,0) (0,2) (5,0) (0,2) (6,0) (0,2) (4,3)
5. (0,0) (-3,0) (0,5) (3,1) (-3,3) (-4,3) (-4,0) (6,0) (-4,3) (-2,0) (-2,1) (-4,0) (-2,0) (4,0) (6,5) (0,2) (-4,3)
6. (1,-1) (0,3) (-4,0) (-5,1) (0,5) (6,0) (3,2) (0,4) (6,4) (-2,5) (4,3) (6,0) (0,5) (-2,4) (-1,0) (0,1) (3,0)
7. (4,-4) (6,0) (3,0) (-1,0) (4,1) (-1,2) (0,1) (5,2) (-2,4) (0,2) (6,0) (5,0) (0,1) (4,3) (2,5) (0,4) (6,0)
8. (0,-4) (0,6) (1,0) (0,3) (0,1) (3,4) (2,5) (1,0) (6,1) (-2,0) (-4,2) (1,0) (0,3) (-3,0) (0,3) (0,2) (0,3) (3,0)
9. (-3,6) (6,-3) (0,1) (0,4) (0,2) (3,0) (6,0) (0,4) (0,5) (0,2) (0,1) (-4,0) (-4,0) (4,0) (0,3) (-4,0) (0,2) (-2,1) (0,5)
10. (1,6) (-3,-3) (2,0) (6,3) (0,4) (5,3) (3,3) (0,4) (2,0) (3,0) (3,2) (-2,0) (0,4) (5,4) (0,3) (6,0) (-2,0)
11. (1,3) (3,0) (0,5) (0,3) (6,3) (-2,0) (5,2) (-3,0) (-3,1) (3,0) (-3,3) (0,2) (6,0) (2,3) (0,1) (0,3) (6,4)
12. (-3,-4) (0,4) (0,3) (-3,0) (0,4) (6,0) (5,0) (0,5) (1,0) (0,2) (-3,2) (6,4) (-4,0) (2,4) (2,0) (3,4) (4,0) (-2,0)


----------



## vcuber13 (Apr 24, 2011)

Sub 15: *21.65*
23.96, 26.44, 20.68, 19.53, 16.63, 16.41, 20.91, 24.52, (31.43), 24.18, (12.38), 23.21
not very good, but im kinda sick and havent solved many cubes recently


----------



## AJ Blair (Apr 26, 2011)

Sub 30: 32.63

30.82, 31.72, 36.81, 28.80, 29.62, 30.56, 27.77, 41.73, 31.99, 45.98, 36.52, 26.72

Getting there! I love square 1 so much!


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 26, 2011)

26.67, 29.20, 33.47, 26.42, 32.15, (20.01), 31.46, 27.01, 25.96, (39.44), 23.83, 24.13 => 28.03


----------



## deepSubDiver (Apr 26, 2011)

26, 35, 38, 35, 35, 35, 26, 35, 36, 39, 35, 28 = 33.6

Weird average...


----------



## Forte (Apr 26, 2011)

17.24, (33.84), 13.58, 19.06, 15.49, 19.15, (12.01), 12.55, 16.60, 16.14, 20.66, 18.66 = 16.91 ):


----------



## vcuber13 (May 2, 2011)

*Sub-15*
Forte 16.91
vcuber 21.65
*Sub-20*
Sarah 28.03
*Sub-30*
DeepSubDiver 33.6 
AJ Blair 32.63


----------



## vcuber13 (May 2, 2011)

1. (1,-3) (0,5) (6,3) (-3,5) (1,3) (-4,3) (0,1) (2,2) (4,0) (0,4) (0,4) (0,2) (-3,4) (6,0) (3,3) (6,3)
2. (4,-3) (0,-1) (3,3) (0,5) (6,4) (-2,0) (2,0) (-2,0) (-2,2) (-2,2) (-2,2) (4,4) (-2,0) (0,2) (4,2) (4,2)
3. (0,-1) (0,-5) (3,0) (0,2) (0,4) (5,2) (-2,0) (-4,0) (2,3) (2,2) (6,4) (0,2) (-2,2) (-2,4) (4,3) (-3,0) (0,1)
4. (0,-3) (0,-3) (3,3) (0,3) (6,4) (-1,0) (0,5) (-5,1) (0,5) (0,4) (6,4) (0,2) (0,2) (-2,2) (6,2) (-4,0) (4,4)
5. (-2,5) (0,3) (3,1) (-1,5) (1,0) (6,0) (0,2) (-2,2) (-3,0) (-3,2) (6,0) (0,4) (0,5) (-3,4) (4,4) (2,2)
6. (0,5) (0,1) (0,3) (6,3) (6,0) (-3,3) (6,2) (-2,1) (5,3) (-3,5) (0,4) (6,0) (4,4) (-4,5) (4,0) (-3,0)
7. (6,5) (-5,3) (3,3) (4,5) (0,2) (0,4) (6,3) (2,0) (4,3) (4,4) (6,3) (5,0) (2,3) (4,4) (-4,0)
8. (6,3) (6,6) (0,1) (6,0) (-3,2) (6,3) (4,3) (-2,5) (-2,4) (2,3) (-1,0) (0,1) (6,4) (0,1) (5,2)
9. (-3,6) (0,3) (-3,3) (3,1) (0,2) (0,3) (-3,3) (0,3) (-3,1) (6,5) (0,2) (6,0) (1,2) (6,4) (-2,0) (0,4)
10. (0,-4) (0,-2) (3,3) (1,0) (4,0) (4,4) (2,4) (0,3) (0,2) (4,0) (6,1) (-5,0) (-4,0) (6,2) (0,4) (0,2) (0,2) (-5,0)
11. (0,5) (0,3) (1,4) (-4,0) (-3,3) (3,3) (3,3) (6,0) (0,1) (4,2) (0,2) (4,2) (5,4) (6,0) (-1,1) (-1,1)
12. (0,-3) (0,6) (3,0) (-1,4) (0,4) (-4,0) (5,0) (6,3) (-4,0) (-2,4) (-2,0) (6,2) (0,5) (3,0) (-2,0) (5,0) (0,1) (6,4)


----------



## Forte (May 2, 2011)

19.53, 19.25, 15.58, 16.31, 14.90, 15.53, 13.20, 20.38, (12.26), (21.90), 14.87, 21.50 = 17.10


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (May 2, 2011)

I hardly Square-1 right now because I can't stand my worn out puzzle, but why not?

For sub-20:

21.69, 26.12, 36.09, 31.10, 23.17, 18.68, 24.58, (17.19), 21.67, 35.37, 22.21, (38.41) 

AO12: 26.07


----------



## AJ Blair (May 2, 2011)

Race to sub-30:

36.83, 27.87, 34.51, 37.18, 39.77, 40.12, 29.87, 18.62, 36.42, 40.74, 39.28, 31.89

Average: 35.37...

lots of meh solves in there...and an 18...


----------



## Sa967St (May 2, 2011)

23.80, 28.97, 28.49, 26.27, 29.74, (23.68), 28.37, (33.70), 25.00, 31.14, 24.89, 31.57=> 27.82


----------



## vcuber13 (May 11, 2011)

*Sub 15*
forte 17.10
*Sub 20*
Sarah 27.82
Aznmortalx	26.07
*Sub 30*
AJ Blair 35.37


----------



## vcuber13 (May 11, 2011)

1. (-5,0) (0,5) (3,0) (2,0) (1,1) (-3,2) (4,0) (5,0) (4,3) (6,1) (4,2) (2,0) (-2,4) (-4,0) (0,2) (0,4) (-2,0)
2. (4,-4) (3,3) (0,1) (-2,0) (6,2) (0,2) (2,2) (-2,0) (-2,2) (2,2) (-5,4) (0,2) (4,2) (-4,3) (5,1)
3. (0,2) (0,3) (-5,0) (6,3) (0,3) (0,3) (6,0) (6,0) (-2,0) (-1,2) (-3,0) (0,4) (3,4) (0,4) (0,4) (0,2) (3,2) (4,0)
4. (6,-3) (6,0) (3,3) (3,0) (1,3) (2,0) (0,1) (-3,0) (0,5) (6,0) (-1,4) (2,5) (0,1) (0,1) (2,4) (-2,0) (0,2)
5. (0,-4) (0,4) (6,0) (3,3) (-3,3) (6,1) (0,3) (3,3) (0,2) (-3,0) (6,3) (0,3) (0,3) (-3,0) (0,4) (0,2) (-4,2)
6. (0,0) (6,-3) (-3,1) (0,2) (0,2) (3,1) (6,1) (-4,2) (0,3) (6,1) (-5,0) (0,2) (2,0) (0,1) (0,3) (6,3) (-1,3)
7. (-5,5) (3,6) (6,3) (0,3) (0,3) (-3,3) (6,0) (0,4) (6,0) (-1,0) (0,2) (0,5) (6,4) (5,0) (3,2) (3,0) (6,4)
8. (0,3) (0,-3) (3,5) (6,1) (6,0) (3,0) (2,5) (4,4) (2,0) (4,4) (-4,0) (0,3) (2,5) (0,1) (6,0) (-3,5) (-3,0)
9. (4,-4) (-3,0) (0,4) (3,2) (0,2) (2,0) (-3,4) (4,2) (6,0) (2,2) (-4,0) (4,0) (2,2) (1,2) (6,0) (6,3)
10. (-3,2) (0,6) (1,3) (0,3) (0,1) (0,2) (0,3) (2,1) (-3,4) (-4,1) (0,2) (-2,2) (0,4) (4,4) (-4,0) (0,2) (-4,0)
11. (-2,5) (0,-3) (-1,0) (-5,2) (6,5) (2,0) (5,1) (-3,5) (6,1) (-2,0) (3,0) (0,5) (0,2) (-1,0) (6,3) (6,1)
12. (3,5) (0,4) (6,0) (-3,3) (-1,3) (1,1) (5,2) (0,4) (0,4) (-2,2) (4,2) (-4,0) (0,2) (6,2) (-4,4) (2,0)


----------



## MTGjumper (May 11, 2011)

(15.65), 11.83, 9.00, (8.48), 13.66, 11.91, 15.29, 14.30, 10.98, 13.76, 13.17, 10.48 = 12.44

lololol awesome scrambles. The last solve was O perm for EP, so almost sub-10 with parity.


----------



## Sa967St (May 11, 2011)

31.87, 31.92, 21.43, 21.28, 24.23, 20.30, 30.16, 23.25, 26.93, (36.47), 22.52, (18.36)=> 25.39


----------



## vcuber13 (May 12, 2011)

MTGjumper said:


> (15.65), 11.83, 9.00, (8.48), 13.66, 11.91, 15.29, 14.30, 10.98, 13.76, 13.17, 10.48 = 12.44
> 
> lololol awesome scrambles. The last solve was O perm for EP, so almost sub-10 with parity.


 
race to sub 15 or 10?


----------



## MTGjumper (May 12, 2011)

Race to sub-13 would be nice


----------



## kinch2002 (May 13, 2011)

Race to sub-20
27.09, 25.99, 22.40, 26.08, (34.43), 22.71, 23.37, 31.62, 32.08, 26.24, (19.28), 20.32 = *25.79*
Felt like doing an average seeing as it's been a few months. Not too bad, but used to be a few seconds quicker


----------



## vcuber13 (May 13, 2011)

MTGjumper said:


> lololol awesome scrambles. The last solve was O perm for EP, so almost sub-10 with parity.


 
really? i didnt like them, mainly the cube shapes.

*23.45*
21.05, (33.47), 17.59, 26.94, 21.16, 22.02, 23.90, 29.05, 18.13, 25.06, 29.56, (17.43)

7 parities with bad cube shapes (i thought) and eps im slow at = slow average


----------



## DGraciaRubik (May 13, 2011)

Race To Sub-30:
29.64, 39.33, 18.43, 33.18, 29.63, 23.61, 29.92, 34.21, 23.66, 46.88, 27.61, 33.61
avg12: 30.44


----------



## professoralpha7 (May 13, 2011)

sub-35 *32.26*
(20.35)
34.30
33.00
31.34
28.47
29.45
31.00
24.78
(40.43)
37.41
38.39
34.43


----------



## vcuber13 (May 13, 2011)

ill put you in the sub 30 since it appears you are quicker than 35, and going from 35 to 30 can be done in a week easily.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 13, 2011)

Race to sub-30:

36.33
44.60, 42.82, (24.35), 31.30, 45.44, 28.53, 30.62, 40.83, 41.92, 28.90, (51.55), 28.36



vcuber13 said:


> ... going from 35 to 30 can be done in a week easily.


I'm sure you're the kind of person who thinks it should only take a few weeks to go from 25 to 20 on 3x3x3, too.  I've put in a lot of effort to get this fast at square-1; I'm sure it will be quite a while before I truly average sub-30. But I'll try.


----------



## Guus (May 14, 2011)

I'll be joining this race. I'm going for sub-20 and I will possibly upload a video with the results of round 4.


----------



## gyc6001 (May 14, 2011)

*Sub-20*(16.66)...oh well:
17.70	
18.11	
11.92	
15.66	
18.47	
17.92	
15.69	
17.58	
18.62	
17.17	
15.42	
12.86+


----------



## vcuber13 (May 14, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> I'm sure you're the kind of person who thinks it should only take a few weeks to go from 25 to 20 on 3x3x3, too.  I've put in a lot of effort to get this fast at square-1; I'm sure it will be quite a while before I truly average sub-30. But I'll try.


 
i know how hard it is to go from 25 to 20 on 3x3, but i think sq1 is about as difficult as 3x3 but people dont put as much time and effort to get fast on sq1


----------



## gyc6001 (May 14, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> i know how hard it is to go from 25 to 20 on 3x3, but i think sq1 is about as difficult as 3x3 but people dont put as much time and effort to get fast on sq1


but I do, cuz I'm not that good in 3x3.


----------



## Guus (May 15, 2011)

Results for round 4: 26.25 , 21.77 , (15.65) , 27.38 , 27.11 , 22.44 , 18.36 , 18.58 , (47.50) , 24.71 , 34.72 , 25.33
Average = 24,67

I wanted to make a video of this, but I didn't have the time. Maybe next time I will.


----------



## vcuber13 (May 15, 2011)

*Sub 13*
MTGjumper 12.44
*Sub 15*
vcuber 23.45
*Sub 20*
gyc6001 16.66
Sarah 25.39
kinch2002 25.79
*Sub 30*
DGraciaRubik 30.44
Professorralpha7 32.26
Mike Hughey 36.33


----------



## vcuber13 (May 15, 2011)

1. (0,3) (0,-3) (4,0) (-4,0) (3,0) (3,0) (0,1) (0,4) (2,2) (0,4) (0,4) (0,2) (0,4) (0,3) (1,0) (3,0) (0,3) (0,2) (0,3) (-3,0)
2. (-2,6) (2,-4) (6,1) (-3,0) (-3,0) (0,3) (6,0) (-5,3) (2,0) (6,4) (-4,0) (6,3) (0,3) (3,0) (3,3) (-3,0) (0,1)
3. (0,-3) (0,-3) (6,5) (-2,0) (6,3) (-3,0) (0,3) (1,4) (0,2) (6,0) (6,2) (1,4) (4,2) (-2,3) (6,5) (0,3)
4. (-3,6) (0,3) (6,2) (0,4) (6,3) (3,3) (-3,3) (6,1) (6,4) (0,2) (4,2) (2,2) (6,0) (2,0) (0,2) (0,2)
5. (1,3) (-4,6) (3,0) (1,2) (6,3) (4,0) (2,0) (-4,0) (4,0) (0,3) (4,2) (-4,0) (2,1) (-3,4) (6,1) (0,5)
6. (0,5) (-5,0) (3,3) (3,5) (-5,0) (1,0) (2,4) (0,2) (2,4) (-4,4) (0,4) (-2,5) (6,1) (0,2) (0,4) (-1,2)
7. (0,-4) (-5,4) (3,5) (3,3) (0,5) (4,0) (6,2) (3,0) (0,2) (1,4) (-2,2) (0,4) (0,4) (6,2) (6,4) (3,4)
8. (0,0) (0,6) (6,3) (0,3) (3,2) (6,0) (1,4) (3,5) (0,1) (-1,5) (3,0) (3,0) (-3,1) (0,3) (0,3) (0,3) (0,2) (4,0)
9. (0,3) (-3,-3) (-3,1) (6,5) (0,1) (0,3) (0,4) (4,4) (6,4) (0,2) (2,4) (0,2) (4,0) (2,0) (4,2) (-2,2)
10. (0,2) (0,6) (0,1) (-3,3) (3,3) (0,3) (-3,3) (-2,0) (3,2) (-2,0) (-4,0) (0,3) (3,0) (-2,1) (2,4) (4,0) (4,0)
11. (-5,3) (0,-4) (0,3) (0,1) (-1,4) (0,4) (4,0) (2,2) (0,4) (2,0) (6,4) (-2,2) (6,0) (0,3) (0,2) (2,0) (2,3)
12. (3,2) (3,-2) (3,0) (6,0) (0,5) (0,4) (6,0) (4,0) (0,2) (0,3) (5,3) (0,1) (2,0) (6,0) (-3,4) (0,1) (6,0) (0,3)


----------



## MTGjumper (May 15, 2011)

10.24, 13.06, 16.28, 10.89, 15.32, 13.48, 15.47, (9.73), 11.15, (17.31), 13.72, 13.58 = 13.32

Good. Five parities (the 17 was not one of them =/)


----------



## vcuber13 (May 15, 2011)

what are your splits?


----------



## Sa967St (May 15, 2011)

(19.96), 21.63, 23.53, 28.20, 25.38, 33.49, (37.60), 27.42, 27.49, 29.04, 24.74, 25.82=> 26.67


----------



## DGraciaRubik (May 15, 2011)

Race to sub-30:

Average: 30.21
Times:
21.26, 23.95, 38.67, 30.06, 27.93, 29.47, 35.26, 17.10, 22.78, 33.18, 39.56, 39.58


----------



## MTGjumper (May 15, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> what are your splits?


 
Like 2 - 1.5 - 2.5 - 2 - 5.5 probs. I should really learn more EPs


----------



## vcuber13 (May 15, 2011)

*18.57*
(13.13), 16.11, (28.80p), 16.56, 19.63, 19.22, 19.58, 14.97, 16.08, 19.71p, 21.52p, 22.36p

4 parities, the 28 was :fp:fp
PB a012 by almost a sec
also, a good ao12


----------



## kinch2002 (May 17, 2011)

19.48, 23.61, 23.70, (30.15), 24.55, 27.57, 23.99, (15.62), 25.24, 26.12, 23.51, 24.76 = *24.25*
7 parities
I also posted last week, but didn't get included in the results


----------



## gyc6001 (May 17, 2011)

*15.48, 14.06, 19.81, 17.27, 20.06, 15.11, 22.84, 12.66, 12.64, 15.67, 17.81, 16.05 => 16.40
quite a few parities.*


----------



## vcuber13 (May 18, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> 19.48, 23.61, 23.70, (30.15), 24.55, 27.57, 23.99, (15.62), 25.24, 26.12, 23.51, 24.76 = *24.25*
> 7 parities
> I also posted last week, but didn't get included in the results


 sorry about that, i fixed it now


gyc6001 said:


> *15.48, 14.06, 19.81, 17.27, 20.06, 15.11, 22.84, 12.66, 12.64, 15.67, 17.81, 16.05 => 16.40
> quite a few parities.*


 
ill put you in the sub 15 race since your clearly faster than 20 seconds


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 18, 2011)

Race to sub-30:
36.12
28.51, (21.64), 40.56, 39.43, 40.24, 37.32, 36.79, 22.90, 32.64, (51.96), 42.60, 40.19

Lots of parities for me. It was a weird average - most of the scrambles were awful, but the ones that weren't were amazingly easy. Overall, even though this is a similar time to last week, it felt like I did lots better this week - the scrambles were just harder.


----------



## lachose (May 18, 2011)

Race to my former times (let's say sub-15)
Round 5
15.97, 15.55, (28.40), 19.84, 16.77, 20.65, 26.47, 14.38, 16.65, (13.13), 17.72, 16.03 = 18.00


----------



## AJ Blair (May 18, 2011)

Round 5: Race to sub-30

29.72, 24.31, 25.50, 38.31, 29.51, 28.18, 42.83, 23.57, 23.39, 39.74, 31.72, 27.20

Average: 29.78

WOOHOO! That probably won't happen again for a while...epic though


----------



## DavidWoner (May 18, 2011)

sub15

12.56, 13.05, 15.83, 17.17, (24.51), 17.84, 14.42, (12.02), 13.67, 14.65, 19.25, 19.36 = 15.78

nice SD there David...



deepSubDiver said:


> Is actually one detailed SCREW tutorial out there? Only find some youtube videos which are just explaining the idea.
> Also, your pm box is full.


 
It doesn't really need a detailed tutorial, the whole point is that its super intuitive.



MTGjumper said:


> I should really learn more EPs



How many do you know atm? (roughly) And what parities do you use besides Os, adj, and opp-H?


----------



## Robert-Y (May 18, 2011)

Race to sub 20

14.96, 19.20, 26.30, 20.27, 16.76, 23.82, 22.08, (14.53), 21.95, 24.45, (27.20), 23.12 => 21.29

I hate I perms


----------



## vcuber13 (May 18, 2011)

opp ep?


----------



## DavidWoner (May 18, 2011)

I-Perm is E-Perm + opp swap iirc. Rob is silly and uses a PLL method.


----------



## Guus (May 21, 2011)

Race to sub-20 round 5:
19.32, 18.04, 28.56, 15.94, 23.65, 24.97, 21.49, (13.45), 13.78, (39.62), 21.23, 30.11 = 21.71

It's just those paritys that slow me down.


----------



## vcuber13 (May 23, 2011)

*Sub 13*
MTGjumper 13.32
*Sub 15*
David Woner 15.78
gyc6001 16.40
lachose 18.00
vcuber 18.57
*Sub 20*
Robert Y 21.29
Guus 21.71
kinch2002 24.25
Sarah 26.67
*Sub 30*
Aj Blair 29.78
DGraciaRubik 30.21
Mike Hughey 36.12


----------



## vcuber13 (May 23, 2011)

1. (0,2) (0,6) (0,3) (4,1) (0,5) (0,3) (6,0) (-3,3) (-3,0) (-5,3) (0,2) (0,3) (0,3) (-3,2) (6,0) (4,1) (5,0) (3,0)
2. (0,6) (3,6) (0,4) (-3,2) (0,3) (-4,1) (0,2) (0,3) (0,2) (6,3) (-4,0) (-5,3) (-3,3) (-3,0) (-4,0) (0,4) (0,2)
3. (0,5) (6,3) (-5,4) (-1,5) (-2,0) (6,3) (0,5) (6,4) (2,4) (0,1) (-2,0) (-4,4) (6,0) (0,4) (6,0) (-4,2)
4. (0,0) (0,6) (0,3) (3,0) (0,3) (0,3) (0,1) (6,2) (0,3) (3,0) (-3,3) (0,3) (-5,3) (-3,0) (0,3) (3,0) (-2,0) (-4,2) (-2,0)
5. (0,-3) (3,-3) (6,3) (-2,5) (0,2) (4,0) (1,0) (1,2) (-5,0) (3,4) (4,0) (0,4) (-4,0) (6,4) (0,2) (2,4) (4,0)
6. (1,-3) (-3,0) (2,2) (-3,0) (-5,3) (0,3) (0,1) (5,4) (-2,1) (5,0) (0,1) (-3,4) (-4,0) (0,4) (4,3) (5,0) (0,3)
7. (4,-1) (0,-3) (6,4) (5,3) (0,2) (0,5) (0,4) (0,4) (6,2) (1,0) (0,2) (-1,0) (0,4) (4,3) (2,3) (6,1) (0,4)
8. (3,2) (0,3) (0,4) (-3,3) (-3,3) (0,1) (5,2) (0,3) (-3,3) (0,1) (-3,3) (3,0) (6,3) (5,0) (-2,1) (-3,0)
9. (0,0) (-3,6) (2,3) (2,0) (0,1) (6,3) (-5,0) (-2,0) (6,4) (-2,2) (-4,0) (6,0) (2,4) (-4,0) (2,2) (0,4) (2,0)
10. (0,-4) (3,4) (-3,0) (4,3) (6,2) (2,0) (0,2) (0,5) (-3,0) (0,1) (-3,0) (2,3) (-3,4) (4,0) (0,5) (0,5) (0,1) (2,0)
11. (-2,0) (0,2) (0,3) (-4,3) (1,0) (0,2) (1,0) (4,2) (6,0) (4,0) (0,2) (6,2) (-2,0) (2,2) (6,2) (0,1) (6,0) (4,0)
12. (0,-3) (0,3) (6,2) (0,1) (3,3) (3,4) (-2,5) (-5,2) (0,4) (-4,5) (0,5) (6,0) (4,4) (3,0) (6,0) (-4,0) (0,1)


----------



## lachose (May 23, 2011)

*Round 6*
Race to sub15
16.75, 15.15, 16.88, 14.72, 16.34, 26.09, 18.13, (11.71), (DNF), 14.56, 19.63, 17.18 = *17.54*

Better but still bad


----------



## MTGjumper (May 23, 2011)

@ David: maybe 15-20? Parity algs I use are: all 4 Os, H-Opp, Opp-H, both adjs, both Ws.


----------



## MTGjumper (May 23, 2011)

9.02, 11.93, 10.86, 13.28, (8.92), 13.01, 12.78 p, 10.79, (DNF), 11.23, 10.65, 13.72 p = 11.73

bahahaha.

Seriously, what's with these scrambles?


----------



## Sa967St (May 23, 2011)

25.46, 27.66, 24.43, 28.35, (33.63), 27.89, 28.58, 25.89, (21.22), 22.88, 28.27, 27.54=> 26.69


----------



## DavidWoner (May 23, 2011)

(10.21), 14.26, 13.39, 17.72, 12.94, 13.51, 17.97p, 14.26, 18.13p, 10.34, 14.56, (18.14p) = 14.71

17.97 and 18.14 were the two EPs I learned yesterday (both U-Adj EPs) so they could have been faster I guess.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 23, 2011)

Round 6 - sub-30
35.66
(29.11), 36.05, 32.53, (53.87), 49.43, 35.73, 36.94, 30.07, 38.98, 30.17, 34.15, 32.55

Sorry to be cluttering up your nice speedy race with my slow times. I made so many mistakes in these - it should have been in the really low 30s.


----------



## vcuber13 (May 23, 2011)

MTGjumper said:


> Seriously, what's with these scrambles?


 
im getting them from the WCA scrambler


----------



## kinch2002 (May 23, 2011)

(16.30), 19.59, 17.44, 22.75, 29.83, 19.30, (32.61), 22.68, 22.02, 22.02, 27.05, 26.08 = *22.89*
4 parities. Also, identical 9th and 10th times 

First five solves (19.96avg5) are on video here


----------



## DGraciaRubik (May 23, 2011)

Race To Sub-30
Average: 29.68

Best Time: 18.21
Worst Time: 40.19
Individual Times:
1.	(18.21)	(0,2) / (0,6) / (0,3) / (4,1) / (0,5) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (-3,3) / (-3,0) / (-5,3) / (0,2) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (-3,2) / (6,0) / (4,1) / (5,0) / (3,0) /
2.	38.60	(0,-1) / (0,3) / (4,0) / (0,3) / (3,3) / (3,0) / (6,0) / (-3,3) / (6,0) / (6,3) / (0,5) / (-3,1) / (0,1) / (0,2) / (-3,0) / (0,4) / (-2,5) / (0,4)
3.	32.30	(-2,6) / (3,6) / (-4,5) / (0,1) / (0,3) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (6,0) / (0,5) / (4,0) / (3,0) / (2,0) / (1,0) / (-3,4) / (-3,0) / (0,2)
4.	34.73	(-5,2) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (-5,2) / (2,0) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (0,2) / (-2,4) / (-4,2) / (4,4) / (-1,0) / (0,3) / (-3,0) /
5.	25.23	(1,3) / (0,5) / (0,3) / (2,3) / (-3,0) / (-2,3) / (0,4) / (-1,5) / (-5,4) / (-4,3) / (0,2) / (6,3) / (-4,0) / (-4,0) / (4,5) / (1,0) /
6.	24.29	(0,-1) / (6,0) / (6,1) / (0,3) / (3,2) / (6,4) / (4,0) / (0,5) / (6,4) / (-3,2) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (-4,3) / (-5,2) / (-4,5) / (-2,4)
7.	33.31	(-5,2) / (-3,6) / (-5,2) / (-4,0) / (-4,0) / (-2,0) / (-4,0) / (0,4) / (6,5) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (-1,0) / (3,1) / (6,0) / (3,3) / (3,5) / (6,0)
8.	38.91	(0,-4) / (4,6) / (0,3) / (-4,3) / (0,3) / (1,0) / (3,4) / (6,4) / (2,0) / (6,2) / (-3,0) / (-5,0) / (-1,0) / (4,0) / (6,0) / (-4,0) / (4,4) /
9.	30.32	(0,5) / (0,4) / (-3,0) / (4,0) / (3,0) / (2,5) / (-2,3) / (4,5) / (6,4) / (6,0) / (-4,2) / (-2,4) / (0,1) / (0,2) / (-4,0) / (-3,0) / (-3,4)
10.	19.76	(-5,6) / (-3,-4) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (-2,5) / (6,4) / (-5,0) / (2,0) / (0,4) / (-4,0) / (0,5) / (4,5) / (-4,0) / (-4,0) / (0,4) / (0,4) / (-2,0) / (-4,0)
11.	(40.19)	(0,-3) / (0,-3) / (3,5) / (0,1) / (0,2) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (0,3) / (-5,0) / (2,0) / (6,0) / (-4,0) / (0,3) / (-5,0) / (0,5) / (-3,1) / (-3,3) / (-2,0) / (2,0)
12.	19.37	(0,-3) / (0,6) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (-3,4) / (0,3) / (-4,0) / (4,2) / (0,5) / (-2,4) / (2,0) / (4,0) / (-2,2) / (-2,2) / (2,2)


----------



## gyc6001 (May 24, 2011)

Race to sub-15 (so close :fp lol)
Average: 15.32
Individual Times: (finally got every solves under 20)
*13.02	
13.31	
17.12	
18.50	
13.33	
13.20	
17.45	
14.98	
16.00	
13.53	
19.41 
15.77*


----------



## vcuber13 (May 29, 2011)

*19.98*
18.83, 17.16, 23.50p, 24.38, 23.27, 18.69, 17.18p, 20.66, 17.69, DNF, (14.93), 18.43


*Sub 13*
MTGjumper	11.73
*Sub 15*
David Woner	14.71
gyc6001	15.32
lachose	17.54
vcuber	19.98
*Sub 20*
kinch2002	22.89
Sarah	26.69
*Sub 30*
DGraciaRubik	29.68
Mike Hughey	35.66


----------



## vcuber13 (May 29, 2011)

1. (1,3) (5,2) (-2,3) (6,0) (-3,0) (-4,3) (-2,0) (6,0) (2,0) (0,4) (-4,0) (6,4) (0,1) (6,1) (6,5) (5,0) (0,4)
2. (0,-1) (0,4) (3,3) (-1,4) (0,4) (0,4) (-4,0) (4,0) (0,2) (-5,0) (2,0) (3,0) (0,4) (0,2) (0,4) (0,2) (0,5) (6,1) (-1,0)
3. (0,6) (6,6) (6,4) (0,2) (0,3) (-4,3) (4,3) (-3,4) (0,2) (0,3) (2,1) (1,4) (6,2) (6,3) (3,0) (2,0)
4. (0,-3) (0,-3) (6,5) (0,3) (0,4) (3,3) (-5,0) (0,4) (2,0) (6,0) (3,4) (4,0) (6,4) (6,2) (-2,0) (0,4) (2,5)
5. (1,-3) (2,3) (-3,3) (3,0) (-5,0) (-1,0) (3,4) (5,3) (1,3) (6,2) (0,2) (3,0) (2,0) (0,4) (6,4) (-4,3)
6. (6,2) (0,1) (6,0) (0,3) (-1,4) (4,2) (4,3) (2,4) (0,1) (0,5) (0,3) (0,4) (0,3) (6,5) (-5,4) (-1,4)
7. (1,5) (0,3) (0,1) (3,2) (2,0) (0,2) (6,2) (0,4) (2,0) (-1,0) (0,2) (3,4) (5,4) (4,0) (0,5) (0,1) (-4,0) (6,0)
8. (6,5) (-5,0) (-3,3) (0,3) (6,0) (3,5) (1,1) (0,5) (6,0) (-4,4) (6,0) (6,4) (0,5) (-2,2) (2,0) (2,2)
9. (0,0) (6,0) (-3,0) (0,3) (6,3) (0,3) (6,0) (-3,1) (0,3) (0,2) (0,3) (0,3) (3,0) (-3,5) (6,1) (-4,1) (0,2) (2,4)
10. (0,6) (6,3) (6,3) (1,3) (6,0) (2,0) (-4,0) (-3,0) (0,3) (6,2) (-2,1) (4,2) (2,0) (0,4) (0,2) (0,5) (4,0)
11. (0,2) (0,-3) (6,0) (-5,3) (6,0) (0,3) (0,5) (0,3) (3,0) (-2,3) (0,3) (5,3) (6,4) (0,2) (6,5) (6,0) (4,0) (-4,0)
12. (0,5) (-5,3) (6,3) (3,5) (-5,0) (-5,4) (-4,4) (4,4) (-4,0) (0,5) (0,3) (2,0) (-2,3) (0,5) (-2,1) (2,0)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 1, 2011)

Round 7 - race to sub-30
36.24
28.36, 34.09, (46.79), 30.12, (27.39), 34.63, 45.02, 36.32, 40.98, 38.36, 29.19, 45.33

Ugh, I'm so bad. It takes me too long to get to square. I know every case optimally, but I'm just too slow doing it, and sometimes I have to stop and think. I have to get much better at it! I'm also really bad with bad EP cases, but I think the problem with getting to square is my worst part. I probably average 8 or 9 seconds getting to square.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 1, 2011)

yes it is 7 :fp
for getting faster at cubeshape the best is probably to just practice solving a lot. how long on average does it take you to do separation and cp?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 1, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> yes it is 7 :fp
> for getting faster at cubeshape the best is probably to just practice solving a lot. how long on average does it take you to do separation and cp?


 
I'm too slow at everything, but I'd guess it's 10 seconds there or so too. So figure 10 seconds to square (maybe a little less), 10 seconds separation and CP, then the rest of the time for EP. Parity is about 6 seconds, probably; I can do it sub-5 by itself, but in a solve it's probably at least 6.

I have a QuizCards program I use to give me cubeshape "scrambles" which I use to practice sometimes, but I only have the hard cases programmed in (5, 6, or 7 moves). It is a nice way to practice, though. I average around 10 seconds with the 5-to-7-move cases; I was 15 seconds when I started practicing that way, so it really helped. I probably just need to do more of it (and program in the easier cases).


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 1, 2011)

id say its your cubeshape thats killing your times, it takes me about 12 seconds to do everything but ep with 3 or 4 second cubeshape, so 8/9 for separation and cp (longer if i have double j and parity). that program sounds a good way of practicing, sometimes i do short scrambles and just time cubeshape. however its good to practice the 3/4 move ones too so you can get them fast, i think all of the shapes i know i can sub 3.5 easily, i think i know all 4s and most 5s.


----------



## gyc6001 (Jun 2, 2011)

*Race to sub-15 : Average 17.53
15.38	
15.81	
23.80	
21.12	
15.16	
16.00	
26.20 
18.23	
15.02 
15.58	
17.55	
16.66	*
pretty bad though, lots of lock ups and mistakes. =[


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 2, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Ugh, I'm so bad. It takes me too long to get to square. I know every case optimally, but I'm just too slow doing it, and sometimes I have to stop and think.


 
That's because you learned a bunch of algs, rather than figuring it out. The problem comes from how there are multiple optimal solutions for the 5+ cases, and many of the ones listed on sites are not particularly quick or easy to understand. A large number of shapes can be done optimally by going through Kite-Scallop/Scallop-Scallop, and you can grab most of the others if you aren't afraid to do one extra move. For the others I'd recommend becoming extremely familiar with the other 3-twist shapes (particularly paw-paw, its the second most useful 3-twist) and focus only on getting to one of them from whatever state you have.

Also remember that optimal twist count isn't always best, turn count and how 2-gen-esque something is are also important. 
setup: / 3 0 / 1 0 / -2 0 / 2 0 / -4 0 / 0 -1 / 3 0 /
Twist optimal solution: 0 -3 / 1 0 / 0 -2 / 2 0 / 1 2 / -1 0 / 0 -3 /
Alternative: / -3 0 / 0 1 / 4 0 / -2 0 / 2 0 / -1 0 / -3 0 /


----------



## AJ Blair (Jun 2, 2011)

Round 7: Race to Sub-30

28.87, 25.84, 32.71, 32.66, 27.48, 27.76, 37.64, 28.25, 31.84, 35.91, 34.75, 34.96

Average: 31.52

Gah...boo


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 2, 2011)

11.98, 14.06, 13.72, (18.85), 11.92, (10.04), 11.68, 14.86, 16.03, 14.38, 11.42, 12.01 = 13.21

Pretty good, but should've been faster, considering I only had four parities.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 2, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> That's because you learned a bunch of algs, rather than figuring it out. The problem comes from how there are multiple optimal solutions for the 5+ cases, and many of the ones listed on sites are not particularly quick or easy to understand. A large number of shapes can be done optimally by going through Kite-Scallop/Scallop-Scallop, and you can grab most of the others if you aren't afraid to do one extra move. For the others I'd recommend becoming extremely familiar with the other 3-twist shapes (particularly paw-paw, its the second most useful 3-twist) and focus only on getting to one of them from whatever state you have.


 
Heh, you of course are right. Actually, I first learned to do cubeshape using your method (I worked really hard on it using your video, right before I started my square-1 BLD project), then I switched to algs. That was because of my stupid square-1 BLD project. Now I'm kind of committed to the algs instead, unless I want to either:
1. develop new matrices for my square-1 BLD memo, or
2. do cubeshape two different ways, depending on whether I'm doing BLD or speed.
(in case it's not obvious, I do not consider (#3: stop doing square-1 BLD) to be an option)

I know I should probably just do option 2 above, but I hate to solve it two different ways; it just feels wrong somehow.

Also, even though it is true that I followed a bunch of algs, it's still true that many of them go through either kite-scallop or scallop-scallop as they appear on my site. So many of them really aren't that bad. The main thing is that sometimes they're from angles that are difficult to set up, and if I change that (and insist on using the same alg for speed and BLD), I have to redo the matrix memo.

So you see, I've made things ridiculously hard for myself by doing square-1 BLD. So it's all my fault, really.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 6, 2011)

*Sub 13*
MTGjumper	13.21
*Sub 15*
gyc6001 17.53
*Sub 30
*AJ Blair 31.52
Mike Hughey 36.24


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 6, 2011)

1. (4,2) (6,-3) (0,3) (0,3) (0,3) (6,3) (3,3) (6,0) (1,2) (-2,0) (0,4) (2,0) (4,4) (-2,1) (6,0) (6,0) (0,3)
2. (-5,-1) (0,6) (-3,3) (-1,0) (6,0) (2,0) (1,4) (5,0) (-5,0) (4,2) (-3,0) (-2,0) (-3,0) (2,0) (0,2) (4,0) (-4,0) (-4,0)
3. (0,-4) (0,-2) (3,3) (-1,3) (0,1) (6,0) (-5,0) (0,2) (6,2) (0,4) (-3,4) (-3,4) (0,5) (-3,0) (0,3) (0,4) (0,4) (0,5)
4. (0,6) (0,6) (0,3) (0,5) (0,4) (0,4) (4,3) (4,3) (-2,2) (6,0) (-2,0) (0,3) (-2,2) (2,0) (2,4) (0,5) (0,2) (-2,0)
5. (0,-1) (0,-5) (3,0) (1,0) (6,0) (2,0) (-2,3) (0,4) (-4,0) (0,4) (0,3) (-4,0) (4,0) (4,3) (-4,0) (-4,1) (0,4) (0,1) (-1,0)
6. (-2,0) (0,-4) (-3,3) (-3,3) (1,5) (6,0) (-3,3) (2,5) (-4,2) (0,4) (2,2) (0,4) (-2,4) (-2,0) (6,4) (4,0)
7. (0,5) (0,-5) (3,0) (0,2) (0,4) (6,0) (2,3) (-1,4) (-2,4) (-2,2) (2,4) (2,0) (-2,1) (-2,0) (4,0) (-4,0) (6,0)
8. (6,-1) (3,4) (0,3) (-3,3) (0,3) (3,3) (-3,3) (2,3) (-4,0) (4,0) (4,0) (2,4) (0,4) (0,2) (-2,4) (2,2)
9. (0,3) (3,3) (-1,3) (1,1) (0,5) (1,5) (0,4) (0,2) (4,0) (1,2) (6,0) (6,3) (2,4) (0,4) (0,5) (3,0) (4,0)
10. (0,2) (0,3) (0,3) (3,4) (3,0) (-3,3) (6,3) (5,0) (-5,2) (6,0) (6,5) (6,4) (2,0) (6,0) (-3,0) (-4,0) (-2,0)
11. (0,6) (-3,6) (6,0) (3,3) (4,5) (-4,4) (0,4) (2,3) (0,2) (0,3) (4,0) (-2,1) (0,2) (-4,5) (4,1) (-1,1)
12. (0,0) (-3,-3) (-4,0) (0,1) (6,5) (3,2) (4,0) (-2,4) (0,4) (-4,2) (-2,5) (3,0) (2,3) (6,2) (3,0) (0,3) (0,1)


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 8, 2011)

(10.81), 13.51, 15.69, 15.13, 10.82, 11.12, 14.81, 12.40, 13.61, (16.30), 13.76, 13.65 = 13.45

7 parities. Normal.


----------



## AJ Blair (Jun 8, 2011)

34.66, 27.76, 37.98, 39.00, 39.51, 23.58, 27.13, 42.93, 45.46, 41.46, 33.68, 25.32 = 34.94

SO MANY PARITIES!!! Ugh...some of those would have been awesome without the parity...


----------



## gyc6001 (Jun 10, 2011)

race to sub-15 average: 17.93
19.05	
18.27	
18.48	
18.30	
14.73	
22.30	
17.12	
17.89	
24.94	
16.20	
15.28	
16.38


----------



## gyc6001 (Jun 10, 2011)

AJ Blair said:


> 34.66, 27.76, 37.98, 39.00, 39.51, 23.58, 27.13, 42.93, 45.46, 41.46, 33.68, 25.32 = 34.94
> 
> SO MANY PARITIES!!! Ugh...some of those would have been awesome without the parity...


 
yeah, I guess our times should have been reduced by half if parity doesn't exist.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 11, 2011)

*20.96*
(17.96), 22.31, 20.25, 22.40, 21.91, 19.83, 22.15, 18.93, DNF, 20.03, 18.47, (23.31)
meh i didnt keep track of parities
dnf had bad cubeshape, parity and a pop


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 14, 2011)

i completely forgot about this

*Sub 13*
MTGjumper 13.45
*Sub 15*
gyc6001 17.93
vcuber 20.96
*Sub 30*
AJ Blair 34.94


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 14, 2011)

1. (-5,6) (-3,5) (-3,3) (3,0) (6,0) (-2,0) (6,5) (6,0) (6,0) (6,0) (6,4) (1,2) (-5,2) (0,4) (6,4) (0,2)

2. (0,0) (0,6) (-3,3) (3,5) (-5,0) (0,4) (6,0) (3,0) (0,2) (3,0) (1,0) (4,2) (0,4) (6,2) (2,0) (0,2) (0,2) (6,0) (4,0)

3. (0,5) (0,-3) (3,3) (-3,0) (-2,1) (5,0) (3,3) (6,0) (0,3) (-3,4) (2,0) (6,0) (6,0) (-5,2) (1,2) (6,2) (6,0)

4. (6,0) (-3,3) (3,0) (6,3) (6,3) (-3,3) (0,3) (-3,5) (-5,0) (-3,3) (0,5) (0,3) (-2,1) (5,2) (4,4) (-1,0)

5. (0,0) (0,3) (1,3) (-3,0) (2,3) (4,2) (-4,0) (2,0) (0,1) (0,3) (6,5) (1,4) (6,0) (5,4) (0,4) (-2,0) (1,2)

6. (0,-1) (0,-5) (-3,0) (-3,3) (3,4) (0,2) (6,4) (6,2) (6,2) (4,0) (0,5) (0,1) (4,0) (0,2) (4,5) (-4,2) (0,2)

7. (-2,3) (0,-4) (-3,3) (6,3) (0,5) (-2,0) (0,2) (-1,4) (6,2) (0,3) (2,2) (2,4) (0,2) (-2,2) (0,4) (-4,4)

8. (-5,-1) (0,3) (0,3) (0,2) (6,0) (-5,0) (-1,0) (3,4) (0,3) (0,3) (-3,5) (-2,0) (-2,2) (6,0) (6,0) (0,4) (2,2) (-2,0)

9. (-5,0) (-4,6) (-3,3) (-3,3) (0,4) (6,5) (0,3) (6,1) (-3,2) (0,3) (-3,0) (6,0) (-3,0) (0,1) (0,5) (-2,4) (0,2)

10. (0,3) (6,3) (0,3) (0,1) (2,0) (1,0) (6,2) (-4,3) (0,1) (-5,0) (6,0) (0,2) (-3,3) (6,0) (6,1) (-1,3) (2,5)

11. (0,5) (0,1) (-3,3) (3,3) (-3,3) (0,5) (-2,4) (0,2) (0,2) (6,1) (0,5) (-5,3) (3,3) (-3,1) (3,3) (2,0)

12. (0,0) (-3,-3) (0,1) (-4,0) (6,4) (0,2) (6,2) (-1,0) (-3,0) (6,0) (0,4) (-5,3) (0,2) (6,0) (-4,0) (3,4) (-3,4) (0,5)


----------



## gyc6001 (Jun 15, 2011)

couldn't believe there's only four of us left in this race.


----------



## gyc6001 (Jun 15, 2011)

*Race to sub-15: Average 10 out of 12 :16.15*

16.25	
17.38	
17.95	
12.24	
16.55	
16.27	
18.16	
15.30	
16.33	
15.08+	
11.83	
21.30


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 15, 2011)

Round 9
40.06
45.89, 40.02, 46.14, 27.88, 39.59, 35.88, 40.56, 42.13, 47.00, (1:23.89), (21.48), 35.54

Absolutely awful - most solves had parity, and cubeshape cases were awful. I'm honestly not this bad - I had a 32.92 average in competition last weekend.



gyc6001 said:


> couldn't believe there's only four of us left in this race.


Sorry - I didn't have time last week. I'm back now.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 15, 2011)

I'll be doing this later with my new sq1. Expect sup-20 (needs breaking in )

Edit:

(36.29), 33.45, 30.25, 25.84, 29.96, 33.77, 34.06, 24.10, 26.83, (20.76), 26.47, 32.90 = 29.76

YEEEAAAAHHHHH


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 20, 2011)

*Sub 13 (I guess)*
MTGjumper 29.76
*Sub 15*
gyc6001 16.15
*Sub 30*
Mike Hughey 40.06

ive been really busy with school and some other stuff, should be able to do it this week though


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 20, 2011)

Weeks*​
1. (0,0) (0,6) (6,3) (6,1) (0,5) (0,3) (6,3) (0,4) (-2,0) (0,4) (-4,4) (6,2) (0,2) (-2,0) (4,0) (0,2) (-4,0) (-2,0)

2. (6,3) (3,-3) (-3,3) (-3,5) (6,0) (0,1) (6,3) (-1,4) (4,2) (2,3) (4,4) (-1,4) (0,4) (1,0) (0,3)

3. (0,2) (-3,3) (-3,0) (3,4) (6,3) (-3,4) (0,3) (6,2) (6,0) (2,3) (0,3) (1,0) (0,3) (6,3) (-2,0) (-1,2)

4. (-5,-1) (-3,6) (0,3) (0,3) (6,3) (0,1) (6,0) (0,5) (6,0) (-3,0) (0,1) (-4,5) (-4,1) (0,4) (-2,3) (0,4) (0,4)

5. (1,-3) (0,3) (0,3) (3,5) (3,3) (-4,0) (0,1) (6,0) (1,2) (0,2) (2,0) (0,1) (6,2) (-1,3) (-5,1) (2,0) (6,0)

6. (0,3) (0,6) (3,3) (0,3) (-5,2) (6,4) (-5,0) (-1,0) (5,0) (-5,2) (0,5) (3,1) (0,5) (0,3) (-4,1) (1,2) (0,5)

7. (0,-1) (6,3) (-5,0) (3,0) (0,1) (0,3) (-3,5) (0,3) (0,4) (0,2) (-4,0) (0,4) (0,5) (0,5) (0,4) (4,2) (4,0) (2,0) (2,0)

8. (0,-4) (4,1) (0,5) (6,0) (0,3) (-2,3) (0,2) (6,3) (0,5) (0,3) (4,0) (6,4) (2,2) (4,4) (0,2) (2,0) (-5,4)

9. (1,5) (0,-3) (6,0) (-3,3) (-3,3) (-2,3) (2,0) (3,4) (6,2) (6,0) (-5,0) (5,0) (0,1) (0,2) (6,4) (3,0) (-3,0)

10. (3,6) (0,3) (-3,3) (0,3) (-3,0) (0,3) (1,0) (6,4) (-1,2) (0,2) (-2,0) (3,4) (0,5) (-4,0) (0,4) (4,2) (2,0)

11. (0,2) (3,-2) (3,3) (-3,3) (6,0) (-3,0) (3,0) (-1,1) (2,4) (0,1) (2,4) (0,1) (2,3) (0,3) (0,4) (0,5) (4,0)

12. (4,-1) (-3,0) (6,4) (-1,5) (3,4) (3,2) (0,1) (-3,2) (6,5) (0,3) (-2,0) (0,3) (2,2) (-4,1) (0,4) (-4,0)


----------



## gyc6001 (Jun 20, 2011)

MTGjumper said:


> I'll be doing this later with my new sq1. Expect sup-20 (needs breaking in )
> 
> Edit:
> (36.29), 33.45, 30.25, 25.84, 29.96, 33.77, 34.06, 24.10, 26.83, (20.76), 26.47, 32.90 = 29.76


 
woah, what brand and type?


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 20, 2011)

MF8 Gen II. It's getting better, but don't expect sub-20 yet  It's so bad, I'm actually unable to cube at the moment because I've physically hurt the muscles in my hand from trying to fingertrick it.


----------



## gyc6001 (Jun 20, 2011)

So close...average 10 out of 12 is *15.19*, but 12 solve average is 14.99 ==
14.48	
18.89	
9.09 
16.50	
15.67	
14.14	
15.08	
14.84	
16.56	
16.72	
15.41	
12.53


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 22, 2011)

12.34, (15.56), (8.17), 11.29, 15.40, 15.39, 11.18, 9.85, 10.84, 13.11, 13.40, 13.27 = 12.61

4 parities. Good.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 22, 2011)

Round 10
37.91
33.59, 44.32, 29.92, (47.10), 42.39, 33.56, (27.68), 35.25, 39.44, 45.48, 38.81, 36.30

Horrible, but at least not as bad as last week.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 22, 2011)

13.01, 16.31, 14.72, 23.75, 17.86, 12.42, 16.08, 16.42, 14.46, 20.98, 16.37, 17.02= 16.32

meh


----------



## Forte (Jun 22, 2011)

MTGjumper said:


> I'll be doing this later with my new sq1. Expect sup-20 (needs breaking in )
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...


 
It's that bad 
Is it any better now?


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 23, 2011)

I broke it in and lubed it, so it's better now, but still not perfect. I want it to be good in time for my next comp, as it cuts corners well. It's just that the U and D layers are very stiff compared to the slice, so wristing D2s (which is what I do) always results in turning the middle slice halfway through doing the D2.


----------



## lachose (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm back
Round 10
16.19, 20.06(p), 14.63, (21.53(p)), 20.63(p), 15.44, 14.61, 14.78, (12.36), 19.30(p), 18.63, 17.63 = *17.19*
Not as good as I hoped


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 26, 2011)

*21.62*
19.97, 18.71, 19.03, 24.11, 19.43, 28.00, 25.06, 23.61, 19.84, 18.97, 22.71, 23.43

*Sub 13*
MTGjumper 12.61
*Sub 15*
gyc6001 15.19
David Woner 16.32
lachose 17.19
vcuber 21.62
*Sub 30*
Mike Hughey 37.91

Congratulations to MTGjumper for graduating the Sub 13 Race.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 26, 2011)

1. (0,-4) (0,-3) (-3,3) (4,1) (0,3) (5,2) (0,1) (0,3) (3,2) (-5,0) (3,0) (5,1) (0,1) (0,5) (6,0) (0,3) (-3,0) (0,3)

2. (0,3) (0,-3) (0,5) (-2,4) (-4,4) (4,4) (4,0) (6,0) (0,2) (5,0) (6,0) (0,4) (0,3) (0,2) (-2,5) (6,2) (0,4) (-4,0)

3. (0,3) (0,-3) (-3,0) (0,3) (-2,2) (6,4) (6,2) (3,0) (1,4) (6,0) (0,5) (6,0) (-3,4) (2,0) (1,4) (5,5) (-5,0)

4. (0,6) (0,3) (3,0) (0,4) (0,2) (3,2) (0,4) (-2,0) (3,2) (-3,3) (-3,0) (-3,0) (2,1) (-2,0) (6,2) (0,3) (-2,0) (2,0)

5. (-5,5) (3,-3) (-3,0) (-3,0) (0,2) (0,1) (3,1) (0,2) (-3,3) (5,3) (1,1) (3,0) (6,0) (0,2) (0,3) (5,1) (1,0)

6. (-2,-4) (3,6) (0,5) (6,1) (6,0) (0,3) (6,4) (0,2) (-3,0) (0,3) (-5,0) (-2,3) (4,0) (6,0) (2,5) (2,1) (4,0)

7. (-2,6) (6,-4) (6,3) (6,5) (-2,3) (0,3) (0,3) (6,3) (3,0) (4,3) (0,5) (6,1) (2,2) (0,4) (6,2)

8. (6,2) (6,1) (-3,3) (-3,3) (5,4) (6,0) (6,3) (6,3) (5,1) (0,2) (0,5) (-2,0) (2,3) (0,5) (-5,3)

9. (-2,-3) (0,5) (6,3) (4,3) (2,0) (-3,2) (0,5) (-4,0) (0,1) (-3,0) (0,5) (-4,0) (6,4) (6,5) (-2,0) (-4,5) (-2,0)

10. (0,-4) (0,1) (3,0) (0,2) (0,1) (-1,0) (-5,3) (-3,3) (6,0) (3,0) (-4,3) (6,1) (6,2) (-4,4) (6,1) (2,0) (0,1)

11. (0,-1) (1,0) (-3,3) (0,3) (-3,2) (-5,4) (3,0) (3,4) (6,0) (-4,0) (3,4) (0,4) (-3,4) (0,5) (1,0) (2,0) (-5,4)

12. (-2,-3) (0,5) (0,3) (0,3) (0,4) (-1,4) (-2,3) (0,2) (0,2) (3,4) (2,0) (3,0) (-2,0) (0,2) (-4,2) (0,3) (0,4) (0,3)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 27, 2011)

Round 11
36.75
(27.96), 31.14, 44.23, 36.80, 30.02, 36.42, 38.69, 51.10, 28.89, 33.70, 36.50, (51.31)

Several really bad solves killed my average. They weren't hard cases - I just handled them really badly.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 27, 2011)

lolno I'm not sub-13


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 27, 2011)

*22.19*
20.06, 19.78, 27.77p, 23.05 [10s cubeshape], 26.84, 24.00, 19.40, 18.56, 21.33p, 22.02p, 23.78p, 21.59p

lol average


----------



## theace (Jun 27, 2011)

I Finally decided to come here...

Square-1
Jun 27, 2011 11:44:57 PM - 12:50:50 AM

Mean: 48.42
Standard deviation: 19.07
Best Time: 34.68
Worst Time: 110.09

Best average of 5: 43.00
1-5 - (34.68) 38.18 (46.03) 45.55 45.27

Best average of 12: 43.63
1-12 - (34.68) 38.18 46.03 45.55 45.27 45.66 40.69 (110.09) 44.40 46.77 47.77 35.97

The 110 sec one had 2 pops


----------



## gyc6001 (Jun 28, 2011)

=O more competitors...I shall do my best!


----------



## gyc6001 (Jun 28, 2011)

woot! did you make the scramble easier by purpose? o.o
lots of easy EPs xD
13.02	
12.64	
13.08	
12.72	
14.02	
11.75	
11.98	
17.44 
16.41	
12.28	
14.08	
14.55
= 13.48


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 28, 2011)

(10.45), 12.56, (16.23p), 14.60p, 11.23, 12.16, 12.22, 14.70, 12.44, 13.60p, 13.18p, 13.16 = 12.99


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 28, 2011)

what should your goal be?


----------



## bucsan (Jun 28, 2011)

12.11, 19.45, 18.03, 19.12, (11.98), 16.66, 14.80, 16.92, 19.24, 14.77, 18.94, (21.17) = 17.00


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 28, 2011)

Just keep it at sub-13. Make the scrambles harder instead. My normal global average is still around mid-13s.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 28, 2011)

theyre wca scrambles


----------



## gyc6001 (Jun 29, 2011)

wca scrambles sometimes are ridiculously easy ==


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 29, 2011)

I was joking  I'm waiting for some easy WCA scrambles in competition...

Change me to racing to sub-12 then. That should take a while


----------



## gyc6001 (Jun 30, 2011)

@mtg lol, it somehow may not be the case in competitions.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 3, 2011)

*Sub 12*
MTGjumper 12.99
*Sub 15*
gyc6001 13.48
bucsan 17.00
vcuber 22.19
*Sub 30*
Mike Hughey 36.75
theace 43.63


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 3, 2011)

1. (0,-3) (0,-3) (3,5) (0,4) (3,2) (-4,0) (0,3) (4,3) (-1,0) (0,5) (4,2) (4,3) (0,1) (0,4) (-2,4) (-2,0) (0,2)

2. (4,3) (0,-3) (3,0) (-4,5) (-2,1) (5,3) (6,3) (-1,0) (3,2) (0,1) (-3,0) (0,1) (2,2) (0,4) (-4,4) (4,2)

3. (0,-1) (4,6) (6,3) (3,5) (1,4) (6,3) (-1,2) (-2,4) (0,5) (0,3) (0,3) (0,4) (6,3) (5,2) (3,0) (-3,0)

4. (4,-4) (0,-3) (-3,4) (-4,0) (6,0) (4,3) (5,0) (4,3) (0,2) (-2,1) (0,3) (-2,5) (4,3) (0,2) (6,0) (-4,0) (2,0)

5. (-2,3) (0,6) (0,2) (0,3) (-4,1) (0,4) (6,5) (-2,4) (6,4) (0,4) (0,4) (2,0) (6,0) (0,3) (0,1) (0,2) (-2,1)

6. (6,6) (-3,-3) (3,1) (5,0) (-3,4) (-2,0) (0,2) (0,4) (0,4) (-4,4) (4,0) (0,2) (0,2) (2,4) (-3,2) (0,5) (6,0)

7. (0,3) (3,-3) (6,0) (0,5) (2,4) (6,0) (0,5) (3,2) (4,0) (0,3) (4,5) (5,4) (-4,0) (5,0) (-5,4) (2,3) (3,0)

8. (-2,3) (0,-4) (3,3) (2,3) (-4,2) (-2,4) (6,4) (4,4) (6,0) (-1,2) (-3,3) (6,3) (0,3) (6,2) (-2,0)

9. (0,0) (3,-3) (0,3) (6,3) (-5,3) (-1,0) (0,4) (6,2) (0,3) (4,1) (6,0) (2,5) (-2,2) (5,0) (0,3) (1,3) (0,5)

10. (0,-1) (0,-5) (6,3) (6,3) (0,3) (0,3) (0,4) (5,0) (3,4) (0,1) (2,0) (6,0) (4,3) (0,4) (-1,4) (0,5) (0,2) (6,0)

11. (-2,-3) (0,3) (-4,2) (-5,1) (2,0) (6,0) (0,3) (5,4) (-2,0) (3,0) (0,5) (-3,0) (-2,0) (0,4) (-4,1) (-4,3) (-5,0)

12. (0,-1) (0,-2) (0,3) (-3,2) (-2,0) (-2,0) (-4,0) (1,2) (2,0) (-5,2) (0,2) (3,0) (-5,0) (-3,2) (0,4) (-2,1) (2,4)


----------



## bucsan (Jul 3, 2011)

17.64, 14.25, (11.86), 17.78, 16.27, (21.08), 12.56, 14.25, 16.17, 17.22, 15.38, 14.25 = 15.58


----------



## LouisCormier (Jul 4, 2011)

*Round 12: Louis Cormier - 1:02.24*

Statistics for 07-04-2011 10:43:52

Goal: sub 45
Average: 1:02.24
Standard Deviation: 11.44
Best Time: 45.44
Worst Time: 2:13.75
Individual Times:
1:18.92, 55.47, 1:16.10, 59.39, 46.85, 50.93, (2:13.75), 52.89, 1:11.18, (45.44), 1:21.07, 49.57

Starting to get in square-1  Any tips on being fast? Learning EP's?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 5, 2011)

Round 12
38.06
(53.88), 32.72, (20.68), 37.11, 40.63, 38.53, 34.86, 48.15, 36.27, 33.71, 41.28, 37.36

Bad.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 6, 2011)

What do you normally average Gabriel?


----------



## Escher (Jul 6, 2011)

Round 12
Goal: sub 25
(1:28.87), (25.16), 26.41, 29.18, 47.26, 49.57, 1:02.92, 1:04.91, 1:11.73, 1:23.44, 43.22, 34.61 = 51.32

Relearned to solve SQ-1 yesterday. Can you tell when I had a cubeshape I knew/parity? I know 2 EOs and 5ish EPs inc parity (plus mirrors/reflections), forgot to learn Y CP though... Hopefully will be at least sub 40 by the new round.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 6, 2011)

ima gonna teach you cube-shape.


----------



## Escher (Jul 6, 2011)

MTGjumper said:


> ima gonna teach you cube-shape.


 
Forte already tried and I dishonoured him so I'm not sure I can go through that again.

Also I think Woneykins will be mad.

But yeah pls do <3


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 6, 2011)

how about sub 30 so theres more than 1 person in the race


----------



## gyc6001 (Jul 6, 2011)

Average 10 out of 12: 15.70
16.70	
14.77	
13.28	
17.92	
12.95	
16.98	
14.45	
16.36	
19.61	
13.94	
17.30	
15.31


----------



## bucsan (Jul 6, 2011)

MTGjumper said:


> What do you normally average Gabriel?



Is that Gabriel me? If is, im averaging 15~17


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 6, 2011)

14.54, 14.56, (8.12), 16.72, 12.41, (17.10), 13.97, 15.10, 10.98, 11.29, 13.62, 14.57 = 13.78

Meh. A little worse than average.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 10, 2011)

*Sub 13*
MTGjumper 13.78
*Sub 15*
bucsan 15.58
gyc6001 15.70
*Sub 30*
Mike Hughey 38.06
escher 51.32
*Sub 45*
Louis Cormier 1:02.24


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 10, 2011)

1. (0,-3) (3,0) (0,3) (1,0) (4,5) (3,0) (2,5) (-2,4) (3,2) (-1,0) (6,2) (-5,0) (6,0) (-2,5) (-3,4) (3,4)

2. (0,0) (3,6) (0,3) (1,0) (-4,3) (0,2) (-5,0) (6,3) (2,3) (6,0) (4,2) (0,2) (3,2) (0,1) (1,0) (2,1) (4,0)

3. (0,-3) (6,3) (-1,4) (4,2) (-2,1) (6,4) (2,2) (2,0) (-2,2) (-2,4) (2,0) (3,4) (2,0) (0,4) (4,4)

4. (-5,2) (3,6) (4,5) (3,2) (3,0) (-5,0) (0,4) (6,2) (6,2) (6,0) (2,4) (-4,2) (0,4) (2,4) (0,1) (3,0)

5. (0,3) (0,3) (6,3) (3,0) (3,3) (4,5) (-3,0) (0,4) (0,2) (3,2) (-4,0) (0,1) (2,3) (0,4) (-2,3) (0,4) (4,0)

6. (0,0) (0,3) (-5,2) (-2,0) (2,2) (4,4) (6,2) (-4,3) (-4,2) (2,4) (0,4) (4,5) (3,4) (-3,0) (6,0) (-1,4)

7. (-5,3) (2,6) (-3,0) (0,3) (0,3) (-3,0) (5,1) (0,3) (-5,0) (-4,2) (0,4) (-2,0) (0,2) (-4,0) (-5,3) (0,3) (-4,0) (6,0)

8. (-5,0) (0,3) (0,3) (2,2) (0,4) (0,3) (1,3) (6,5) (2,5) (0,4) (0,4) (6,3) (0,5) (-4,2) (0,4) (-2,4) (6,0)

9. (0,-3) (3,0) (-3,3) (0,3) (6,3) (0,4) (0,2) (3,0) (0,3) (0,4) (2,4) (-2,0) (4,2) (6,0) (0,3) (2,5) (2,1)

10. (1,6) (0,-3) (0,2) (-3,3) (6,3) (0,5) (-2,0) (6,2) (-3,4) (-5,0) (3,2) (0,4) (-4,0) (0,2) (0,3) (0,2) (6,0)

11. (4,-1) (-3,6) (3,2) (-2,4) (6,0) (3,2) (0,1) (-1,2) (4,1) (-4,0) (2,0) (2,0) (-2,5) (-2,0) (0,5) (-4,0)

12. (1,-1) (0,3) (3,1) (2,5) (1,4) (2,2) (3,4) (3,0) (6,0) (3,0) (5,3) (3,4) (-3,2) (2,0) (0,4) (4,0)


----------



## Forte (Jul 10, 2011)

Escher said:


> Forte already tried and I dishonoured him so I'm not sure I can go through that again.
> 
> Also I think Woneykins will be mad.
> 
> But yeah pls do <3



LEARN NOW


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 11, 2011)

18.74 P, 19.62 P, 17.75 P, 17.76, 18.61 P, 18.10 P, 15.59, 18.48 P, 14.85, 15.52 P, 20.02 P, 19.19 P = 17.93

Yes, 9 of them.


----------



## bucsan (Jul 11, 2011)

15.55, 15.98, 16.09, 15.67, (18.94), 15.16, 13.91, 18.16, 17.48, 15.95, 13.94, (13.84) = 15.79

Too much parity.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 13, 2011)

15.44, 13.13, 14.38, 12.19, 13.65, (16.64), 12.13, 10.82, 11.98, 13.33, 13.43, (6.70) = 13.05

7 parities. Better than average, surprisingly 

Also, solution for the last solve:



Spoiler



0,-4 / 2 / -3 / -1,-2 / 0,-3 / -5 / -3 / -1,-4 / -2,-2 / 3 / 3 / -1,-1 / -2,1 / -3 / -4


----------



## LouisCormier (Jul 14, 2011)

*Round 13: Louis Cormier - 1:09.62*

Statistics for 07-14-2011 14:52:58

Average: 1:09.62
Standard Deviation: 14.51
Best Time: 35.66
Worst Time: 1:39.75
Individual Times:
1:20.53, 1:16.73, (1:39.75), (35.66), 1:38.36, 1:01.29, 1:08.39, 1:10.46, 1:28.27, 47.45, 55.65, 49.05

Not enough practice lately, still PB single


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 14, 2011)

Round 13
37.41
(29.36), 44.60, 43.78, 33.88, 38.18, (50.08), 30.59, 40.54, 35.54, 37.48, 31.70, 37.80

Not terrible considering I haven't practiced since last time. (Too much BLD.) I've relearned all of my square-1 BLD matrices, though.


----------



## Escher (Jul 14, 2011)

Pwnage

39.43, 33.96, (45.54), 42.49, 30.18, (25.06), 30.46, 28.10, 37.21, 37.85, 34.06, 27.37 = 34.11

Time to finish CP and EO... And learn some cubeshape!

First 4 have parity, as do the 9th and 10th I think.


----------



## Neo63 (Jul 14, 2011)

Round 13: 22.96[P], 16.60[P], 18.83[P], 22.06[P], 18.44, 22.58, 11.48, 25.17[P], 19.44, 24.70[P], 15.87, 15.01 = 19.65

First ao12 in about half a year xD I suck so much now -.- locked up on every U+adj alg and recognition is much worse than about a year ago :/ that 11 was sweet though xD time for me to practice for CO  I can't believe my hands hurt after 12 solves...that is not supposed to happen


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 15, 2011)

For what it's worth, when I came back to sq1, doing an average of 12 made my hands hurt too


----------



## Forte (Jul 15, 2011)

*scared to do an a12*


----------



## JasonK (Jul 16, 2011)

Started sq1 about 3 days ago

Round 13 average: 48.32

48.81[P], 52.15[P], 51.62[P], 44.94, 54.80, 47.82, 40.54, 53.01[P], (39.84), (57.51[P]), 47.64, 41.91[P]

Pretty happy with this


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 17, 2011)

*Sub 12*
MTGjumper 13.05
*Sub 15*
bucsan 15.79
David Woner 17.93
Neo 19.65
*Sub 30*
escher 34.11
Mike Hughey 37.41
WTF2L 48.32
*Sub 45*
Louis Cormier 1:09.62


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 17, 2011)

1. (0,5) (0,-2) (3,0) (3,0) (3,3) (-1,3) (-4,0) (-2,4) (6,0) (3,2) (-3,0) (-3,2) (0,4) (4,2) (6,0) (2,0) (0,4)

2. (1,2) (6,0) (0,3) (4,0) (5,0) (0,1) (4,5) (0,1) (0,5) (0,4) (2,0) (6,2) (6,5) (2,1) (6,0) (-3,4) (1,0)

3. (1,6) (5,-3) (-3,0) (3,3) (-3,0) (0,3) (3,3) (-3,3) (4,0) (0,3) (0,3) (0,3) (6,2) (1,4) (-4,0) (3,0) (-1,0)

4. (-5,5) (3,0) (-3,0) (5,1) (-2,3) (1,2) (2,4) (-5,2) (2,0) (3,2) (-3,4) (6,5) (6,4) (5,0) (-2,2)

5. (0,-3) (-3,-3) (6,5) (0,4) (-4,2) (-4,2) (-4,4) (2,4) (6,0) (-4,2) (0,2) (0,2) (0,4) (-4,4) (6,2) (0,2)

6. (0,5) (-3,-2) (-3,3) (-3,0) (6,3) (6,3) (-3,0) (-3,5) (6,4) (-4,3) (3,2) (0,4) (2,4) (2,4) (6,2)

7. (0,-4) (-5,-2) (5,0) (6,3) (0,4) (0,3) (-3,2) (6,2) (0,2) (6,0) (-5,2) (0,2) (-3,4) (0,3) (5,4) (0,2) (-4,0)

8. (0,3) (0,-3) (3,5) (0,4) (5,2) (0,1) (-5,2) (0,2) (0,2) (2,4) (4,2) (4,4) (3,2) (4,0) (6,0) (-1,2)

9. (3,-4) (-3,6) (-5,3) (6,0) (6,0) (-4,4) (-3,3) (6,0) (0,2) (1,1) (0,3) (6,2) (-4,4) (2,2) (6,4)

10. (0,-3) (6,3) (5,4) (-4,0) (-3,0) (0,2) (1,0) (2,1) (6,4) (-2,2) (0,2) (-2,5) (6,2) (0,3) (-3,5) (-5,3)

11. (0,3) (3,3) (6,4) (6,0) (5,5) (1,1) (-1,0) (0,1) (0,4) (-5,0) (5,0) (-3,2) (0,4) (0,5) (-4,0) (4,5) (2,0)

12. (4,-1) (6,0) (-3,0) (6,3) (-3,4) (-3,0) (-3,5) (5,0) (0,4) (0,5) (-2,0) (-3,2) (3,0) (0,2) (4,5) (-1,4) (3,0)


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 18, 2011)

11.66, 13.47, 15.12, 14.47, 11.74, 14.89, 13.28, (11.59), 14.46, (16.57), 12.30, 12.93 = 13.43

Normal. 6 parities.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 18, 2011)

Round 14
31.67
30.39, 34.74, 33.61, 29.59, 31.11, 36.00, 26.16, 29.14, (42.43), 32.79, (23.45), 33.15

Wow, those were easy scrambles for me. Only two with parity (the two above 35), and mostly very easy cubeshapes too.


----------



## MatthewY (Jul 19, 2011)

Race to Sub 15

17.14, 14.54, 17.53, 16.01, 21.14, 15.76, 16.08, 17.66, 18.08, 21.58, 17.29, 16.09 = *17.41*


----------



## gyc6001 (Jul 19, 2011)

Race to sub-15
10.55	
13.56	
12.33	
15.00	
13.16	
15.05	
14.73	
16.84	
17.42	
15.34	
13.42	
13.23	=14.27 
decent average.


----------



## AJ Blair (Jul 19, 2011)

Race to sub-30:

33.71, 24.65, 25.86, 47.64, 23.51, 34.00, 24.84+, 38.77, 35.57, 27.60, 30.26, 38.27

Average: 31.35

meh.


----------



## trebolde4 (Jul 22, 2011)

Really Easy Scrambles, specially the 11th
Race to sub 20

*Square-1*

Standard deviation: *3.43*
Best Time: *11.98*
Worst Time: *25.98*

Best average of 5: *17.41*
7-11 - 18.48 15.93 17.81 (21.76) (11.98)

average of 12: *18.59*

1. *15.20*(CP Skip)
2. *18.65*(EO Skip)
3. *20.20*
4. *25.98*
5. *16.95*
6. *19.81*(EO Skip)
7. *18.48*
8. *15.93*
9. *17.81*
10. *21.76*
11. *11.98*(Lot of Skips)
12. *21.15*


----------



## Skullush (Jul 22, 2011)

*ROUND 14
Race to Sub-45
Session average: 45.04*
1. 46.10
2. (33.86)
3. 37.71
4. 1:04.55 
5. 45.43
6. 35.08
7. 46.35
8. 50.53
9. 39.42
10. (1:05.99)
11. 40.73
12. 44.46

Lol


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 22, 2011)

13.66, 15.44, 13.06, 17.99 *P*, 15.43, 18.55 *P*, 14.88 *P*, 15.46, 22.02 *P*, 13.12, 15.18 *P*, 15.37 = 15.51

phooey


----------



## trebolde4 (Jul 23, 2011)

Heres my reconstruction of the 11th Scramble:
Scramble:
0,3/3,3/6,4/6,0/5,5/1,1/-1,0/0,1/0,4/-5,0/5,0/-3,2/0,4/0,5/-4,0/4,5/2,0

Solve:
-4,-4/-2,-2/2,0/-1,0/-3,0/-5,3/-4,0/3,-3/3,0/-3,0/0,3/-3,0/0,5/0,-3/1,1/-1,2/6,1

number of moves: 16
time: 11,98
1,33 tps
was really easy!! 
is this an official scramble?


----------



## LouisCormier (Jul 25, 2011)

*Round 14: Louis Cormier - 57.44*

Statistics for 07-25-2011 10:58:32

Average: 57.44
Standard Deviation: 9.65
Best Time: 31.56
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
1:13.77, 54.40, 52.61, 58.46, (31.56), (DNF), 1:00.84, 53.55, 46.19, 1:16.68, 40.31, 57.58

PB single


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 25, 2011)

Race to sub-45 joining.

Average: 59.06

56.82, 1:02.44, 1:17.15, 51.54, 47.33, 58.34, 57.54, 1:18.11, 45.44, 1:07.43, 49.09, 1:02.88


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 26, 2011)

*Sub 12*
MTGjumper 13.43
*Sub 15*
gyc6001 14.27
David Woner 15.51
MatthewY 17.41
*Sub 20*
trebolde4 18.59
*Sub 30*
AJ Blair 31.35
Mike Hughey 31.67
*Sub 45*
skullush 45.04
Louis Cormier 57.44
TheCubeMaster5000 59.06


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 26, 2011)

1. (0,0) (-3,6) (6,0) (-1,3) (6,0) (0,1) (3,0) (0,2) (-5,4) (-1,4) (-5,0) (-3,0) (6,4) (6,0) (6,3) (-4,2) (4,4)

2. (0,-3) (3,-3) (6,0) (4,0) (0,5) (0,5) (6,0) (2,4) (0,4) (-4,4) (0,5) (0,4) (-4,4) (-2,0) (0,3) (2,0) (6,3) (0,3)

3. (-5,2) (0,3) (0,1) (2,2) (6,3) (0,4) (-4,5) (0,4) (3,4) (-4,0) (0,3) (-1,3) (-1,1) (6,2) (0,4) (-3,0)

4. (3,6) (0,3) (6,3) (0,3) (0,3) (-3,1) (0,2) (0,3) (-3,0) (0,1) (5,4) (0,3) (-5,4) (0,4) (4,4) (4,4) (-4,0)

5. (-3,5) (1,-5) (6,0) (5,0) (0,3) (-3,2) (6,4) (0,3) (6,2) (6,1) (6,3) (6,2) (6,0) (0,5) (0,3) (6,0)

6. (0,2) (0,-2) (0,3) (1,3) (0,5) (0,5) (2,0) (4,0) (6,0) (0,1) (0,3) (2,3) (0,3) (0,2) (4,0) (0,2) (5,0) (-3,4) (2,0)

7. (-3,6) (3,0) (0,2) (6,1) (-4,0) (-1,0) (0,2) (-4,0) (0,4) (5,0) (0,5) (6,0) (0,4) (-3,2) (4,0) (0,3) (-4,5) (-4,0)

8. (1,3) (0,-3) (6,0) (-1,2) (3,3) (0,3) (-3,1) (3,0) (1,2) (-2,3) (-2,3) (0,5) (0,1) (0,4) (-2,3) (6,2)

9. (-3,-4) (0,1) (6,3) (6,3) (-5,3) (2,0) (6,0) (6,0) (2,5) (6,1) (0,2) (6,0) (0,2) (-4,4) (2,0) (6,0) (0,5)

10. (0,-1) (-2,1) (-4,5) (0,1) (-3,3) (3,0) (0,2) (3,1) (0,1) (0,4) (0,2) (0,4) (0,3) (1,0) (0,1) (0,2) (6,4) (2,0)

11. (-3,0) (3,6) (6,0) (-4,0) (0,4) (6,3) (-1,4) (0,4) (4,5) (0,1) (-2,4) (6,0) (6,1) (6,4) (6,4) (-3,5)

12. (0,2) (1,6) (0,3) (-4,0) (-2,0) (0,5) (0,3) (3,1) (6,0) (3,3) (0,3) (6,1) (5,2) (-5,2) (6,4) (4,1)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 26, 2011)

Round 15
36.83
43.79, 28.24, 34.43, 34.93, 40.15, 37.80, (23.39), 34.13, 38.32, (45.00), 38.00, 38.48

Disappointing, but lots of parities, so not really all that bad for me, I guess.


----------



## Thunderbolt (Jul 27, 2011)

12: 01:01.92 x 
11: 01:06.67 x 
10: 01:11.98 x 
9: 00:53.40 x 
8: 01:28.11 x 
7: 01:04.21 x 
6: 01:07.90 x 
5: 00:49.92 x 
4: 01:17.73 x 
3: 00:49.78 x 
2: 01:00.93 x 
1: 00:52.62 x 
=1:02.73


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 27, 2011)

Average: 23.12

17.90 25.15p 21.06p 21.33p 23.11p 18.21 24.28p 26.47p (17.09) (29.93p) 24.28p 29.38p
lol average
9 parities


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 27, 2011)

AVG = 57.43

41.94, (1:24.01), 1:01.00, 44.47, 57.58, 1:06.45, (41.03), 50.86, 52.61, 1:18.30, 50.11, 1:10.96

Gotta go memorize more stuff.


----------



## LouisCormier (Jul 28, 2011)

*Round 15: Louis Cormier - 56.06*

Statistics for 07-28-2011 10:15:54

Average: 56.06
Standard Deviation: 8.92
Best Time: 25.50
Worst Time: 1:14.53
Individual Times:
41.90, 1:09.33, 54.28, (1:14.53), 1:06.27, 1:04.90, 56.61, 36.44, 55.46, 58.47, 56.90, (25.50)


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 29, 2011)

11.37, 11.83, 13.15, 16.96, 15.16, 15.06, (11.14), 12.58, 13.09, 12.03, 12.99, (17.22) = 13.42

5 parities


----------



## gyc6001 (Jul 30, 2011)

Race to Sub-15:*16.20*
18.02	
13.58	
16.48	
13.41	
18.59	
16.47	
8.41	
16.98	
16.41	
17.61+	
18.69	
14.45

7th solve pwns.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Aug 1, 2011)

going for sub 30. avg 38.59

40.80p 38.56 42.00p 35.21p 31.06 50.97p 28.19 40.18 33.28 45.18p 47.90p 31.81


----------



## BC1997 (Aug 2, 2011)

Average: 37.79
Goal: sub-30
31.20, 37.75, 25.75, 41.84, 30.64, 38.11, 41.70, (DNF), 39.93, 35.26, 55.73, (21.34) Not a PB by just 0.24 seconds

This was very inconsistent, about 10 parities, but luckily I know some EPs that help.


----------



## bucsan (Aug 5, 2011)

19.34 P, 12.14, 15.42 P, 17.48 P, 19.89 P, 17.88 P, 14.31, 16.74, 16.16 P, 18.61, DNF P, 20.94 P = 17.68


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 9, 2011)

Oops

*Sub 12*
MTGjumper 13.42
*Sub 15*
gyc6001 16.20
buscan 17.68
vcuber 23.12
*Sub 30*
Mike Hughey 36.83
BC1997 37.79
jokerman5656 38.59
*Sub 45*
Louis Cormier 56.06
TheCubeMaster5000 57.43
Thunderbolt 1:02.73


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 9, 2011)

1. (-3,0) (0,6) (6,0) (-4,1) (3,3) (6,4) (5,5) (-5,2) (4,4) (0,2) (-4,0) (6,2) (6,4) (-2,4) (4,2)

2. (0,3) (0,-3) (6,5) (0,1) (3,2) (6,0) (6,3) (2,4) (0,2) (0,4) (4,2) (-2,0) (0,2) (4,2) (0,4) (0,4) (-2,0)

3. (-3,5) (0,-5) (6,3) (3,0) (-3,0) (-1,0) (4,4) (6,2) (4,3) (2,0) (0,1) (1,4) (6,2) (-2,0) (-5,4) (-4,5)

4. (4,-4) (0,3) (2,1) (-3,2) (-2,0) (5,2) (-4,0) (-1,4) (0,2) (6,5) (0,3) (0,3) (-2,4) (0,2) (4,3) (6,3)

5. (0,-3) (6,-3) (6,3) (0,3) (3,3) (-5,3) (-1,0) (0,3) (-3,4) (-2,0) (1,4) (4,0) (-4,2) (0,2) (4,2) (2,2)

6. (0,5) (6,4) (3,0) (3,3) (6,0) (1,2) (6,3) (-2,5) (4,0) (-4,0) (-4,0) (-2,0) (0,3) (4,2) (6,0) (2,5) (-2,0)

7. (3,5) (0,6) (0,3) (-5,3) (0,3) (0,3) (0,4) (2,0) (0,2) (0,3) (3,0) (-5,4) (-1,0) (-4,0) (-5,2) (0,3) (-3,0) (2,3)

8. (0,-3) (0,-3) (-2,0) (0,5) (-4,3) (0,5) (0,2) (2,4) (-1,0) (6,5) (3,0) (-3,1) (2,3) (-2,4) (4,2) (6,0) (-2,0)

9. (6,-3) (6,6) (6,4) (5,2) (6,1) (-3,0) (-3,3) (3,3) (5,3) (1,0) (0,3) (-3,0) (0,5) (3,0) (1,1) (-4,0)

10. (0,-4) (-2,3) (0,3) (-3,3) (1,0) (-4,0) (0,2) (-2,0) (0,4) (2,5) (-3,0) (2,0) (0,4) (-1,4) (6,3) (0,2) (4,5)

11. (0,-3) (-3,6) (2,1) (0,3) (-5,0) (5,0) (3,3) (3,0) (6,0) (6,1) (-4,2) (4,0) (-3,0) (0,1) (3,5) (-3,3) (-5,0)

12. (6,3) (0,3) (0,3) (-3,0) (-3,5) (6,4) (0,5) (6,4) (0,4) (0,3) (6,0) (-4,3) (0,2) (6,1) (-4,4) (0,4) (0,2)


----------



## MatthewY (Aug 9, 2011)

Race to Sub-15

13.42, 16.91, 20.76, 18.56, 13.98, 13.42, 18.28, 15.24, 12.18, 14.43, 12.40, 14.24 = *15.32*


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Aug 9, 2011)

Effed up times. First solves of the day too. Scramble 9 was soooo difficult.

Average of 12: 33.74
Times
27.43, 42.05, 44.56, 26.13, 37.93, 35.90, 40.13, 39.11, 19.68, 25.27, 39.28, 24.18


----------



## bucsan (Aug 10, 2011)

13.33, 17.95, 20.16, 14.86, 12.33, 18.30, 16.47, 21.41, 12.17, (21.47), (10.89), 14.39 = 16.14


----------



## Forte (Aug 10, 2011)

MatthewY said:


> Race to Sub-15
> 
> 13.42, 16.91, 20.76, 18.56, 13.98, 13.42, 18.28, 15.24, 12.18, 14.43, 12.40, 14.24 = *15.32*



GOGO VO


----------



## AJ Blair (Aug 10, 2011)

Race to sub-30

27.86, 28.83, 21.31, 36.85, 31.77, 29.30, 30.60, 33.93, 16.62, 35.63, 14.84, 28.75

Average: 28.46

Two awesome solves...plus my first sub-30 with parity solve! Awesomesauce!


----------



## MatthewY (Aug 10, 2011)

Forte said:


> GOGO VO


 
I'm registering soon.


----------



## gyc6001 (Aug 11, 2011)

Sulphur or Sulfur?


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 12, 2011)

13.09 P, 11.54, (15.02 P), 14.65 P, 9.08, 11.43 P, 9.14, 11.44, (8.69), 14.11 P, 9.04, 13.74 P = 11.73

lololol sub-10 avg of 5


----------



## cubedude7 (Aug 12, 2011)

Race to sub-20

24.66, 22.14, 23.16, (29.58), 20.53, 21.17, 22.31, 24.71, (19.03), 27.15, 22.98, 24.09 = 23.29

Still practising my EP's..


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 12, 2011)

gyc6001 said:


> Sulphur or Sulfur?


 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sulfur#Spelling_and_etymology

both i guess


----------



## LouisCormier (Aug 12, 2011)

*Round 16: Louis Cormier - 51.36*
Statistics for 08-12-2011 10:04:18

Average: 51.36
Standard Deviation: 10.13
Best Time: 36.05
Worst Time: 1:37.80
Individual Times:
41.38, 47.93, 52.61, 1:13.15, 1:02.60, 46.96, 38.99, 42.96, (36.05), 1:05.01, (1:37.80), 42.04


----------



## gyc6001 (Aug 13, 2011)

Race to sub-15: 16.54
16.30	
17.88	
17.11	
16.33	
14.30	
17.66	
17.45	
17.38	
11.38	
15.92	
15.02	
29.61


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 15, 2011)

*Sub 12*
MTGjumper 11.73
*Sub 15*
MatthewY 15.32
bucsan 16.14
gyc6001 16.54
*Sub 20*
cubedude7 23.29
*Sub 30
*AJ Blair 28.46
jokerman5656 33.74
*Sub 45*
LouisCormier 51.36


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 15, 2011)

1. (3,2) (0,-5) (3,3) (0,2) (-5,1) (0,5) (1,0) (-4,3) (6,0) (-2,4) (0,4) (2,0) (-4,2) (2,4) (4,3) (0,3)

2. (0,5) (-3,3) (0,4) (6,3) (3,0) (4,2) (3,0) (6,0) (0,4) (0,5) (6,4) (6,0) (4,5) (0,4) (4,3) (6,4) (5,0)

3. (4,5) (-3,0) (3,0) (-4,3) (-2,1) (6,0) (2,4) (0,1) (0,4) (3,0) (5,2) (1,0) (2,0) (4,4) (0,2) (-5,4) (2,0)

4. (-5,3) (-1,0) (0,3) (1,3) (6,5) (0,5) (6,4) (-4,2) (4,2) (6,0) (-4,2) (1,2) (0,2) (0,2) (-4,0) (-3,0)

5. (-3,0) (0,6) (-3,0) (3,0) (-3,0) (3,0) (6,0) (-3,0) (6,3) (6,3) (-3,0) (0,5) (6,1) (2,5) (0,4) (0,4) (0,1) (-4,2)

6. (1,-3) (0,5) (0,3) (3,3) (0,3) (0,3) (3,3) (4,5) (-4,0) (-2,4) (4,2) (0,4) (4,4) (0,2) (-2,2) (0,2)

7. (0,-3) (6,-3) (6,3) (4,0) (2,2) (0,4) (0,3) (0,3) (0,3) (3,3) (0,4) (3,0) (3,0) (6,5) (6,0) (-1,0) (-4,1)

8. (0,-4) (6,-3) (0,3) (1,0) (0,3) (2,1) (6,0) (-4,0) (0,4) (2,3) (-1,4) (5,2) (-3,4) (-2,0) (5,2) (-2,4)

9. (0,2) (0,3) (-2,1) (-4,0) (6,3) (-3,3) (-3,0) (0,4) (0,2) (-4,0) (-4,4) (-5,2) (-2,0) (0,4) (6,2) (6,0) (6,2)

10. (0,6) (-3,0) (6,5) (-2,4) (-3,0) (6,2) (3,3) (6,1) (-4,0) (-3,0) (-3,3) (-3,3) (0,1) (6,5) (0,4) (-2,5)

11. (4,-3) (3,-3) (0,2) (-3,0) (5,0) (-3,4) (-3,3) (6,0) (6,3) (-3,0) (0,3) (6,5) (1,3) (0,3) (-3,3) (1,0)

12. (3,0) (-3,0) (4,0) (0,5) (0,3) (3,3) (0,1) (6,5) (6,0) (3,4) (-5,4) (-4,4) (6,1) (0,5) (0,3) (2,2) (0,5)


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Aug 16, 2011)

started with new cube. gotta fix color scheme on that. Avg 29.347

34.71, 39.94, 37.31, 40.05, 20.83, 26.86, 25.18, 26.59, 36.25, 23.40, 22.40, 19.03


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm back. :3
27.01, 21.16, 32.75, (38.21), 28.08, 18.85, 24.57, 35.57, 29.04, 30.03, 21.72, (16.40)=> 26.88


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 17, 2011)

(7.42), (15.54[P]), 13.74, 13.43[P], 12.15, 9.20, 8.71, 10.87, 14.67[P], 11.23, 11.25, 12.40 = 11.77

Good. Only three parities :3


----------



## MatthewY (Aug 18, 2011)

13.84, 18.11, 17.75, 17.84, 19.84, 17.78, 16.91, 13.13, 16.99, 13.21, 13.87, 14.51 = *16.15*


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 18, 2011)

*19.80*
19.58, 18.03p, 13.65, 23.16p, 20.84, 16.63p[yes i had parity], 23.65p, 17.08, 23.53p, 15.86, 19.63, 26.43p
about normal


----------



## AJ Blair (Aug 19, 2011)

Race to sub-30

32.25, 31.61, 32.01, 26.57, 22.93, 29.47, 36.71, 35.24, 36.44, 27.00, 21.23, 25.40

Average: 29.89

Actually felt pretty meh...that's a good sign!


----------



## Thunderbolt (Aug 20, 2011)

53.79, 45.10, 56.28, 1:03.25, 51.27, 43.15, 57.15, 55.26, 55.67, 1:03.89, 42.30, 1:01.68=54.26


----------



## bucsan (Aug 20, 2011)

12.70, 18.14, (DNF), 18.76, 15.52, (10.88), 15.69, 12.23, 20.33, 16.52, 12.58, 16.31 = 15.88


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 22, 2011)

*Sub 12*
MTGjumper 11.77
*Sub 15*
bucsan 15.88
MatthewY 16.15
vcuber 19.80
*Sub 20*
Sarah 26.88
*Sub 30*
jokerman5656 29.35
AJ Blair 29.89
*Sub 45*
thunderbolt 54.26

AJ Blair has graduated the Race to Sub 30.


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 22, 2011)

1. (0,3) (-3,-3) (6,0) (3,3) (1,3) (-3,2) (3,0) (0,3) (4,0) (6,4) (5,2) (-4,0) (1,4) (-2,3) (-4,0) (6,1)

2. (-3,-4) (0,3) (3,3) (-3,3) (-5,3) (0,3) (6,1) (3,2) (0,2) (0,4) (6,0) (-3,0) (-5,3) (0,4) (-1,0) (-3,0) (3,0)

3. (0,-1) (0,1) (-3,3) (0,3) (2,0) (6,1) (-1,0) (1,0) (-3,3) (6,3) (5,3) (0,4) (-4,0) (4,2) (0,4) (1,0) (-2,4)

4. (0,5) (3,-5) (3,3) (3,3) (-3,3) (6,3) (-3,0) (-4,4) (6,2) (0,3) (0,4) (6,4) (-4,5) (0,3) (4,0) (3,0)

5. (0,-1) (0,-3) (6,0) (3,0) (0,1) (-3,3) (-3,0) (0,3) (0,3) (-4,1) (4,3) (0,3) (6,0) (3,4) (-3,4) (0,5) (0,4) (6,0)

6. (0,-3) (6,6) (0,3) (0,3) (-3,0) (6,3) (-2,5) (0,4) (-4,0) (0,4) (1,0) (-5,3) (3,2) (-4,2) (-2,4) (0,3) (2,0)

7. (-2,6) (6,2) (-3,0) (-1,3) (6,1) (6,0) (6,4) (-2,5) (-2,0) (4,3) (2,0) (-4,1) (0,2) (2,4) (6,2)

8. (0,3) (0,6) (-3,0) (2,3) (2,4) (0,2) (2,3) (0,2) (0,4) (6,2) (-4,2) (-2,4) (-3,2) (0,1) (0,2) (6,4)

9. (0,6) (0,3) (-3,3) (-4,0) (6,0) (-2,1) (-3,2) (0,2) (-3,4) (0,4) (6,4) (6,1) (0,5) (0,5) (-4,0) (-2,5) (6,0)

10. (0,3) (0,-3) (0,3) (3,3) (6,3) (3,0) (3,0) (4,3) (-4,0) (6,0) (0,1) (0,4) (0,2) (6,4) (0,2) (0,4) (6,0) (6,0)

11. (0,5) (0,3) (-5,1) (6,2) (0,3) (3,3) (-3,3) (-1,3) (6,3) (3,0) (4,3) (0,3) (-3,1) (5,5) (0,4) (0,3)

12. (0,-4) (0,3) (1,3) (6,3) (4,3) (2,2) (4,0) (-4,4) (2,4) (-4,0) (0,5) (4,0) (0,4) (3,0) (-3,0) (-3,0) (-3,2)


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Aug 22, 2011)

Pretty good average. so close to sub-30. oh well.

Average:30.69 (σ = 3.60)

28.05, 24.93, 29.05, 33.44, 25.02, 35.18, 33.22, 37.33, 35.63, 30.93, 31.11, 25.30


----------



## Thunderbolt (Aug 23, 2011)

40.74, 41.49, 1:08.21, 45.63, 50.49, 49.95, 58.31, 53.15, 46.65, 43.85, 37.44, 33.49= 46.77 damn


----------



## bucsan (Aug 24, 2011)

13.33, (12.11), 17.11, 17.53, 14.48, 17.09, 17.84, 13.69, 15.12, 19.89, (22.33), 12.78 = 15.89


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 24, 2011)

25.65, (16.90), 28.25, 24.28, 32.30, 27.98, 22.59, 25.94, 25.20, 23.65, 24.80, (32.73)=> 26.06

counting 32 D:<


----------



## MatthewY (Aug 24, 2011)

16.00, 13.38, 19.12, 20.04, 16.26, 13.96, 19.76, 15.55, 14.05, 16.38, 13.21, 13.18 = *15.91*


----------



## gyc6001 (Aug 25, 2011)

*sub-15: 17.03*
14.88	
17.48	
14.00	
17.30	
18.64	
17.66	
20.66	
20.53	
15.98	
15.78	
16.48	
15.53


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 25, 2011)

Probably not competing this week. I'm learning a bunch of algs and forcing myself to use them, so I'm slower on EP


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 26, 2011)

Round 18
38.72
26.94, 42.72, 35.48, 48.74, (55.14), 39.48, 41.75, 41.76, 44.43, 37.47, (25.02), 28.44

Mostly pretty bad, I'm afraid.


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 30, 2011)

*Sub 15*
bucsan 15.89
MatthewY 15.91
gyc6001 17.03
*Sub 20*
Sarah 26.06
*Sub 30*
jokerman5656 30.69
Mike Hughey 38.72
*Sub 45*
thunderbolt 46.77


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 30, 2011)

(0,2) (0,3) (0,4) (3,3) (-5,3) (6,5) (1,0) (-1,0) (0,5) (0,1) (6,1) (5,5) (1,1) (5,5) (6,1) (6,0)

(0,2) (1,-3) (6,3) (-3,0) (-3,3) (6,3) (-4,3) (-3,1) (6,4) (6,0) (-2,1) (2,0) (6,0) (-4,4) (2,1)

(0,6) (0,6) (-3,3) (6,0) (6,0) (0,3) (-3,0) (0,3) (6,2) (0,1) (6,2) (2,1) (0,2) (-2,4) (2,0) (6,4) (-4,0)

(0,-3) (0,-3) (0,3) (3,3) (5,3) (1,0) (0,4) (1,2) (0,5) (5,4) (4,0) (-1,0) (3,1) (-1,1) (0,2) (0,5) (-5,0)

(0,0) (0,3) (1,2) (0,2) (-1,4) (4,0) (0,2) (-2,0) (0,3) (-4,1) (2,0) (4,5) (6,0) (6,2) (0,3) (-4,0) (2,4) (0,2)

(-3,-3) (3,6) (6,0) (0,3) (0,3) (6,0) (0,3) (0,3) (-5,3) (5,5) (6,3) (3,0) (0,3) (-3,0) (-2,3) (-3,3) (0,2)

(-5,0) (-1,3) (-3,3) (-3,3) (-4,1) (0,3) (-3,3) (2,1) (2,4) (4,5) (4,4) (-2,0) (0,2) (0,4) (0,4) (0,2)

(0,-1) (0,-3) (4,1) (-4,5) (4,1) (-1,2) (0,1) (0,3) (-5,2) (-2,2) (6,2) (6,0) (0,4) (4,0) (0,3) (3,2)

(0,-1) (0,-3) (-2,3) (-3,0) (3,3) (0,3) (-3,0) (0,2) (0,3) (1,4) (6,0) (0,2) (-3,0) (6,0) (-1,0) (6,1) (0,3) (-5,3)

(0,2) (0,-5) (6,0) (3,0) (-2,5) (-2,0) (-4,1) (-5,0) (0,3) (-3,0) (0,5) (-2,2) (-1,0) (3,0) (0,2) (1,0) (5,0) (4,0) (0,4)

(0,0) (3,3) (5,3) (6,0) (1,0) (-2,5) (6,4) (4,0) (-4,2) (4,0) (4,0) (2,0) (4,4) (6,0) (-2,0) (-2,2) (2,0)

(0,-4) (-5,6) (6,3) (4,0) (-1,5) (0,3) (0,1) (1,0) (4,5) (-5,0) (0,5) (-4,2) (-2,0) (6,0) (0,4) (5,2) (0,4)


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Sep 2, 2011)

number of times: 12/12
best time: 19.530
worst time: 52.520

current avg5: 39.867 (σ = 5.93)
best avg5: 24.050 (σ = 1.62)

current avg12: 32.874 (σ = 7.62)
best avg12: 32.874 (σ = 7.62)

session avg: *32.874* (σ = 7.62)
session mean: 33.399

29.380, 40.800, 35.750, 21.840, 25.660, 19.530, 24.650, 31.060, 34.020, 52.520, 37.580, 48.000


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 2, 2011)

21.40, 26.53, 27.48, (33.51), 26.62, 20.17, 31.54, 29.13, (16.41), 23.05, 25.79, 22.68=>25.44


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 2, 2011)

Round 19
35.00
31.12, (1:03.01), 32.09, 30.52, 52.08, (23.11), 26.20, 32.84, 31.40, 43.21, 35.83, 34.74

Ugh. If it weren't for the counting 52.08, this could have been pretty good for me. On both of the bad solves, I had lockups so bad that the puzzle fell out of my hands - both times in the middle of the parity algorithm.


----------



## Nelso (Sep 2, 2011)

36.54 31.78 48.72 (63.73) 37.76 59.43 37.43 (27.94) 51.34 32.66 43.11 43.62=42.24

Fail :S


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 2, 2011)

Grrr 14.09, 13.57, 18.20, 15.11, 14.47, 14.24, 17.35, 15.57, 15.79, (18.90), 15.09, (13.45) = 15.35

5 parities I think. Hmph.


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 3, 2011)

(8.11), 13.49 p, 10.56, 8.98 p, (14.92 p), 10.84, 9.58, 12.43 p, 11.58, 12.91 p, 12.58, 12.62 p = 11.56

wtf 8 with parity.


----------



## vcuber13 (Sep 3, 2011)

19.17
meh, only sq1 solves in 2 weeks


Spoiler



Average: 19.17
Standard Deviation: 2.06
Best Time: 15.30
Worst Time: 26.91
Individual Times:
1.	16.72	(0,2) (0,3) (0,4) (3,3) (-5,3) (6,5) (1,0) (-1,0) (0,5) (0,1) (6,1) (5,5) (1,1) (5,5) (6,1) (6,0)
2.	18.25	(0,2) (1,-3) (6,3) (-3,0) (-3,3) (6,3) (-4,3) (-3,1) (6,4) (6,0) (-2,1) (2,0) (6,0) (-4,4) (2,1)
3.	20.19	(0,6) (0,6) (-3,3) (6,0) (6,0) (0,3) (-3,0) (0,3) (6,2) (0,1) (6,2) (2,1) (0,2) (-2,4) (2,0) (6,4) (-4,0)
4.	19.08	(0,-3) (0,-3) (0,3) (3,3) (5,3) (1,0) (0,4) (1,2) (0,5) (5,4) (4,0) (-1,0) (3,1) (-1,1) (0,2) (0,5) (-5,0)
5.	(15.30)	(0,0) (0,3) (1,2) (0,2) (-1,4) (4,0) (0,2) (-2,0) (0,3) (-4,1) (2,0) (4,5) (6,0) (6,2) (0,3) (-4,0) (2,4) (0,2)
6.	17.22	(-3,-3) (3,6) (6,0) (0,3) (0,3) (6,0) (0,3) (0,3) (-5,3) (5,5) (6,3) (3,0) (0,3) (-3,0) (-2,3) (-3,3) (0,2)
7.	17.41	(-5,0) (-1,3) (-3,3) (-3,3) (-4,1) (0,3) (-3,3) (2,1) (2,4) (4,5) (4,4) (-2,0) (0,2) (0,4) (0,4) (0,2)
8.	23.53	(0,-1) (0,-3) (4,1) (-4,5) (4,1) (-1,2) (0,1) (0,3) (-5,2) (-2,2) (6,2) (6,0) (0,4) (4,0) (0,3) (3,2)
9.	17.53	(0,-1) (0,-3) (-2,3) (-3,0) (3,3) (0,3) (-3,0) (0,2) (0,3) (1,4) (6,0) (0,2) (-3,0) (6,0) (-1,0) (6,1) (0,3) (-5,3)
10.	22.96	(0,2) (0,-5) (6,0) (3,0) (-2,5) (-2,0) (-4,1) (-5,0) (0,3) (-3,0) (0,5) (-2,2) (-1,0) (3,0) (0,2) (1,0) (5,0) (4,0) (0,4)
11.	(26.91)	(0,0) (3,3) (5,3) (6,0) (1,0) (-2,5) (6,4) (4,0) (-4,2) (4,0) (4,0) (2,0) (4,4) (6,0) (-2,0) (-2,2) (2,0)
12.	18.81	(0,-4) (-5,6) (6,3) (4,0) (-1,5) (0,3) (0,1) (1,0) (4,5) (-5,0) (0,5) (-4,2) (-2,0) (6,0) (0,4) (5,2) (0,4)


----------



## vcuber13 (Sep 5, 2011)

*Sub 12*
MTGjumper 11.56
*Sub 15*
Davidwoner 15.35
vcuber 19.17
*Sub 20*
Sarah 25.44
*Sub 30*
jokerman5656 32.87
Mike Hughey 35.00
nelso 42.24

MTGjumper graduates the Sub 12 Race.


----------



## vcuber13 (Sep 5, 2011)

(0,6) (3,6) (5,3) (0,1) (1,0) (0,2) (-3,4) (6,3) (0,5) (6,0) (0,4) (3,2) (0,4) (6,0) (6,5) (6,2) (0,4)

(0,-4) (4,-2) (-3,5) (3,3) (0,3) (3,0) (3,0) (6,3) (-3,0) (0,3) (0,3) (-4,0) (4,2) (2,4) (3,2) (5,2)

(-5,2) (0,6) (3,3) (-3,3) (-4,4) (-3,3) (-3,3) (0,4) (2,2) (6,4) (-3,0) (6,5) (6,2) (-5,4) (0,2)

(0,5) (0,6) (-5,3) (-3,0) (-3,4) (3,5) (3,3) (-3,3) (0,3) (3,0) (0,4) (-4,4) (0,3) (4,4) (6,0) (-4,0) (0,4)

(0,-4) (0,4) (-3,3) (0,3) (-3,3) (-3,3) (3,3) (-3,0) (0,5) (6,1) (0,3) (-4,3) (-3,0) (2,1) (6,0) (0,4) (0,2)

(4,5) (-3,-3) (5,0) (2,2) (2,1) (-2,0) (4,0) (0,3) (-2,3) (2,5) (4,3) (3,4) (0,1) (-2,0) (-4,0) (6,3)

(0,3) (6,0) (6,0) (1,3) (-1,2) (6,3) (-3,3) (0,4) (0,3) (0,2) (4,0) (3,0) (6,2) (-3,4) (0,2) (0,2) (2,0)

(4,6) (0,-1) (0,3) (2,1) (0,2) (0,3) (3,0) (6,0) (2,5) (6,1) (-5,0) (-2,1) (6,4) (4,0) (6,4) (-4,0) (0,4)

(0,2) (0,3) (6,3) (-3,3) (0,4) (3,0) (3,0) (3,3) (-5,0) (5,0) (2,0) (0,3) (6,5) (0,4) (-3,0) (0,2) (-3,4) (0,3)

(-2,-3) (-4,5) (-3,4) (6,3) (-3,0) (0,4) (0,4) (0,5) (3,0) (0,3) (4,4) (6,4) (0,4) (2,4) (2,0) (-2,2)

(0,2) (4,1) (6,3) (3,2) (3,3) (-3,0) (0,1) (-1,0) (1,0) (0,4) (0,1) (0,1) (-5,0) (-2,0) (6,2) (-2,2) (2,1)

(-5,2) (-3,-3) (-1,4) (0,2) (0,2) (-4,4) (2,2) (-2,2) (4,0) (4,2) (6,3) (0,1) (0,5) (6,3) (-1,4)


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 5, 2011)

26.50, (34.09), 26.52, (23.37), 25.32, 28.47, 23.88, 27.84, 24.54, 31.34, 28.14, 25.99=> 26.85

I used a few EPs that I recently learned :3


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 5, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> MTGjumper graduates the Sub 12 Race.



So amazingly this is my first graduation that felt like it made sense. I'm averaging low 12 at the moment, so I suppose sub-11.5 makes sense.


----------



## BC1997 (Sep 5, 2011)

Goal:sub-30

24.68, 29.26, 28.78, 30.23, 27.67, 34.31, (40.23), 34.32, 31.73,( 20.21), 24.06, 33.32= 29.84


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Sep 8, 2011)

popped on the 6th solve. the first 5 had all the same EO, odd, last few were stupid. 

24.824, 22.556, 32.124, 31.908, 26.664, 31.658[pop], 25.556, 39.740, 35.339, 38.079, 31.581, 32.711

best time: 22.556
worst time: 39.740

current avg5: 35.376 (σ = 2.19)
best avg5: 27.799 (σ = 3.00)

current avg12: 31.044 (σ = 4.02)
best avg12: 31.044 (σ = 4.02)

session avg: 31.044 (σ = 4.02)
session mean: 31.062


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 8, 2011)

12.38, 13.18, 15.87, 14.44, 16.44, 12.39, 15.28, 15.96, 16.65, 13.73, 14.03, 14.26 = 14.56

Very easy. Two parities I think.


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 9, 2011)

Wait, where'd my post go? D:

I obviously can't remember my individual times, but the average was 12.00 and I had 5 parities.


----------



## Nelso (Sep 10, 2011)

32.85, 22.44, 31.91, 36.00, 28.55, 36.45, 30.14, 19.75, 37.11, 20.70, 49.12, 20.70 

best time: 19.75
worst time: 49.12

current avg5: 26.17 (σ = 7.74)
best avg5: 26.17 (σ = 7.74)

current avg12: 29.69 (σ = 6.09)
best avg12: 29.69 (σ = 6.09)


----------



## vcuber13 (Sep 11, 2011)

*Sub 11*
MTGjumper 12.00
*Sub 15*
DavidWoner 14.56
*Sub 20*
nelso 26.17
Sarah 26.85
*Sub 30*
BC1997	29.84
jokerman5656	31.04


----------



## vcuber13 (Sep 11, 2011)

(4,6) (0,6) (0,5) (-3,3) (6,0) (0,5) (-4,0) (2,4) (4,4) (5,0) (0,4) (-5,2) (-2,0) (-1,4) (3,3) (6,3)

(-5,6) (2,6) (6,3) (-1,0) (-3,2) (-2,0) (0,2) (0,3) (6,4) (3,0) (-1,2) (0,4) (6,0) (0,3) (2,4) (-2,4)

(0,2) (0,1) (3,0) (0,3) (0,3) (0,3) (-1,3) (0,3) (-5,0) (0,3) (6,4) (0,5) (0,3) (2,1) (4,2) (4,3) (6,4)

(-3,-1) (0,-5) (6,3) (-3,3) (5,0) (0,4) (-4,3) (-5,0) (-4,2) (0,3) (4,0) (2,0) (4,1) (1,0) (0,5) (-3,3) (2,0)

(4,3) (0,-4) (3,0) (0,1) (0,5) (3,0) (6,0) (5,4) (0,5) (-2,0) (0,2) (4,2) (6,4) (-2,0) (0,3) (3,5) (2,3)

(0,0) (0,-3) (4,0) (0,5) (0,3) (2,1) (-3,2) (2,0) (6,0) (0,4) (0,2) (0,4) (6,4) (0,4) (0,2) (-4,4) (2,4) (-4,0)

(-2,0) (-1,6) (0,3) (0,2) (-3,0) (-3,1) (-4,1) (3,4) (0,4) (-1,0) (4,5) (0,4) (-4,1) (-2,0) (-2,4) (0,2) (-1,0)

(1,3) (-4,2) (0,4) (6,3) (6,4) (5,5) (6,1) (-3,3) (6,4) (5,0) (-3,0) (-2,0) (-1,5) (-2,0) (-3,0) (5,0)

(0,3) (3,3) (5,2) (0,4) (-4,2) (-4,2) (4,3) (6,0) (-5,0) (0,5) (-5,1) (6,5) (3,3) (0,3) (6,3) (0,2)

(0,-4) (3,-5) (-3,3) (-3,3) (-4,4) (-3,0) (0,3) (2,0) (6,3) (-5,0) (2,0) (3,4) (2,0) (6,4) (6,0) (0,2) (0,3)

(0,6) (6,0) (6,0) (-5,0) (0,5) (0,3) (3,0) (3,5) (6,0) (0,4) (6,5) (0,2) (-4,0) (0,2) (-2,3) (5,2) (0,1) (0,5)

(0,3) (0,6) (6,3) (0,1) (6,4) (6,2) (-2,0) (0,3) (0,3) (-4,3) (0,2) (-2,3) (-2,0) (2,0) (-2,0) (4,1) (-5,2)


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 16, 2011)

13.53[p], 14.05, 13.39[p], 13.06, 12.14, 10.67, (14.62[p]), 10.98, 14.06[p], 13.87[p], 14.03[p], (10.37) = 12.98
Pretty poor. Haven't practiced for a while.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 16, 2011)

Sub 30: 37.29
36.99, (48.56), 30.97, 39.85, 44.20, 38.43, 42.19, 31.34, 37.07, 35.96, (30.93), 35.94


----------



## TiLiMayor (Sep 16, 2011)

Statistics for 09-16-2011 11:19:27

*TiLiMayor - Ronda Veintiuno
Average: 1:04.31*
Standard Deviation: 7.49
Best Time: 33.33
Worst Time: 1:20.21
Individual Times:
1:15.05, 1:12.46, 50.61, 1:00.83, (1:20.21), 1:06.05, 1:01.86, (33.33), 52.41, 1:07.44, 1:15.28, 1:01.08

Finally learned the sq-1 method, kinda good average for me; racing to sub-30 so Ill be around for a while..


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Sep 20, 2011)

Almost missed this week. pretty good stuff goin for me there

number of times: 12/12
best time: 20.900
worst time: 32.520

current avg5: 28.623 (σ = 0.73)
best avg5: 26.770 (σ = 2.78)

current avg12: 28.089 (σ = 2.54)
best avg12: 28.089 (σ = 2.54)

session avg: 28.089 (σ = 2.54)
session mean: 27.859

28.020, 30.400, 28.910, 28.560, 22.840, 20.900, 32.520, 29.650, 28.130, 24.380, 31.910, 28.090


----------



## vcuber13 (Sep 20, 2011)

*Sub 11*
MTGjumper 12.98
*Sub 30*
jokerman5656 28.09
That70sShowDude 37.29
TiLiMayor 1:04.31

Some one else can take over, ive been too busy with school to cube and i havent touched my sq1 in like 3 weeks


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Sep 21, 2011)

*Taking over for vcuber13  good luck*





(0,2) (0,1) (-3,0) (6,0) (-5,0) (-4,2) (4,4) (6,0) (0,5) (-1,3) (3,0) (-5,0) (0,3) (-3,3) (1,2) (-3,4) (3,2)

(0,6) (0,6) (3,3) (6,3) (-3,3) (6,4) (-4,3) (6,0) (3,3) (-3,0) (3,3) (0,2) (0,1) (2,0) (-2,3) (6,0) 

(1,3) (5,3) (0,3) (-3,2) (6,1) (0,3) (-5,2) (6,0) (6,3) (0,3) (6,2) (0,2) (6,4) (-2,4) (0,2) (0,5)

(6,0) (3,6) (6,4) (-1,5) (6,0) (1,4) (4,5) (0,4) (2,4) (6,3) (2,2) (0,4) (6,2) (0,5) (-4,0) (4,0)

(6,5) (0,-2) (-3,0) (3,3) (-3,0) (-3,0) (3,4) (4,3) (2,2) (4,1) (0,4) (6,2) (5,4) (-5,0) (3,4) (6,0)

(0,5) (0,-2) (6,0) (0,3) (-1,0) (0,2) (-2,1) (6,0) (2,5) (4,0) (2,3) (4,4) (6,4) (0,5) (-3,3) (-3,0) (-3,2)

(0,-4) (-3,-2) (6,0) (0,3) (5,3) (1,4) (-1,5) (-5,1) (5,5) (0,1) (3,5) (1,0) (-2,1) (0,1) (0,4) (6,1)

(4,-3) (0,-4) (-3,0) (5,0) (4,0) (-2,3) (-2,3) (4,4) (-1,4) (6,2) (3,4) (-2,1) (-1,0) (0,1) (0,4) (0,4) 

(3,2) (0,-2) (0,3) (0,2) (-3,0) (-5,1) (5,3) (0,3) (3,4) (-1,2) (-2,0) (3,4) (0,2) (4,0) (0,3) (2,5) (1,0)

(0,-3) (0,3) (0,2) (4,1) (0,3) (-4,5) (6,3) (-2,4) (-4,0) (2,0) (6,3) (-3,0) (0,3) (0,4) (2,3) (0,3) (0,1) 

(1,3) (0,-1) (6,0) (3,3) (-3,3) (6,0) (6,0) (0,3) (0,4) (5,0) (0,3) (5,0) (0,4) (2,3) (6,0) (0,4) (3,4) (-4,0)

(0,-3) (3,-3) (3,0) (0,1) (2,0) (3,4) (0,3) (5,4) (5,2) (0,5) (-5,2) (4,4) (4,2) (-2,0) (0,2) (-2,3)


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Sep 21, 2011)

Sub-30 
33.156, 23.188, 25.616, 18.458, 43.811, 35.111, 34.531, 22.137, 25.696, 31.252, 29.100, 34.276

session avg: 29.406 (σ = 4.69)


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 26, 2011)

11.49, 11.61, 13.14[p], 13.35, 12.68[p], 11.05, 11.72, (10.57), 12.80, 10.81, 12.32[p], (15.83[p]) = 12.10


----------



## (R) (Sep 26, 2011)

I would love to be part of the competition, but I don't know of a good place to get a square 1 for cheap.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Sep 27, 2011)

*Round 22*

*Sub 11*
MTGjumper 12.10
*Sub 15*
2 DavidWoner 14.62
*Sub 30*
jokerman5656 31.04


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Sep 27, 2011)

(4,-3) (0,-3) (3,3) (6,0) (2,5) (6,0) (3,1) (6,0) (6,0) (4,2) (-3,3) (6,3) (-2,3) (6,2) (0,4) (0,4)

(6,3) (0,6) (6,3) (-3,0) (1,0) (2,0) (2,0) (4,3) (3,3) (3,5) (6,2) (4,4) (-4,2) (6,3) (-2,0) (0,3)

(0,-4) (6,-2) (0,3) (1,3) (5,5) (0,3) (0,4) (-2,3) (-1,4) (3,2) (0,5) (-5,4) (-1,4) (0,4) (0,2) (1,4)

(1,-1) (0,3) (3,0) (0,5) (0,4) (3,2) (0,3) (2,0) (0,2) (0,2) (0,4) (0,4) (-2,4) (0,2) (2,1) (-3,0) (0,3) (4,4)

(0,0) (6,0) (-3,0) (3,2) (0,1) (-4,2) (0,4) (-3,2) (-4,1) (-2,1) (0,2) (-2,3) (2,1) (0,3) (-5,3) (0,1) (-4,0)

(0,2) (0,3) (0,3) (-2,3) (6,0) (6,3) (-3,1) (-1,2) (0,4) (-4,3) (-1,2) (0,2) (4,2) (2,0) (-4,2) (0,4) 

(-2,2) (0,-3) (0,4) (5,0) (-1,0) (6,0) (0,2) (0,1) (-3,0) (-4,4) (-2,2) (4,0) (-4,4) (2,2) (4,1) (-4,0) (6,0) 

(0,2) (0,4) (3,0) (-3,3) (1,0) (-4,5) (0,1) (0,4) (0,2) (-2,4) (3,0) (6,0) (-4,0) (-3,0) (-2,0) (-2,2) (-2,2) (-2,0)

(0,3) (6,-3) (6,0) (0,5) (6,3) (0,3) (0,3) (4,0) (3,3) (3,3) (-2,3) (0,5) (0,5) (2,0) (1,4) (-3,0) (0,2) 

(0,-4) (-3,-2) (0,3) (-5,0) (2,2) (6,0) (-5,2) (0,2) (-3,0) (-5,0) (0,2) (3,2) (0,4) (0,2) (2,4) (0,4) (-5,2) 

(1,5) (0,3) (6,0) (0,5) (0,4) (6,2) (0,3) (6,0) (0,3) (4,0) (0,3) (-4,4) (0,2) (-5,4) (-5,0) (6,4) (-4,0) (6,0)

(0,-4) (0,1) (3,0) (0,2) (0,4) (6,0) (-4,5) (0,4) (-2,3) (6,2) (3,4) (4,0) (0,2) (-2,0) (3,4) (4,3) (6,3)


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 27, 2011)

This was for round 22 that I did earlier today but forgot to post:

15.06, 14.29, 15.61, 11.05, 20.96, 15.28, 14.18, 12.76, 12.84, 14.09, 13.81, 18.33 = 14.62


----------



## Selkie (Sep 28, 2011)

*Round 23

Average: 1:45.70*

1:17.42, 2:04.95, 1:39.28, 1:45.76, 1:32.79, 2:08.41, 1:43.51, 1:47.85, 1:17.46, 1:35.60, 2:07.91, 2:01.87

Hope you don't mind if I join in. I guess I'll be in the Sub45 race though it will take me a time to get there. Only learned Square1 a week ago and gradually learning more algs and cube shape cases. In reality my first goal will be sub1 for UK Open in November. 1 minute being the average cut.

number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:17.42
worst time: 2:08.41

current avg5: 1:48.44 (σ = 10.73)
best avg5: 1:39.27 (σ = 5.29)

current avg12: 1:45.70 (σ = 14.97)
best avg12: 1:45.70 (σ = 14.97)

session avg: 1:45.70 (σ = 14.97)
session mean: 1:45.23


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 28, 2011)

Why the f*** do my posts in this thread keep going missing? I posted a 12.4x average in here earlier for this week.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Sep 29, 2011)

MTGjumper said:


> Why the f*** do my posts in this thread keep going missing? I posted a 12.4x average in here earlier for this week.


 
Assuming it was for week 23 I'll just put that as your time when i do it on monday


----------



## Thunderbolt (Oct 4, 2011)

I screwed up some solve 
39.74, 36.11, 37.70, 38.78, 45.03, 28.64, 1:15.48, 1:14.23, 1:03.31, 40.83, 1:14.71, 1:10.58=52.10
I want to get sub-30


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm skipping this week. Busy learning algs.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Oct 4, 2011)

*Round 23*

*Sub-11*
MTGjumper 12.4x
*Sub-30* 
Thudnerbolt 52.10
*Sub-45*
Selkie 1:45.70


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Oct 4, 2011)

*Round 24*





1. (0,-3) (3,0) (3,3) (-3,3) (-3,4) (0,3) (6,5) (0,5) (6,4) (-4,3) (-1,2) (-2,0) (6,2) (4,4) (-4,2) 

2. (0,3) (6,0) (0,3) (6,0) (-3,0) (0,4) (0,5) (-3,4) (-3,0) (-3,4) (-5,3) (6,2) (-3,1) (0,2) (3,4) (-3,0) (-2,4)

3. (6,2) (0,-5) (3,3) (-1,3) (-5,1) (6,5) (1,2) (-2,4) (0,2) (2,4) (4,4) (0,4) (4,2) (2,4) (4,0)

4. (0,3) (3,0) (-5,0) (2,0) (4,0) (0,2) (6,4) (3,0) (0,4) (0,4) (0,4) (0,2) (6,3) (0,1) (0,5) (-2,0) (4,0) (6,4) (3,0)

5. (3,5) (0,-2) (0,3) (6,2) (0,1) (-3,0) (6,3) (-3,2) (4,1) (6,5) (6,0) (3,4) (-5,0) (0,4) (-2,4) (-2,0) 

6. (0,-1) (3,1) (0,3) (-3,2) (3,0) (4,0) (-3,2) (-3,2) (2,0) (0,2) (0,2) (-5,2) (-5,2) (1,0) (-1,2) (3,0) (0,4)

7. (4,-4) (0,3) (-3,0) (-5,3) (0,2) (-3,0) (3,3) (-4,3) (0,3) (0,3) (0,1) (0,3) (0,2) (-4,0) (-5,4) (2,4) (-4,2)

8. (-3,2) (0,-5) (-3,0) (0,5) (-3,0) (0,4) (3,0) (6,3) (-5,2) (4,0) (6,0) (0,2) (6,0) (6,0) (2,0) (4,4) (-4,1) (6,0)

9. (3,6) (-3,0) (0,3) (-4,4) (6,0) (-4,0) (0,3) (-4,0) (-2,2) (3,3) (2,3) (3,0) (6,4) (0,3) (-4,2) (0,4) (-3,0)

10. (0,3) (3,-3) (0,3) (0,2) (0,4) (3,0) (6,0) (6,0) (3,2) (0,3) (0,2) (-1,0) (-2,0) (-3,0) (0,4) (6,2) (2,0) (3,1) 

11. (-5,-1) (0,3) (6,0) (3,5) (0,1) (0,2) (6,0) (6,4) (2,0) (-4,0) (0,1) (0,4) (-4,1) (2,2) (0,4) (0,2) (0,4) (0,2)

12. (0,-1) (4,-5) (-3,0) (-1,2) (-3,0) (0,3) (-2,1) (-1,2) (3,1) (-3,0) (0,3) (6,3) (-1,0) (4,0) (6,0) (6,4) (6,0)


----------



## Skullush (Oct 4, 2011)

Round 24
*Average of 12: 43.12*
1. 43.66
2. 39.97 
3. 36.38 
4. 47.07 
5. (53.86) 
6. 39.94 
7. 44.02 
8. 37.21 
9. (32.96) 
10. 50.82 
11. 42.04 
12. 50.11


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 4, 2011)

Turn out wasn't great last week. Will do this tomorrow


----------



## Thunderbolt (Oct 5, 2011)

1:04.30, 38.87, 33.25, 39.64, 41.34, 45.81, 42.74, 45.38, 49.68, 52.38, 42.17, 53.66=45.17


----------



## Selkie (Oct 6, 2011)

*Round 24

Average: 1:16.25*

1:10.65, 1:21.41, 1:06.69, 1:48.72, 1:16.03, 1:39.79, 1:10.65, 1:29.85, 1:10.46, 50.02, 1:09.89, 1:07.06

Nice improvement in my second week, understandably. Learned a couple more EP algs and cubeshape is a little easier though still plenty of times Im on 2x.x when I make cubeshape. pb single, ao5 and ao12 but that is not surprising being a new event for me. Think I may learn H and Z perm this week (or whatever they are called) as I am somewhat limited to the 2 U perms and the 2 cycle on top and bottom.

number of times: 12/12
best time: 50.02
worst time: 1:48.72

current avg5: 1:09.14 (σ = 1.49)
best avg5: 1:09.14 (σ = 1.49)

current avg12: 1:16.25 (σ = 10.38)
best avg12: 1:16.25 (σ = 10.38)

session avg: 1:16.25 (σ = 10.38)
session mean: 1:16.77


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 7, 2011)

10.81, 13.10[p], 16.15[p], 13.61[p], 14.06[p], 14.82[p], 14.72[p], 13.11[p], 11.74[p], 10.34, 11.41, 14.45[p] = 13.18

Eugh, disgusting.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Oct 12, 2011)

*Round 24 Results*

*Sub-11*
MTGjumper 13.18
*Sub-30*
Skullush 43.12
Thunderbolt 45.17
*Sub-45*
Selkie 1:16.25


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Oct 12, 2011)

*Round 25*





(0,5) (0,1) (3,3) (6,3) (0,5) (-5,1) (6,5) (4,5) (-4,0) (0,4) (0,2) (6,2) (-4,5) (3,5) (1,5) (6,0)

(-3,0) (0,3) (-3,0) (6,0) (0,2) (2,0) (-3,2) (4,2) (4,5) (3,4) (4,2) (-2,2) (0,5) (6,4) (3,2) (-4,0) 

(1,2) (0,-3) (6,0) (6,2) (6,0) (0,1) (-3,5) (0,1) (2,1) (6,0) (0,4) (0,2) (6,2) (-2,0) (1,2) (2,0) (6,2)

(-2,0) (0,3) (0,2) (3,3) (2,1) (0,4) (4,0) (2,4) (0,4) (2,5) (0,4) (0,1) (0,5) (4,0) (4,4) (-3,2) (3,0) 

(0,-4) (0,-2) (-3,0) (0,5) (0,1) (0,3) (6,0) (0,3) (3,3) (6,2) (-4,4) (-4,0) (0,2) (6,0) (0,4) (6,2) (-4,4) (2,0)

(0,-3) (-3,0) (6,0) (1,2) (2,0) (0,4) (0,2) (4,2) (0,2) (-2,4) (0,5) (6,2) (0,4) (0,5) (3,3) (1,3) (5,5)

(4,-1) (0,3) (6,0) (4,0) (5,0) (6,1) (-1,4) (6,1) (0,1) (0,3) (0,5) (4,3) (4,0) (-4,5) (6,0) (4,5) (-4,0)

(0,0) (-3,-3) (0,1) (-2,4) (-2,2) (0,2) (2,4) (-2,4) (-4,2) (1,0) (1,0) (2,0) (-3,0) (0,2) (-4,0) (0,5) (0,1) (0,5)

(-2,6) (2,-4) (-5,3) (0,3) (-3,0) (-3,5) (0,3) (-3,0) (4,3) (3,3) (6,0) (0,3) (6,3) (3,0) (-3,0) (-3,0) (0,1)

(1,2) (0,-3) (3,4) (4,3) (0,5) (-2,0) (0,2) (6,3) (4,0) (-4,5) (2,0) (6,0) (6,4) (-4,2) (0,4) (4,0) (0,2)

(4,-1) (6,6) (1,5) (6,3) (-3,0) (0,3) (0,2) (0,4) (3,4) (0,3) (6,4) (-2,0) (0,2) (2,5) (3,0) (6,2) 

(0,2) (0,-2) (-3,0) (4,5) (0,2) (2,0) (3,0) (-2,0) (3,4) (0,5) (6,0) (6,0) (4,1) (0,3) (0,2) (2,4) (6,0) (0,2)


----------



## Czery (Oct 14, 2011)

sub 30 seconds. 

slow. learning recognizing & solving parity at CP. 2 pops. few good solves after 8th. 8th was terrible. sticky cube. 

Average of 12: 41.88
1. 45.24 
2. 36.55 
3. 42.72 
4. 40.07 
5. 40.83 
6. 48.89 
7. 46.31 
8. (56.61) 
9. (27.73) 
10. 36.77 
11. 31.61 
12. 49.87


----------



## Thunderbolt (Oct 16, 2011)

*AVG12: 45.48* My worst solve was so long beacuse of huge pop(cube twist sq rulez lol) 

1.	1:16.23 
2.	31.78 
3.	30.67 
4.	48.31
5.	35.24	
6.	45.11	
7.	49.78	
8.	(2:01.70)	
9.	(30.00)	
10.	50.38	
11.	46.66	
12.	40.64


----------



## Selkie (Oct 16, 2011)

*Round 25

Average: 1:26.72*

1:03.63, 1:21.65, 1:19.63, 1:38.32, 1:17.37, 1:49.24, 1:11.40, 1:24.56, 1:36.29, 1:28.15, 1:26.24, 1:43.59

number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:03.63
worst time: 1:49.24

current avg5: 1:30.23 (σ = 4.36)
best avg5: 1:19.55 (σ = 1.75)

current avg12: 1:26.72 (σ = 9.57)
best avg12: 1:26.72 (σ = 9.57)

session avg: 1:26.72 (σ = 9.57)
session mean: 1:26.67


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 17, 2011)

13.11[p], (14.97[p]), 14.05[p], 13.25[p], 13.63[p], 11.52, 10.80, 13.50[p], 10.57, 12.57[p], 13.51[p], (8.27) = 12.65

Meh. At least the single at the end was nice.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Oct 17, 2011)

MTGjumper said:


> 13.11[p], (14.97[p]), 14.05[p], 13.25[p], 13.63[p], 11.52, 10.80, 13.50[p], 10.57, 12.57[p], 13.51[p], (8.27) = 12.65
> 
> Meh. At least the single at the end was nice.


 
Do you need to go back to the sub-12 race?


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 20, 2011)

8 parities :/


----------



## MacDragon (Oct 20, 2011)

Round 25
Statistics for 10-20-2011 19:20:29

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 1
Average: 59.57
Standard Deviation: 18.60
Best Time: 36.80
Worst Time: 1:41.66
Individual Times:
1.	50.39
2.	46.81
3.	36.80
4.	1:06.11
5.	1:41.66
6.	1:06.91
7.	40.69
8.	1:17.02
9.	44.14
10.	43.34
11.	1:18.11
12.	1:02.89

First time in race.. nervous, learning new algs and pops.
Well... lot of room for improvement, right? xD

I'll staring racing at sub50


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Oct 21, 2011)

*Round 26*





(0,-3) (3,0) (6,3) (6,5) (-3,4) (4,2) (0,3) (2,0) (-2,1) (-1,4) (6,2) (0,5) (6,2) (0,4) (4,0) (6,2)

(0,2) (0,6) (-5,1) (0,3) (0,3) (-1,3) (3,0) (0,3) (1,0) (0,5) (6,0) (0,5) (0,3) (4,0) (6,3) (6,0) (-1,0) (-5,1) 

(-3,-1) (0,1) (6,0) (6,0) (-3,5) (0,1) (6,3) (6,0) (3,2) (0,4) (2,3) (6,0) (0,2) (0,1) (0,4) (6,1) (-4,0) 

(0,-1) (0,-5) (6,3) (0,4) (2,5) (3,4) (0,4) (-2,2) (5,4) (5,4) (0,3) (1,0) (2,0) (6,2) (-2,3) (4,1)

(-5,6) (-1,-1) (4,0) (3,3) (-3,1) (0,5) (3,0) (0,2) (-2,2) (-4,0) (-2,4) (0,5) (6,2) (6,3) (0,3) (0,3) 

(0,3) (0,6) (0,3) (4,5) (-4,3) (-2,3) (-4,2) (6,4) (0,2) (0,2) (0,4) (2,1) (6,0) (2,1) (0,2) (0,3) (0,2)

(1,6) (5,6) (3,0) (0,2) (1,3) (6,1) (0,5) (6,5) (0,3) (1,2) (0,5) (-1,0) (0,1) (3,2) (6,0) (-4,0) (-5,0)

(0,5) (4,6) (6,0) (0,3) (-3,5) (0,1) (0,2) (4,4) (0,2) (6,0) (0,4) (6,2) (0,5) (0,4) (6,1) (4,0) (0,4) (6,0)

(6,2) (-3,0) (3,1) (3,0) (0,3) (0,3) (-1,0) (0,4) (0,3) (2,0) (6,4) (0,2) (-2,0) (2,0) (0,1) (-4,2) (-2,4) (5,0)

(0,-4) (0,3) (0,4) (-3,0) (3,0) (0,5) (-3,1) (4,0) (0,1) (-4,4) (4,0) (0,2) (0,4) (0,4) (-2,5) (0,4) (-4,0) (0,2) (6,0)

(0,6) (0,-3) (-2,0) (-4,5) (0,1) (0,4) (4,3) (-4,5) (6,0) (6,1) (-4,0) (4,2) (2,3) (2,0) (-4,1) (6,5) 

(0,5) (6,3) (-3,3) (1,3) (-3,3) (0,3) (1,3) (0,3) (0,5) (0,2) (4,4) (6,0) (0,5) (0,1) (6,1) (-3,0) (0,5)


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Oct 21, 2011)

*Round 25 Results*

*Sub-11*
MTGjumper 12.65
*Sub-30*
Czery 41.88
Thunderbolt 45.48
*Sub-45*
MacDragon 59.57
Selkie 1:26.72


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Oct 21, 2011)

*Sub-30*
*Jokerman5656 29.19

25.30, 28.50, 29.34, 36.22, 20.96, 29.61, 28.41, 27.44, 30.22, 33.59, 28.83, 30.61


----------



## Thunderbolt (Oct 21, 2011)

*AVG12: 38.73*
1.	31.84
2.	(22.76)	
3.	32.34	
4.	30.31	
5.	(1:15.05)	
6.	39.00	
7.	34.64	
8.	34.80	
9.	27.66	
10.	51.26	
11.	42.66	
12.	1:02.83


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 23, 2011)

10.07, 12.68, (9.96), (16.52), 12.06, 10.01, 12.87, 12.35, 16.08, 13.84, 13.67, 13.32 = 12.70

Eight parities. Eugh :/


----------



## Selkie (Oct 26, 2011)

*Round 26

Average: 1:20.70*

1:31.65, 1:19.34, 1:22.70, 1:14.72, 1:33.09, 1:16.10, 1:01.97, 1:15.79, 1:27.69, 1:36.94, 42.19, 1:23.94

PB single by 8 seconds but it was a EP skip.

number of times: 12/12
best time: 42.19
worst time: 1:36.94

current avg5: 1:22.47 (σ = 4.97)
best avg5: 1:15.15 (σ = 10.51)

current avg12: 1:20.70 (σ = 8.78)
best avg12: 1:20.70 (σ = 8.78)

session avg: 1:20.70 (σ = 8.78)
session mean: 1:18.84


----------



## MacDragon (Oct 27, 2011)

*Round 26*

Round 26
Statistics for 10-27-2011 17:58:43

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 42.28
Standard Deviation: 11.43
Best Time: 28.53
Worst Time: 1:14.55
Individual Times:
1.	43.03
2.	30.39
3.	39.16
4.	46.86
5.	33.55
6.	28.53
7.	44.62
8.	35.62
9.	1:14.55
10.	38.98
11.	45.70
12.	46.31

not nervous, no pops, more confident with algs


edit:

should I use the average above (all results) or below (not considering best and worst)?

Statistics for 10-27-2011 18:05:47

Average: 40.42
Standard Deviation: 5.02
Best Time: 28.53
Worst Time: 1:14.55
Individual Times:
1.	43.03	(0,-3) / (3,0) / (6,3) / (6,5) / (-3,4) / (4,2) / (0,3) / (2,0) / (-2,1) / (-1,4) / (6,2) / (0,5) / (6,2) / (0,4) / (4,0) / (6,2) /
2.	30.39	(0,2) / (0,6) / (-5,1) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (-1,3) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (1,0) / (0,5) / (6,0) / (0,5) / (0,3) / (4,0) / (6,3) / (6,0) / (-1,0) / (-5,1) /
3.	39.16	(-3,-1) / (0,1) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (-3,5) / (0,1) / (6,3) / (6,0) / (3,2) / (0,4) / (2,3) / (6,0) / (0,2) / (0,1) / (0,4) / (6,1) / (-4,0) /
4.	46.86	(0,-1) / (0,-5) / (6,3) / (0,4) / (2,5) / (3,4) / (0,4) / (-2,2) / (5,4) / (5,4) / (0,3) / (1,0) / (2,0) / (6,2) / (-2,3) / (4,1) /
5.	33.55	(-5,6) / (-1,-1) / (4,0) / (3,3) / (-3,1) / (0,5) / (3,0) / (0,2) / (-2,2) / (-4,0) / (-2,4) / (0,5) / (6,2) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) /
6.	(28.53)	(0,3) / (0,6) / (0,3) / (4,5) / (-4,3) / (-2,3) / (-4,2) / (6,4) / (0,2) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (2,1) / (6,0) / (2,1) / (0,2) / (0,3) / (0,2) /
7.	44.62	(1,6) / (5,6) / (3,0) / (0,2) / (1,3) / (6,1) / (0,5) / (6,5) / (0,3) / (1,2) / (0,5) / (-1,0) / (0,1) / (3,2) / (6,0) / (-4,0) / (-5,0) /
8.	35.62	(0,5) / (4,6) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (-3,5) / (0,1) / (0,2) / (4,4) / (0,2) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (6,2) / (0,5) / (0,4) / (6,1) / (4,0) / (0,4) / (6,0) /
9.	(1:14.55)	(6,2) / (-3,0) / (3,1) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (-1,0) / (0,4) / (0,3) / (2,0) / (6,4) / (0,2) / (-2,0) / (2,0) / (0,1) / (-4,2) / (-2,4) / (5,0) /
10.	38.98	(0,-4) / (0,3) / (0,4) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (0,5) / (-3,1) / (4,0) / (0,1) / (-4,4) / (4,0) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (0,4) / (-2,5) / (0,4) / (-4,0) / (0,2) / (6,0) /
11.	45.70	(0,6) / (0,-3) / (-2,0) / (-4,5) / (0,1) / (0,4) / (4,3) / (-4,5) / (6,0) / (6,1) / (-4,0) / (4,2) / (2,3) / (2,0) / (-4,1) / (6,5) /
12.	46.31	(0,5) / (6,3) / (-3,3) / (1,3) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (1,3) / (0,3) / (0,5) / (0,2) / (4,4) / (6,0) / (0,5) / (0,1) / (6,1) / (-3,0) / (0,5) /


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Oct 28, 2011)

MacDragon said:


> _stuff_


 
Use the one that takes out the best and worst


----------



## Czery (Oct 31, 2011)

Round 26

*Average of 12: 44.68*

1. 44.56 
2. 32.30 
3. (27.15) nice shape
4. 45.67 
5. 39.67 
6. 34.70 
7. 1:17.97 - forgot CP
8. 32.67 
9. 41.93 
10. (1:49.07)  I forgot my CP - again :'(
11. 39.61 
12. 57.74 (and again)

*Very consistent today --> (σ = 13.17)* 27% !!!

BTW, jokerman5656, can you make a numerical list for future scrambles? It's a bit inconvenient when scrambling. Thanks.


----------



## lordblendi (Nov 9, 2011)

Statistics for 11-09-2011 14:33:02

Average: 46.92 pb 
Standard Deviation: 11.24
Best Time: 24.51 pb 
Worst Time: 1:06.31
Individual Times:
1.	33.03	(0,-3) / (3,0) / (6,3) / (6,5) / (-3,4) / (4,2) / (0,3) / (2,0) / (-2,1) / (-1,4) / (6,2) / (0,5) / (6,2) / (0,4) / (4,0) / (6,2) /
2.	(24.51)	(0,2) / (0,6) / (-5,1) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (-1,3) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (1,0) / (0,5) / (6,0) / (0,5) / (0,3) / (4,0) / (6,3) / (6,0) / (-1,0) / (-5,1) /
3.	42.48	(-3,-1) / (0,1) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (-3,5) / (0,1) / (6,3) / (6,0) / (3,2) / (0,4) / (2,3) / (6,0) / (0,2) / (0,1) / (0,4) / (6,1) / (-4,0) /
4.	(1:06.31)	(0,-1) / (0,-5) / (6,3) / (0,4) / (2,5) / (3,4) / (0,4) / (-2,2) / (5,4) / (5,4) / (0,3) / (1,0) / (2,0) / (6,2) / (-2,3) / (4,1) /
5.	1:04.47	(-5,6) / (-1,-1) / (4,0) / (3,3) / (-3,1) / (0,5) / (3,0) / (0,2) / (-2,2) / (-4,0) / (-2,4) / (0,5) / (6,2) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) /
6.	41.92	(0,3) / (0,6) / (0,3) / (4,5) / (-4,3) / (-2,3) / (-4,2) / (6,4) / (0,2) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (2,1) / (6,0) / (2,1) / (0,2) / (0,3) / (0,2) /
7.	29.36	(1,6) / (5,6) / (3,0) / (0,2) / (1,3) / (6,1) / (0,5) / (6,5) / (0,3) / (1,2) / (0,5) / (-1,0) / (0,1) / (3,2) / (6,0) / (-4,0) / (-5,0) /
8.	37.72	(0,5) / (4,6) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (-3,5) / (0,1) / (0,2) / (4,4) / (0,2) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (6,2) / (0,5) / (0,4) / (6,1) / (4,0) / (0,4) / (6,0) /
9.	51.90	(6,2) / (-3,0) / (3,1) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (-1,0) / (0,4) / (0,3) / (2,0) / (6,4) / (0,2) / (-2,0) / (2,0) / (0,1) / (-4,2) / (-2,4) / (5,0) /
10.	50.81	(0,-4) / (0,3) / (0,4) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (0,5) /(-3,1) / (4,0) / (0,1) / (-4,4) / (4,0) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (0,4) / (-2,5) / (0,4) / (-4,0) / (0,2) / (6,0) /
11.	57.50	(0,5) / (6,3) / (-3,3) / (1,3) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (1,3) / (0,3) / (0,5) / (0,2) / (4,4) / (6,0) / (0,5) / (0,1) / (6,1) / (-3,0) / (0,5) /
12.	1:00.05	(0,6) / (0,-3) / (-2,0) / (-4,5) / (0,1) / (0,4) / (4,3) / (-4,5) / (6,0) / (6,1) / (-4,0) / (4,2) / (2,3) / (2,0) / (-4,1) / (6,5) /


----------



## Selkie (Nov 18, 2011)

I notice this race had not been updated for a while. I am particularly interested in improving my Square-1 from "pitiful" to "largly disappointing"  I need to put some practice in to get below the average cut for most competitions of 1 minute and I have always found the races to be the very best motivation for this.

Jokerman if you want I am more than happy to provide scrambles and results weekly if you do not wish to but completely understand if you wish to continue I am not out to tread on anyone's toes


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Dec 10, 2011)

*Sorry for putting this thread off*

I would like to apologize to you guys for not updating this thread. I'll do my best to keep it alive from now on. If you feel that i am forgetting about it feel free to send me threatening messages, they motivate me  And withthat being said, the square-1 solving will commence.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Dec 10, 2011)

*Sub-11*
MTGjumper 12.70
*Sub-30*
Thunderbolt 38.73
lordblendi 46.92
Czery 44.68
*Sub-45*
MacDragon 42.28
Selkie 1:20.70


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Dec 10, 2011)

*Round 27*





1 (1,5) (0,6) (0,3) (-1,4) (6,0) (-2,3) (0,3) (6,1) (0,2) (0,2) (5,0) (0,2) (6,0) (-2,5) (6,4) (0,4) (6,4)

2 (-2,0) (0,2) (-3,0) (3,0) (0,3) (3,3) (-3,5) (0,4) (0,3) (0,2) (0,1) (5,1) (5,2) (4,4) (0,4) (4,4) (6,0) 

3 (0,-4) (1,0) (-3,3) (-3,0) (0,3) (-2,3) (-3,0) (-4,3) (-3,3) (5,3) (0,4) (-4,5) (-2,2) (0,2) (0,4) (-4,0) (6,0)

4 (0,3) (-3,0) (3,0) (6,5) (0,4) (-3,3) (6,0) (-3,4) (2,3) (0,2) (2,3) (6,0) (2,0) (6,0) (-2,1) (0,5) (0,1) 

5 (1,5) (0,6) (0,3) (5,3) (1,0) (-3,4) (6,0) (3,4) (0,3) (0,2) (2,1) (-2,0) (2,0) (4,5) (0,3) (0,2) (2,0) 

6 (0,0) (0,6) (-3,0) (6,1) (0,3) (5,5) (4,3) (0,4) (6,0) (6,2) (0,2) (0,4) (6,0) (-4,3) (0,4) (2,3) (6,3) 

7 (0,6) (3,0) (-5,0) (-4,2) (0,3) (0,3) (6,3) (6,4) (-2,4) (0,2) (0,4) (1,0) (4,0) (2,2) (-2,4) (0,2) (2,2)

8 (0,5) (0,-2) (0,3) (-5,3) (0,5) (-4,0) (2,4) (6,4) (-4,0) (6,0) (-2,5) (-4,5) (0,4) (1,0) (6,4) (2,0) (5,0) 

9 (-2,-3) (0,3) (3,5) (-3,3) (3,3) (-3,0) (-5,3) (-1,0) (4,2) (0,1) (2,2) (0,3) (-2,0) (-2,1) (4,4) (-2,0)

10 (1,5) (0,6) (3,3) (-3,0) (5,3) (6,3) (0,1) (1,3) (6,2) (3,0) (2,4) (3,3) (5,3) (0,4) (0,3) (2,0)

11 (0,6) (0,6) (3,3) (0,3) (-5,3) (3,5) (3,0) (6,1) (5,4) (6,3) (4,3) (6,1) (0,3) (0,3) (-3,2) (3,0)

12 (0,-4) (0,-2) (3,3) (0,4) (0,5) (5,4) (0,2) (0,2) (6,0) (4,2) (6,3) (0,2) (0,3) (-4,4) (0,2) (0,2) (-5,0) (-4,0)


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm out of practice. 
(30.69), (23.66), 29.88, 25.54, 27.88, 26.38, 28.92, 25.78, 29.90, 25.11, 30.08, 26.65=> 27.61


----------



## Selkie (Dec 17, 2011)

*Round 27

Average: 1:13.78*

1:18.99, 45.95, 1:09.85, 1:27.96, 1:29.76, 1:05.20, 44.61, 1:00.73, 1:13.98, 1:34.70, DNF(2:46.27), 1:10.71

The dnf was a huge catalogue of errors. Firstly a messed up cubeshapre, got all the way to EO then had a pop and had to do cubeshape again, got to EO and pop again! Pretty average average for me.

number of times: 11/12
best time: 44.61
worst time: 1:34.70

current avg5: 1:19.80 (σ = 10.62)
best avg5: 1:06.64 (σ = 5.50)

current avg12: 1:13.78 (σ = 14.02)
best avg12: 1:13.78 (σ = 14.02)

session avg: 1:13.78 (σ = 14.02)
session mean: 1:11.13


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Dec 18, 2011)

*Round 27*

*Sub-20*
Sa967st - 27.61
*Sub-45*
Selkie - 1:13.78


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Dec 18, 2011)

*Round 28*







1.	(-2, 0) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (5, -1) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (1, -5) / (0, 3) / (-1, 0) / (0, 3) / (-5, -4) / (-4, 0) / (0, 3) / (-4, -3)	

2.	(3, -1) / (-5, 1) / (-1, -4) / (-5, -5) / (-1, -4) / (1, 4) / (5, 3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (2, 0) / (-1, -2) / (4, 0) / (-2, 0)	

3.	(1, -3) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -1) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (0, 4) / (0, 3) / (-5, 2) / (6, -4) / (4, -1) / (6, 0) / (5, 0)	

4.	(-5, 3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, -5) / (3, 3) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (6, -1) / (2, 0)	

5.	(-5, 0) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 1) / (6, 3) / (-1, 3) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, 4) / (2, 0) / (0, -4)	

6.	(6, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (5, -1) / (1, 4) / (3, 0) / (2, -1) / (-5, 1) / (-4, 6) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, -4) / (-5, -4) / (-2, 0)	

7.	(1, 0) / (5, -1) / (-2, 1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (-4, -4) / (3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (-3, 2) / (-4, 0)	

8.	(0, 5) / (-5, -5) / (-4, -1) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (1, 4) / (0, -3) / (5, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (6, 0)	

9.	(1, 6) / (0, 3) / (0, 3) / (5, -1) / (1, -2) / (0, 3) / (-4, -4) / (6, 1) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (4, 0) / (-4, 2)	

10.	(1, -3) / (0, -3) / (5, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, 2) / (0, -3) / (4, 1) / (-1, 2) / (0, 1) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0) / (-2, 3)	

11.	(1, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, 4) / (-1, 2) / (-5, 1) / (3, 0) / (5, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-2, 0) / (0, 5) / (-4, 0)	

12.	(0, -4) / (-2, 1) / (5, -1) / (-5, 4) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (6, 1) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 0)


----------



## Czery (Jan 7, 2012)

*ROUND 28*

Avg: 39.93 (σ = 13.30)
===========================================
(1:07.17), 40.19, (26.60), 39.75, 44.01, 30.25, 31.13, 58.11+, 30.24, 1:07.56+, 27.04, 31.41

Okay average. Recognition for Corner Parity is improving. Used one of my few newly learned EP's !! (Z/Z) Should really start to learn my EP's.


I am proud to have finished the race _28 days later_.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Jan 12, 2012)

finally someone posted.


----------



## Czery (Jan 12, 2012)

I guess people are losing interest in Square - 1.
Though I personally find it it quite fascinating with all the different things you can do with one. (shapes, direct solves, FMC, probability)


----------



## MacDragon (Jan 12, 2012)

First time even touching the SQ-1 after last round...
I feel like I have been brainwashed... seriously I forgot at least 3/4 of my algs..

from 42secs avg on last round...

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 1
Average: 1:23.75
Standard Deviation: 29.09
Best Time: 50.78
Worst Time: 2:12.97


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Jan 12, 2012)

Czery said:


> I guess people are losing interest in Square - 1.
> Though I personally find it it quite fascinating with all the different things you can do with one. (shapes, direct solves, FMC, probability)


 
I'm still way into it. I've dropped to about a 25 ao5 and i still love it. I'll be sure to do the results on saturday night. Which is 48 hours from now. Glad you guys are back


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Jan 18, 2012)

*Results*

*Sub-30*
Czery 39.93
*Sub-40*?
Mac dragon 1:23.75


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Jan 18, 2012)

Round @( 
thats right Round @(


1.	(4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 1) / (0, 3) / (-5, -4) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, 6)	
2.	(0, -1) / (1, 4) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 3) / (3, 0) / (-3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (4, -3) /	
3.	(1, 3) / (-3, 3) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 6) / (-3, 1) / (0, 3) / (0, 2) / (-2, 0) / (0, -4) / (-4, 6)	
4.	(-3, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (1, 4) / (3, -3) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 0) / (1, 4) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (4, 0) / (0, -2) /	
5.	(3, -1) / (0, 3) / (4, 1) / (5, -1) / (4, 1) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (-5, 1) / (2, 0) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, 4)	
6.	(6, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 4) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (3, -3) / (-5, 1) / (3, 0) / (2, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (-2, 4) / (-4, -2) /	
7.	(1, 6) / (0, 3) / (2, -1) / (0, 3) / (-5, 1) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-3, 0) / (5, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, -2) / (0, -4) / (6, -4)	
8.	(0, 5) / (-3, 3) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -1) / (-5, -5) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 0) / (6, 1) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -1) / (-2, -4) / (0, 2)	
9.	(1, 3) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (0, -3) / (5, -4) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (4, 4) / (-4, 0) / (0, 3) / (-5, 2) / (-2, 0) / (-4, -4)	
10.	(0, -1) / (0, -3) / (-2, -2) / (-1, 5) / (1, 4) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-2, -3) / (0, -3) /	
11.	(0, -1) / (4, 4) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (3, 3) / (-5, 1) / (5, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (-3, 2) / (3, 0)	
12.	(1, 3) / (0, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (1, 4) / (-1, 5) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, 4) / (-3, 2) / (-4, 0)


----------



## qqwref (Jan 18, 2012)

woop woop sub30 
31.92, 26.11, 32.33, (17.85), 31.87, 31.39, 31.50, (33.03), 28.37, 25.87, 23.15, 32.62 => 29.51


----------



## MacDragon (Jan 18, 2012)

Still not as good as October '11, but better than last round, at least 

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 52.32
Standard Deviation: 13.35
Best Time: 34.53
Worst Time: 1:21.48



Spoiler



1.	34.59	(4,0) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (2,-1) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (-3,1) / (0,3) / (-5,-4) / (-4,0) / (0,-3) / (0,6) /
2.	41.09	(0,-1) / (1,4) / (3,0) / (-1,-4) / (-2,1) / (-1,-4) / (-3,3) / (3,0) / (-3,1) / (-3,0) / (-2,-1) / (4,-3) /
3.	50.25	(1,3) / (-3,3) / (-1,2) / (-2,1) / (-1,2) / (-3,0) / (-3,6) / (-3,1) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (-2,0) / (0,-4) / (-4,6) /
4.	56.02	(-3,-1) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (1,4) / (3,-3) / (-1,2) / (-3,0) / (1,4) / (-1,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,-5) / (4,0) / (0,-2) /
5.	1:04.55	(3,-1) / (0,3) / (4,1) / (5,-1) / (4,1) / (0,-3) / (-1,-4) / (-5,1) / (2,0) / (3,3) / (-5,0) / (4,0) / (0,4) /
6.	54.25	(6,-1) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (1,4) / (0,-3) / (-1,-4) / (3,-3) / (-5,1) / (3,0) / (2,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,-5) / (-2,4) / (-4,-2) /
7.	45.89	(1,6) / (0,3) / (2,-1) / (0,3) / (-5,1) / (2,-1) / (-2,1) / (-3,0) / (5,0) / (0,-3) / (-2,5) / (0,-2) / (0,-4) / (6,-4) /
8.	56.92	(0,5) / (-3,3) / (-2,1) / (-4,-1) / (-5,-5) / (-1,2) / (-3,0) / (6,1) / (-3,-3) / (-2,-1) / (-2,-4) / (0,2) /
9.	42.09	(1,3) / (-1,2) / (-2,1) / (0,-3) / (5,-4) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (4,4) / (-4,0) / (0,3) / (-5,2) / (-2,0) / (-4,-4) /
10.	1:21.48	(0,-1) / (0,-3) / (-2,-2) / (-1,5) / (1,4) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (-1,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,-1) / (-2,-3) / (0,-3) /
11.	34.53	(0,-1) / (4,4) / (3,0) / (-4,-1) / (3,3) / (-5,1) / (5,0) / (0,-3) / (-2,-1) / (-3,2) / (3,0) /
12.	1:06.23	(1,3) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (-1,-4) / (1,-2) / (-4,-1) / (1,4) / (-1,5) / (0,1) / (0,-3) / (-2,5) / (0,4) / (-3,2) / (-4,0) /


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Jan 18, 2012)

well it's about time i do my own race thread.

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 19.32
worst time: 38.03

current avg5: 25.64 (σ = 2.81)
best avg5: 23.32 (σ = 3.35)

current avg12: 26.64 (σ = 5.03)
best avg12: 26.64 (σ = 5.03)

session avg: 26.64 (σ = 5.03)
session mean: 26.98

38.03, 21.13, 29.82, 27.17, 21.65, 19.32, 28.67, 24.86, 37.90, 28.76, 23.31, 23.13


----------



## cuber952 (Jan 18, 2012)

number of times: 12/12
best time: 12.30
worst time: 28.49

current avg5: 23.22 (σ = 4.24)
best avg5: 15.74 (σ = 3.20)

current avg12: 20.05 (σ = 4.26)
best avg12: 20.05 (σ = 4.26)

session avg: 20.05 (σ = 4.26)
session mean: 20.11

23.18, 21.27, 21.74, 17.44, 19.39, 14.41, 12.30, 28.49, 13.41, 24.46, 26.71, 18.50


----------



## AJ Blair (Jan 18, 2012)

number of times: 12/12
best time: 14.74
worst time: 38.57

current avg5: 30.34 (σ = 4.43)
best avg5: 27.36 (σ = 5.76)

current avg12: 30.38 (σ = 6.50)
best avg12: 30.38 (σ = 6.50)

session avg: 30.38 (σ = 6.50)
session mean: 29.76

38.57, 27.15, 36.84, 14.74, 34.51, 38.33, 22.87, 25.36, 33.85, 34.39, 18.69, 31.80

Guess which ones were parity, go on! Guess!


----------



## Czery (Jan 19, 2012)

*Round @)*
*Average: 37.39*
1. 34.37 
2. 45.23 
3. 44.08 
4. 34.58 
5. (26.51) 
6. (54.13) 
7. 35.64 
8. 27.72 
9. 39.71 
10. 44.53 
11. 31.34 
12. 36.73 

Good to the thread up and running again!


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Jan 26, 2012)

*Results round @(*

*Sub-20*
cuber952 - 20.05
Jokerman5656 - 26.64
*Sub-30*
qqwref - 29.59
AJ Blair -30.38
czery - 37.39
*Sub-40*
MacDragon - 53.32


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Jan 26, 2012)

Round 30







1.	(1, -3) / (-1, 5) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (0, 3) / (-4, 2) / (-3, 0) / (6, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (5, 0)	
2.	(1, 0) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, -5) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (5, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (4, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-4, 3) / (0, -3)	
3.	(1, -3) / (2, -1) / (3, 0) / (-5, -5) / (-1, 2) / (0, -3) / (-2, 4) / (-1, 0) / (0, 3) / (0, 2) / (-2, 0) / (0, 2)	
4.	(0, 2) / (3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (-4, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-4, 0) / (-4, -2) / (-2, 0)	
5.	(0, 5) / (1, -2) / (0, 3) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-1, 5) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (-3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (2, 3) / (-4, 0) / (0, 1)	
6.	(1, 0) / (5, -1) / (-2, -2) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-3, -3) / (3, 0) / (-3, 4) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (5, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, -4) / (4, 0)	
7.	(1, 3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (1, 4) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (0, 3) / (-3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-2, 3) / (-2, -3)	
8.	(0, -1) / (-3, 3) / (6, -3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (1, -5) / (3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-2, 0) / (5, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-1, 0)	
9.	(4, 0) / (-1, 2) / (1, 4) / (-3, 0) / (2, -1) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 2) / (4, 1) / (-1, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, -4) / (-5, -4) / (-2, 0) /	
10.	(-2, 3) / (0, 3) / (-1, -4) / (1, 4) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (0, 3) / (-1, 6) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (2, 0) / (-4, -2) / (0, 6) /	
11.	(-3, -1) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, 2) / (-5, 4) / (-3, -3) / (-4, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (-4, 0) / (4, 0) / (-1, 0)	
12.	(0, -1) / (0, 3) / (4, 1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (0, 3) / (2, -1) / (-3, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, -2) / (-4, -5) / (4, 1)


----------



## AndersB (Jan 26, 2012)

1:32.59, 1:51.17, 1:39.84, 2:48.15, 2:36.37, 1:34.07, 2:30.48, 1:49.81, 1:50.23, DNF(2:24.88), 1:37.47, 3:59.11 = 2.13.67

DNF was a pop


----------



## Czery (Jan 27, 2012)

*Round 30*

*AVG: 32.83 *

1. 29.63 
2. 35.38 
3. 29.88 
4. 31.32 
5. 28.09 
6. 46.25 
7. 45.30 
8. 23.48 
9. 31.45 
10. (23.33) 
11. 27.56 
12. (54.04) 

Good start. Will finish tomorrow.

JUST butchered my (30.3) average with the last solve.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 27, 2012)

(21.88), (38.23), 34.13, 26.21, 37.74, 22.57, 31.94, 27.06, 28.72, 33.65, 33.51, 26.93 => 30.25

Pretty average, I guess. I miscounted and lost a scramble somewhere so I generated another one for the last solve.


----------



## AJ Blair (Jan 28, 2012)

Race to sub-30
Average of 12: 28.93

19.43, 35.18, 21.27, 32.06, 29.47, 33.88, 24.17, 29.07, 33.59, 31.56, 28.98, 25.25

Not too bad, not too bad.


----------



## MacDragon (Feb 1, 2012)

No improvement - Also no training

Statistics for 02-01-2012 19:33:38

Average: 52.63
Standard Deviation: 9.20
Best Time: 37.31
Worst Time: 1:22.77
Individual Times:
1.	42.31	(1,-3) / (-1,5) / (-3,0) / (-2,1) / (0,3) / (-4,2) / (-3,0) / (6,1) / (-3,0) / (-2,0) / (5,0) /
2.	(37.31)	(1,0) / (2,-1) / (0,-3) / (1,-5) / (-1,-4) / (4,1) / (-1,2) / (-2,1) / (5,0) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (4,0) / (-1,0) / (-4,3) / (0,-3) /
3.	1:03.55	(1,-3) / (2,-1) / (3,0) / (-5,-5) / (-1,2) / (0,-3) / (-2,4) / (-1,0) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (-2,0) / (0,2) /
4.	1:04.67	(0,2) / (3,0) / (-3,-3) / (3,0) / (-5,1) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (-4,3) / (-3,0) / (-2,-1) / (-4,0) / (-4,-2) / (-2,0) /
5.	55.64	(0,5) / (1,-2) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (-1,5) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (-3,1) / (-3,0) / (-2,-1) / (2,3) / (-4,0) / (0,1) /
6.	(1:22.77)	(1,0) / (5,-1) / (-2,-2) / (3,0) / (-1,-4) / (-3,-3) / (3,0) / (-3,4) / (-3,0) / (-2,0) / (5,0) / (-4,0) / (0,-4) / (4,0) /
7.	53.89	(1,3) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (-4,-1) / (1,4) / (0,-3) / (-1,-4) / (0,3) / (-3,1) / (-3,0) / (-2,-1) / (-2,3) / (-2,-3) /
8.	42.16	(0,-1) / (-3,3) / (6,-3) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,1) / (2,-1) / (1,-5) / (3,0) / (-1,0) / (-3,-3) / (-2,0) / (5,0) / (-4,0) / (-1,0) /
9.	1:09.02	(4,0) / (-1,2) / (1,4) / (-3,0) / (2,-1) / (-5,1) / (-1,2) / (4,1) / (-1,3) / (-3,0) / (-2,0) / (-1,0) / (0,-4) / (-5,-4) / (-2,0) /
10.	37.84	(-2,3) / (0,3) / (-1,-4) / (1,4) / (-1,2) / (1,-2) / (0,3) / (-1,6) / (-3,0) / (-2,-1) / (2,0) / (-4,-2) / (0,6) /
11.	50.25	(-3,-1) / (4,1) / (2,-1) / (1,-2) / (-1,2) / (-5,4) / (-3,-3) / (-4,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,-1) / (-4,0) / (4,0) / (-1,0) /
12.	47.00	(0,-1) / (0,3) / (4,1) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (-4,-1) / (1,-2) / (0,3) / (2,-1) / (-3,1) / (0,-3) / (-2,5) / (0,-2) / (-4,-5) / (4,1) /


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Feb 2, 2012)

*Sub-30*
*AJ Blair - 28.93
qqwref - 30.25
Czery - 32.83
*Sub-40*
MacDragon - 52.63
*Sub-60*
AndersB - 2:13.67

Czery nice 54, and welcome AndersB and good luck!


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Feb 2, 2012)

Round 31. Thats right a prime round. Optimus Prime should join the race. 






1.	(1, 0) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (6, 1) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (4, 0) / (0, -1)	
2.	(1, 0) / (-1, 2) / (1, 4) / (2, -1) / (1, -5) / (-1, 2) / (4, 1) / (-1, -4) / (-5, 4) / (6, 0) / (5, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (3, 0) / (-2, 0)	
3.	(1, 3) / (-1, -4) / (1, 4) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, 5) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (4, -1) / (2, 0) / (5, 0) / (6, 0) /	
4.	(-3, -4) / (-2, 1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (0, 3) / (-3, -3) / (0, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 3)	
5.	(1, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (1, -2) / (3, 0) / (5, -1) / (3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (0, 6) /	
6.	(-3, 2) / (4, 1) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (0, 3) / (-4, 5) / (-2, 1) / (-4, 0) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, 4) / (-1, 0) /	
7.	(0, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, -5) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (4, 1) / (-3, -3) / (2, -1) / (-3, 1) / (3, 3) / (6, -2) / (6, 0) / (6, 0)	
8.	(0, -4) / (-2, -2) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-4, -1) / (1, 4) / (3, 0) / (-4, 3) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (-3, 4) / (0, -4) / (0, -5) /	
9.	(-2, 0) / (0, -3) / (-4, 5) / (0, 3) / (-2, 1) / (5, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -1) / (0, 1) / (3, 6) / (-1, 4) / (-4, 0) / (-5, -2) /	
10.	(-2, -3) / (6, -3) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -1) / (-3, -3) / (0, 1) / (3, 0) / (-5, -4) / (6, 4) / (-3, 0)	
11.	(3, -1) / (0, 3) / (1, 1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (2, -1) / (-2, 4) / (0, -3) / (5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-4, 3) / (-2, -3)	
12.	(6, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (4, 1) / (-1, 2) / (-2, -5) / (-1, 3) / (3, 0) / (-5, -4) / (0, 2) / (-1, -2) / (0, 4) / (-5, 0)


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Feb 3, 2012)

ao12 25.50

23.53, 27.93, 30.77, 25.56, 20.41, 30.56, 22.71, 27.25, 27.18, 25.05, 18.24, 24.84


----------



## MacDragon (Feb 5, 2012)

*Getting better...*

Statistics for 02-05-2012 14:58:23

Average: 47.20
Standard Deviation: 9.56
Best Time: 19.23 My single PB 
Worst Time: 1:33.94
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	46.95	(1,0) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (-4,-1) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (4,1) / (-1,-4) / (0,-3) / (6,1) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (0,-4) / (4,0) / (0,-1) /
2.	32.74	(1,0) / (-1,2) / (1,4) / (2,-1) / (1,-5) / (-1,2) / (4,1) / (-1,-4) / (-5,4) / (6,0) / (5,0) / (0,-3) / (-2,-1) / (3,0) / (-2,0) /
3.	(1:33.94)	(1,3) / (-1,-4) / (1,4) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (-1,5) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (3,1) / (-3,0) / (4,-1) / (2,0) / (5,0) / (6,0) /
4.	50.56	(-3,-4) / (-2,1) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (-4,-1) / (0,3) / (-3,-3) / (0,-2) / (-3,0) / (-2,-1) / (4,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,3) /
5.	37.45	(1,0) / (-4,-1) / (-2,1) / (-1,-4) / (0,-3) / (1,-2) / (3,0) / (5,-1) / (3,1) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (0,6) /
6.	1:12.02	(-3,2) / (4,1) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (-4,5) / (-2,1) / (-4,0) / (0,3) / (1,0) / (0,4) / (-1,0) /
7.	(19.23)	(0,-1) / (0,-3) / (1,-5) / (0,-3) / (-4,-1) / (4,1) / (-3,-3) / (2,-1) / (-3,1) / (3,3) / (6,-2) / (6,0) / (6,0) /
8.	52.75	(0,-4) / (-2,-2) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (-4,-1) / (1,4) / (3,0) / (-4,3) / (0,-3) / (-2,-1) / (-3,4) / (0,-4) / (0,-5) /
9.	53.42	(-2,0) / (0,-3) / (-4,5) / (0,3) / (-2,1) / (5,-1) / (-2,1) / (-4,-1) / (0,1) / (3,6) / (-1,4) / (-4,0) / (-5,-2) /
10.	39.88	(-2,-3) / (6,-3) / (-1,-4) / (-3,0) / (-2,1) / (-4,-1) / (-3,-3) / (0,1) / (3,0) / (-5,-4) / (6,4) / (-3,0) /
11.	41.00	(3,-1) / (0,3) / (1,1) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (2,-1) / (-2,4) / (0,-3) / (5,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,-1) / (-4,3) / (-2,-3) /
12.	45.25	(6,-1) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,1) / (0,-3) / (-4,-1) / (4,1) / (-1,2) / (-2,-5) / (-1,3) / (3,0) / (-5,-4) / (0,2) / (-1,-2) / (0,4) / (-5,0) /


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Feb 11, 2012)

Sub-20
Jokerman5656 25.50
Sub-45
MacDragon 47.20


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Feb 11, 2012)

Round 32

insert awesome number 32 pic here


1.	(1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-4, -1) / (0, 3) / (4, 1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (5, -1) / (3, 0) / (-3, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (3, -4) / (0, -1) / (0, 4) /	
2.	(1, 0) / (-1, -4) / (1, -5) / (0, 3) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (1, 4) / (5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (5, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, 2) / (-2, 0)	
3.	(0, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, -2) / (-1, 2) / (1, 4) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 6) / (-3, -3) / (4, 0) / (5, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-3, 0)	
4.	(1, 0) / (2, 2) / (-2, 1) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 4) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-4, 3) / (4, 0) /	
5.	(0, -1) / (-3, 0) / (1, -5) / (3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (4, 1) / (-4, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, -4) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (0, -2)	
6.	(-2, 0) / (2, -1) / (3, 3) / (-5, -5) / (2, -1) / (1, 4) / (-1, 2) / (0, 1) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (4, 0) / (-1, -2) / (2, 0) / (-3, 0)	
7.	(1, -3) / (-1, -4) / (1, 4) / (-1, 2) / (4, -2) / (3, 0) / (-1, 3) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (4, 0) / (5, 0) / (-2, -1)	
8.	(1, 0) / (5, 2) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (0, -3) / (-5, 1) / (5, -3) / (-3, -3) / (0, 1) / (-2, 0) / (0, 2) / (0, -2)	
9.	(-5, 0) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (5, -1) / (1, 4) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (-2, -2) / (-1, 5) / (-3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (0, -4) / (6, -4)	
10.	(1, 0) / (3, -3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (5, -1) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (-5, 1) / (-4, 3) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -1) / (-2, 0) / (0, 2)	
11.	(0, -1) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (1, 4) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 4) / (5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (2, 0) / (2, 0) / (2, 0)	
12.	(-5, 0) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, -3) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (6, 2) / (3, 0) / (-2, 0)


----------



## AJ Blair (Feb 11, 2012)

Average: 29.64

29.48, 36.63, 35.59, 15.71, 33.50, 33.64, 27.63, 24.79, 30.62, 25.60, 28.70, 26.83

That was just awful...this is why we warm up before doing a contest!


----------



## Czery (Feb 11, 2012)

Session average: 31.68
1. 29.96 
2. 29.87 
3. 32.32 
4. 27.67 
5. 30.26 
6. 38.39 
7. 36.62 
8. 27.55 
9. (23.09) 
10. 29.22 
11. (48.85) 
12. 34.90 

must - sub -25 - gogogo


----------



## MacDragon (Feb 15, 2012)

Average: 54.39
Standard Deviation: 12.68
Best Time: 33.50
Worst Time: 1:17.50


----------



## AndersB (Feb 24, 2012)

Result: 1:31.95

1:50.18, 1:54.36, 1:16.51, 1:51.50, 56.36, 1:03.34, 2:03.26, 1:40.99, 1:53.01, 1:07.34, 1:23.29, 1:18.93

Pretty satisfied with this.


----------



## mightysaur (Feb 24, 2012)

I average about a minute can I join this?


----------



## Czery (Feb 26, 2012)

mightysaur said:


> I average about a minute can I join this?


 
Sure! Anyone can join.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Feb 26, 2012)

Well since I typically fail at doing the solves I post in here I am gonna do an average of 100 each week and that'll be my time I submit for myself. By no means do you guys have to do this but if you want that is no problem.


Results
Sub-20
Jokerman 25.92
Sub-30 
**AJ Blair 29.64
Czery 31.68
Sub-45
MacDragon 54.39
Sub-60
AndersB 1:31.95


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Feb 26, 2012)

Round 33 

I hate the number 33

1.	(-3, 2) / (4, 1) / (-3, -3) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 1) / (5, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, 3) / (6, 0)	
2.	(1, 0) / (3, -3) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (5, -1) / (-2, 1) / (6, 0) / (-1, 0) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (0, 4) / (-1, 2) / (0, 2)	
3.	(-3, -1) / (4, 1) / (0, 3) / (0, 3) / (-1, -4) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, 1) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-5, -4) / (0, -4)	
4.	(0, -1) / (4, 1) / (-1, 5) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (1, -2) / (0, 3) / (-4, -1) / (6, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (-3, 0) /	
5.	(6, 2) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (4, 1) / (3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (3, -2) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (0, 2)	
6.	(3, -1) / (1, 4) / (-1, 2) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (0, 3) / (1, -5) / (5, 6) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-4, 3) / (-4, -3)	
7.	(1, 0) / (3, -3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (2, -1) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 1) / (3, 0) / (-5, -4) / (0, 2) / (-1, -2) / (0, 4) / (-2, 0)	
8.	(1, 0) / (-1, 2) / (0, -3) / (1, 4) / (3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (-3, -5) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (0, 2) / (-1, 0)	
9.	(-5, 0) / (-1, 5) / (0, -3) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (5, -1) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (0, 4) / (3, 3) / (-1, 4) / (-4, 2) / (0, -2)	
10.	(4, 0) / (0, 3) / (2, -1) / (-3, 3) / (1, 4) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 3) / (6, -3) / (-4, 1) / (-4, 0) / (-2, -2)	
11.	(0, -1) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (4, 1) / (5, -1) / (-2, 1) / (0, -3) / (-1, -3) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, 2) / (-2, 3) /	
12.	(0, -1) / (1, -5) / (2, -4) / (0, -3) / (4, 1) / (0, 3) / (5, -1) / (0, 4) / (-3, -3) / (0, 1) / (-2, 4) / (2, 2) / (6, 0) / (5, 0) / (3, 0)


----------



## Czery (Feb 26, 2012)

*Average: 32.42*

1. 42.64 
2. 34.31 
3. 25.80 
4. 36.21 
5. 26.76 
6. 31.85 
7. 32.60 
8. (53.35) 
9. 28.82 
10. 25.68 
11. 39.57 
12. (20.21) 

What a bad average...


----------



## AJ Blair (Feb 26, 2012)

Average of 12: 29.05

33.95, 36.47, 28.06, 23.64, 29.04, 27.88, 31.76, 19.03, 27.03, 30.63, 29.24, 29.25

It's sub-30...but I'm not happy with it...best average of 5 was only 26.85...


----------



## MacDragon (Feb 27, 2012)

*Very Very Happy!!*

Statistics for 02-27-2012 19:58:09

Average: 39.27
Standard Deviation: 6.50
Best Time: 24.03
Worst Time: 1:05.88
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	50.78
2.	33.89
3.	35.26
4.	37.56
5.	33.17
6.	(24.03)
7.	50.26
8.	46.19
9.	41.62
10.	(1:05.88)
11.	34.02
12.	29.94


----------



## DrKorbin (Feb 28, 2012)

Avg: *53.12*

44.69, 43.78, 53.67, 1:05.59, 1:04.69, 51.66, (1:24.32), (39.71), 56.61, 49.02, 49.75, 51.77


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Mar 4, 2012)

*Results*

Sub-25
AJ Blair - 29.05 You've made it to sub-30, barely. I'll put you for sub-25 now
Sub-30
Czery - 32.42
Sub-45
*MacDragon - 39.27
DrKorbin - 53.12


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Mar 4, 2012)

Round 34 

Go go go fazt fazt fazt


1.	(0, 2) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (1, -5) / (2, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, -4) / (4, 0) / (1, 0) /	
2.	(0, -1) / (-2, -2) / (5, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (1, 4) / (3, 0) / (-1, 3) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (0, -1) / (-2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0) / (-1, 0)	
3.	(0, -1) / (3, 0) / (1, 4) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (0, 3) / (5, -1) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (6, 4) / (-5, 0)	
4.	(3, -4) / (-2, 1) / (5, -4) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-1, -4) / (1, 4) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, -4)	
5.	(3, -4) / (0, -3) / (1, 4) / (-1, 5) / (4, 1) / (5, -1) / (0, 1) / (3, 3) / (5, -2) / (6, 0) / (4, 0) / (-2, -4)	
6.	(1, 0) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (1, 4) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (-2, -4)	
7.	(1, 0) / (-1, 5) / (1, -2) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (-4, -4) / (4, 1) / (5, -1) / (0, 1) / (3, 3) / (1, -4) / (6, 0) / (4, 0) / (2, 0)	
8.	(0, 2) / (-2, 1) / (5, 2) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-3, 0) / (5, -1) / (1, 4) / (-1, 3) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, 2) / (-4, 0)	
9.	(-3, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (0, 3) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, -1) / (-3, 1) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, 2) / (-4, 0)	
10.	(6, -1) / (4, 1) / (-1, 2) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 1) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -4)	
11.	(0, 2) / (-2, 4) / (5, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (4, 1) / (-1, -3) / (0, -3) / (4, 5) / (6, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -5)	
12.	(1, 0) / (-1, 2) / (3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (2, -1) / (1, 4) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (4, 0) / (-3, 4) / (-3, 0)


----------



## Thunderbolt (Mar 4, 2012)

33.71, 40.25, 33.33, 23.19, 36.98, 32.08, 30.75, 41.77, 40.67, 34.33, 49.35, 37.07= *36.09*


----------



## DrKorbin (Mar 5, 2012)

Avg: *59.08*

1:17.41, 1:02.41, 57.51, 2:44.47, 1:06.18, 50.15, 46.87, 45.69, 52.17, 55.76, 53.66, 1:08.66


----------



## MacDragon (Mar 5, 2012)

*Didn't get worst at least!*

My times were all over the place, but still a improvement =D

Statistics for 03-05-2012 21:04:13

Average: 37.78
Standard Deviation: 6.09
Best Time: 19.22
Worst Time: 56.41
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	33.75	(0,2) / (0,3) / (1,4) / (-4,-1) / (1,-5) / (2,-1) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,1) / (-1,3) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (0,-4) / (4,0) / (1,0) /
2.	(56.41)	(0,-1) / (-2,-2) / (5,-1) / (-2,1) / (-1,2) / (1,4) / (3,0) / (-1,3) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (0,-1) / (-2,0) / (-2,0) / (2,0) / (-1,0) /
3.	52.58	(0,-1) / (3,0) / (1,4) / (2,-1) / (1,-2) / (-4,-1) / (1,-2) / (0,3) / (5,-1) / (0,1) / (0,-3) / (-2,5) / (6,4) / (-5,0) /
4.	(19.22)	(3,-4) / (-2,1) / (5,-4) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (4,1) / (-1,-4) / (1,4) / (-1,0) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (-1,0) / (0,-4) /
5.	27.95	(3,-4) / (0,-3) / (1,4) / (-1,5) / (4,1) / (5,-1) / (0,1) / (3,3) / (5,-2) / (6,0) / (4,0) / (-2,-4) /
6.	31.11	(1,0) / (2,-1) / (1,-2) / (0,-3) / (2,-1) / (-2,1) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (-4,-1) / (1,4) / (-1,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (-2,-4) /
7.	34.31	(1,0) / (-1,5) / (1,-2) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (-4,-4) / (4,1) / (5,-1) / (0,1) / (3,3) / (1,-4) / (6,0) / (4,0) / (2,0) /
8.	41.12	(0,2) / (-2,1) / (5,2) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (-2,1) / (-3,0) / (5,-1) / (1,4) / (-1,3) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (2,0) / (0,2) / (-4,0) /
9.	38.97	(-3,-1) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (1,-2) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (2,-1) / (-3,1) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (2,0) / (0,2) / (-4,0) /
10.	43.33	(6,-1) / (4,1) / (-1,2) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (-5,1) / (-3,0) / (-4,-1) / (-3,1) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (2,0) / (0,-4) /
11.	34.81	(0,2) / (-2,4) / (5,-1) / (-2,1) / (-4,-1) / (0,-3) / (4,1) / (-1,-3) / (0,-3) / (4,5) / (6,0) / (2,0) / (0,-5) /
12.	39.88	(1,0) / (-1,2) / (3,0) / (-5,1) / (2,-1) / (1,4) / (2,-1) / (1,-2) / (-1,-3) / (-3,0) / (-2,-1) / (4,0) / (-3,4) / (-3,0) /


----------



## Czery (Mar 8, 2012)

Round 

Average: 31.61
1. 28.82 
2. 28.19 
3. 41.57 
4. 26.85 
5. 28.23 
6. (23.24) 
7. 28.24 
8. (44.30) 
9. 35.02 
10. 31.06 
11. 31.65 
12. 36.47 

I now wear cargos.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Mar 8, 2012)

Czery said:


> Round
> 
> Average: 31.61
> 1. 28.82
> ...


 
Dude i love cargos and come on, no sub-30?


----------



## Riley (Mar 11, 2012)

Round 34, Riley, Race to sub 1 (if there's no 1, then you can put sub 45)

First Square-1 avg of 12 ever!

1:18.13, 1:07.26, (2:48.17), 1:08.83, 1:04.96, 1:12.58, 1:20.93, 1:09.03, 1:20.99, 1:03.99, (1:03.72), 1:05.79

Average: 1:11.25


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Mar 12, 2012)

Round 34
[][][][][][] <- that looks cool
Sub-20
Jokerman 24.34
Sub-30
Czery 31.61
Thunderbolt 36.09
MacDragon 37.78
Sub-45
DrKorbin 59.08
Riley 1:11.25


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Mar 12, 2012)

ROUND Thirty Five. TangoHotelIndiaRomeoTangoYankee FoxtrotIndiaVictorEcho


1.	(0, 5) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (-1, 2) / (0, 3) / (-2, 1) / (5, -1) / (3, 0) / (3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, -4) / (2, 4) / (6, 0) /	
2.	(1, 6) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (5, 5) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (4, 1) / (5, -1) / (3, 1) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -1) / (-4, 0) /	
3.	(4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (5, -1) / (0, 3) / (0, 4) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, -3) / (-2, 0) / (-2, 5) /	
4.	(-3, -1) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (-2, -2) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (5, 0) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (0, -2) / (-2, 0)	
5.	(1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, 2) / (-5, 1) / (-4, -1) / (-3, -3) / (-5, -5) / (6, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-4, 0) / (-4, 3) / (-2, 0)	
6.	(0, 5) / (0, -3) / (1, -2) / (5, -1) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (-1, 2) / (0, 4) / (3, 3) / (-1, -2) / (-2, 0) / (6, 0)	
7.	(3, -1) / (0, -3) / (-5, 1) / (2, -1) / (0, 3) / (-5, -2) / (2, -1) / (-3, 1) / (6, -3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, -1)	
8.	(0, -1) / (1, -2) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (6, 3) / (-3, 1) / (3, 3) / (-1, -2) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 0)	
9.	(0, -4) / (4, 1) / (5, -1) / (3, 0) / (1, 4) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-1, 5) / (6, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (-1, -2) / (2, 0)	
10.	(0, 2) / (1, -5) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (-5, -2) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, 4) / (-1, 4) / (0, -4)	
11.	(3, -1) / (1, -5) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, 2) / (0, -2) / (0, 2) / (-3, 0) /	
12.	(0, -1) / (-3, 3) / (4, 1) / (-3, 3) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (-2, -5) / (-2, 0)


May the force be with you


----------



## blade740 (Mar 12, 2012)

I really need to start practicing Sq1 regularly again, so here goes the race back to sub-15:

19.28, 15.25, (22.91), 15.86, 16.16, 19.86, 16.52, (15.08), 20.69, 17.75, 17.02, 22.55 -> 18.09


----------



## Czery (Mar 12, 2012)

Average of 12: 33.92 (σ = 7.06)

35.73, 33.06, 29.38, (54.28), 28.30, 41.55, 25.69, (24.39), 48.60, 33.57, 36.12, 27.17

Recognition is junk. 
Should practice more. Must sub 30!


----------



## MacDragon (Mar 14, 2012)

*Not good =/*

Statistics for 03-14-2012 18:57:20

Average: 41.82
Standard Deviation: 6.48
Best Time: 29.38
Worst Time: 51.98
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	41.76	(0,5) / (3,0) / (1,-2) / (-1,2) / (0,3) / (-2,1) / (5,-1) / (3,0) / (3,1) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (4,-4) / (2,4) / (6,0) /
2.	(29.38)	(1,6) / (-4,-1) / (1,-2) / (5,5) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (4,1) / (5,-1) / (3,1) / (-3,-3) / (-2,-1) / (-4,0) /
3.	51.16	(4,0) / (-3,0) / (-4,-1) / (1,-2) / (-4,-1) / (1,-2) / (5,-1) / (0,3) / (0,4) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (-2,-3) / (-2,0) / (-2,5) /
4.	29.91	(-3,-1) / (4,1) / (-4,-1) / (0,-3) / (-2,-2) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (-3,-3) / (5,0) / (3,3) / (-5,0) / (0,-2) / (-2,0) /
5.	32.33	(1,0) / (0,-3) / (-1,2) / (-5,1) / (-4,-1) / (-3,-3) / (-5,-5) / (6,0) / (-4,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,-1) / (-4,0) / (-4,3) / (-2,0) /
6.	46.47	(0,5) / (0,-3) / (1,-2) / (5,-1) / (-3,0) / (1,-2) / (-1,2) / (0,4) / (3,3) / (-1,-2) / (-2,0) / (6,0) /
7.	33.83	(3,-1) / (0,-3) / (-5,1) / (2,-1) / (0,3) / (-5,-2) / (2,-1) / (-3,1) / (6,-3) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (-3,-1) /
8.	44.59	(0,-1) / (1,-2) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (2,-1) / (6,3) / (-3,1) / (3,3) / (-1,-2) / (-2,0) / (-4,0) /
9.	50.95	(0,-4) / (4,1) / (5,-1) / (3,0) / (1,4) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (-1,5) / (6,1) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (4,0) / (-1,-2) / (2,0) /
10.	44.66	(0,2) / (1,-5) / (0,-3) / (-4,-1) / (4,1) / (2,-1) / (-5,-2) / (0,-3) / (-1,0) / (0,-3) / (-2,5) / (0,4) / (-1,4) / (0,-4) /
11.	(51.98)	(3,-1) / (1,-5) / (-1,2) / (1,-2) / (0,-3) / (2,-1) / (1,-2) / (3,0) / (-1,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (0,2) / (0,-2) / (0,2) / (-3,0) /
12.	42.52	(0,-1) / (-3,3) / (4,1) / (-3,3) / (-1,2) / (-2,1) / (-3,0) / (-1,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,-1) / (0,-4) / (-2,-5) / (-2,0) /


----------



## Riley (Mar 15, 2012)

Riley, Round 35, Race to sub 45

Average: 58.50
54.79, (40.57), 1:03.15, 1:02.91, (1:29.99), 54.35, 49.41, 41.43, 43.51, 1:06.77, 1:16.61, 1:12.08


----------



## AJ Blair (Mar 15, 2012)

Race to Sub-25:

22.85, 20.88, 25.77, 29.17, 35.63, 21.97, 22.92, 28.90, 38.35, 25.95, 34.38, 30.25

Average: 27.78


----------



## brandbest1 (Mar 15, 2012)

Guess it's back to square one... (worst joke ever)

Average: 42.92

1. 50.45
2. 34.47
3. 45.50
4. (32.51)
5. 46.34
6. 38.57
7. 33.70
8. 38.28
9. (55.62) (i hate w-perms)
10. 41.48
11. 46.30
12. 54.07


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Apr 9, 2012)

Results FINALLY Sorry guys, kinda spaced on the thread
Sub-15
Blade740 18.09

Sub-25
AJ Blair 27.78
Czery 33.92

Sub-30
MacDragon 41.82
brandbest1 42.92

Sub-45
Riley 58.50


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Apr 9, 2012)

Round 36

1.	(-2, 3) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 1) / (6, -3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-4, 2) / (6, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-2, 3) / (2, 0)	
2.	(-2, 0) / (2, -1) / (3, 0) / (1, 4) / (0, -3) / (-4, 5) / (-2, -5) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (6, -4) / (0, -3)	
3.	(-2, 3) / (0, 3) / (2, -1) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (0, 1) / (0, 3) / (-5, 2) / (-2, 2) / (-2, 2) / (0, -4)	
4.	(-2, 0) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 4) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -3) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, 4) / (-1, -4) / (0, 6)	
5.	(0, -1) / (0, 3) / (-5, 1) / (0, 3) / (2, -1) / (-5, 1) / (6, -3) / (6, 0) / (2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, 2) / (-1, -2) /	
6.	(0, 2) / (-5, -5) / (0, 6) / (0, 3) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (-1, 2) / (0, -3) / (6, 1) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (0, 4) / (-4, -1) / (0, -5)	
7.	(-2, 0) / (-1, 2) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (3, 1) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (-2, 4) / (-2, 4) / (-3, 0) /	
8.	(-5, 0) / (2, 2) / (-5, -5) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -4) / (0, 4) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, 4) / (-3, -4) /	
9.	(3, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -1) / (1, -5) / (-4, -1) / (1, 4) / (5, 2) / (-3, 0) / (0, 1) / (3, 0) / (-5, 2) / (0, -2) / (-4, -5) / (-4, 0) / (3, 0)	
10.	(1, 0) / (2, -4) / (1, 4) / (5, -4) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (0, -3) / (-1, -3) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (4, 0) / (0, -2) / (-2, 0)	
11.	(6, -1) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (0, 3) / (-4, -1) / (-5, 1) / (2, -1) / (3, 0) / (3, 1) / (3, 0) / (-5, 2) / (-4, 0) / (-2, -5) / (2, 0)	
12.	(0, -1) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-4, 6) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (4, 0) / (2, 0)

gogogo


----------



## Czery (Apr 9, 2012)

Session average: 29.35 (σ = 2.51)
1. 29.18 
2. 30.85 
3. (58.60) 
4. 30.11 
5. 27.44 
6. 32.75 
7. 26.91 
8. 24.92 
9. 31.14 
10. (24.84) 
11. 32.21 
12. 27.98 

Should have been 27 seconds.


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Apr 9, 2012)

Race to sub-1:30 I guess :/

1. 1:10.18
2. 1:57.95+
3. 1:15.15
4. 3:06.06
5. 1:31.65
6. 1:32.48
7. 1:12.21
8. 1:30.50
9. 2:21.44
10. 3:01.55
11. 1:21.05
12. 1:33.09

session avg: 1:43.71 (σ = 34.26)

Um, guys, I'm using pure squarElime. 

Where do you recommend I begin to learn more advanced stuff? Links please? Decent cubeshape vids or whatever? Thanks yo


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Apr 10, 2012)

22.97, 17.49, 25.10, 27.66, 23.89, 24.66, 27.25, 24.05, 31.94, 28.59, 23.59, 22.29

25.01 average of 12


----------



## Thunderbolt (Apr 10, 2012)

sub-30 is my goal
1. 42.90 
2. 46.37 
3. 51.50 
4. 44.86 
5. 39.40 
6. 37.72 
7. 34.39 
8. 51.86 
9. 58.68 
10. 1:01.25 
11. 29.89 
12. 32.98 
=*44.07*


----------



## MacDragon (Apr 12, 2012)

This time I'm blaming the scrambles!
Average: 40.82



Spoiler



Statistics for 04-12-2012 19:46:12

Average: 40.82
Standard Deviation: 4.60
Best Time: 29.97
Worst Time: 1:02.83
Individual Times:
1.	40.03	(-2,3) / (-1,-4) / (-2,1) / (6,-3) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (-4,2) / (6,1) / (-3,0) / (-2,-1) / (-2,3) / (2,0) /
2.	45.11	(-2,0) / (2,-1) / (3,0) / (1,4) / (0,-3) / (-4,5) / (-2,-5) / (-1,0) / (0,-3) / (-2,-1) / (6,-4) / (0,-3) /
3.	46.34	(-2,3) / (0,3) / (2,-1) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (-2,1) / (-3,0) / (-4,-1) / (0,1) / (0,3) / (-5,2) / (-2,2) / (-2,2) / (0,-4) /
4.	(29.97)	(-2,0) / (-1,2) / (-2,4) / (2,-1) / (1,-2) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (-1,-3) / (0,-3) / (-2,5) / (0,4) / (-1,-4) / (0,6) /
5.	37.70	(0,-1) / (0,3) / (-5,1) / (0,3) / (2,-1) / (-5,1) / (6,-3) / (6,0) / (2,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (0,2) / (-1,-2) /
6.	50.62	(0,2) / (-5,-5) / (0,6) / (0,3) / (2,-1) / (4,1) / (-1,2) / (0,-3) / (6,1) / (-3,-3) / (0,-5) / (0,4) / (-4,-1) / (0,-5) /
7.	35.14	(-2,0) / (-1,2) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (1,4) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (-4,-1) / (3,1) / (-3,-3) / (0,-5) / (-2,4) / (-2,4) / (-3,0) /
8.	36.72	(-5,0) / (2,2) / (-5,-5) / (-1,-4) / (-2,1) / (-1,-4) / (0,4) / (0,-3) / (-2,5) / (0,4) / (-3,-4) /
9.	35.36	(3,-1) / (-2,1) / (-4,-1) / (1,-5) / (-4,-1) / (1,4) / (5,2) / (-3,0) / (0,1) / (3,0) / (-5,2) / (0,-2) / (-4,-5) / (-4,0) / (3,0) /
10.	43.75	(1,0) / (2,-4) / (1,4) / (5,-4) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,1) / (0,-3) / (-1,-3) / (-3,-3) / (0,-5) / (4,0) / (0,-2) / (-2,0) /
11.	(1:02.83)	(6,-1) / (-3,0) / (1,-2) / (0,3) / (-4,-1) / (-5,1) / (2,-1) / (3,0) / (3,1) / (3,0) / (-5,2) / (-4,0) / (-2,-5) / (2,0) /
12.	37.44	(0,-1) / (6,3) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (4,1) / (-1,-4) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (-2,1) / (-4,6) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (4,0) / (2,0) /


----------



## brandbest1 (Apr 13, 2012)

Round 6^2

Goal: Sub-30

Best average of 12: 41.58
1-12 - 35.54 (33.18) 40.60 38.03 45.17 39.18 38.69 (57.29) 52.10 43.12 43.77 39.61


----------



## Ickenicke (Apr 18, 2012)

*Round 36*

Race to sub 1:30 

Average of 12: *1:26.53*
1. 57.43 
2. 1:35.72 
3. (56.15) 
5. 1:28.97 
6. 1:38.97 
7. (3:04.94) 
8. 1:02.04 
9. 1:04.43 
10. 1:41.58 
11. 1:06.97 
12. 2:22.03


----------



## BlueDevil (Apr 18, 2012)

Round 36 - Race to sub-1

Average: 1:05.33

1:07.96, (1:43.26), 1:14.29, 1:09.89, 1:10.80, 52.76, 58.78, 1:02.04, 59.18, (49.10), 1:14.76, 1:04.88

Just learned how to solve this a few days ago! Hope to be sub-1 for Yale


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Apr 19, 2012)

Sub-20
Jokerman 25.01
Sub-30
*Czery 29.35
MacDragon 40.82
Brandbest 41.58
Thunderbolt 44.07
Sub-1:00
BlueDevil 1:05.33
Ickenicke 1:26.53
DYGH.Tjen 1:43.71


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Apr 19, 2012)

Round 37

1.	(0, -1) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (1, -2) / (5, -1) / (0, 3) / (3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, -4) / (0, -3) / (-4, 0)	
2.	(4, 0) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -4) / (-5, 1) / (0, -3) / (-1, 2) / (-3, -5) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (-3, -4) / (0, -4) / (0, 4)	
3.	(-3, -1) / (1, -5) / (-4, -4) / (4, 1) / (5, -1) / (1, 1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 3) / (0, 2) / (-4, -5)	
4.	(-2, -3) / (-3, 0) / (2, -1) / (-3, 0) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (-5, 1) / (-4, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (0, -2) / (4, 0) / (-2, 0)	
5.	(3, -1) / (-3, -3) / (-5, -2) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (1, 4) / (-4, 2) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (2, 0) / (-1, -2) / (4, 0) / (0, 3)	
6.	(1, 6) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -1) / (1, -5) / (-4, -4) / (-3, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, 2) / (-4, 4) / (-4, -3)	
7.	(0, -1) / (4, 1) / (0, -3) / (-4, -4) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (5, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, 2) / (0, -2) / (-4, 2)	
8.	(4, 0) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, 1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, -1) / (1, -5) / (-1, 3) / (0, 3) / (-5, 2) / (-2, 0) / (0, 1) / (-4, 0) / (2, 0)	
9.	(0, 2) / (0, 3) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (5, -3) / (0, 3) / (-5, -4) / (4, 3) / (4, 0) / (-2, -1)	
10.	(0, -4) / (3, 0) / (1, -5) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (1, 4) / (0, 3) / (-1, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (3, 0) / (6, 2)	
11.	(-2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, 5) / (0, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, -4) / (-2, 0) / (4, 0)	
12.	(4, 3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (-4, -3) / (3, 0) / (-5, -4) / (0, 4) / (-3, 0) / (0, -2)


----------



## Czery (Apr 19, 2012)

Session average: 31.26
1. 22.57 
2. 36.61 
3. 25.03 
4. 31.97 
5. 32.96 
6. 28.33 
7. 37.05 
8. 31.07 
9. (47.06) 
10. 26.86 
11. (21.99) 
12. 40.16 
Last solve ruined my average


----------



## MacDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Statistics for 04-22-2012 22:08:29

Average: 36.78
Standard Deviation: 5.59
Best Time: 24.52
Worst Time: 1:02.02
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	42.39	
2.	30.44	
3.	34.28	
4.	31.14	
5.	37.88	
6.	46.75	
7.	(24.52)
8.	(1:02.02)
9.	46.31	
10.	37.02	
11.	29.76	
12.	31.81


----------



## BlueDevil (Apr 24, 2012)

Round 37

*Average: 48.45*

54.75, 43.15, 51.12, 59.36, (1:04.08), 41.64, (39.82), 42.10, 45.56, 44.71, 53.11, 49.03

I was in the sub-1 Race, but I improved a lot over the past week, so I would say to just put me in the sub-30 race (Even though my current goal is sub-40)


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Apr 26, 2012)

Sub-30
Czery 31.26
MacDragon 36.78
BlueDevil 48.45


----------



## Ickenicke (Apr 26, 2012)

Where are the new scrambles?


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Apr 27, 2012)

oh oops, my bad. i forgot to push post.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Apr 27, 2012)

38 


1.	(0, 5) / (-3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-1, 2) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (1, 4) / (-1, -3) / (0, 3) / (-5, -4) / (-4, 3) / (-2, 0) / (6, 0)	
2.	(1, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-4, 2) / (0, 3) / (3, 0) / (1, -5) / (-4, -1) / (4, 1) / (-1, 0) / (0, 3) / (-5, 2) / (-2, 6) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) /	
3.	(-3, -4) / (-5, -2) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (3, 0) / (5, -1) / (0, 3) / (3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (2, 0) / (-4, 4) / (3, -4)	
4.	(1, 0) / (5, -1) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 3) / (4, 1) / (-1, 3) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, -2) / (6, -2) / (6, 0) / (6, 0)	
5.	(0, -1) / (4, -2) / (-1, -4) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (1, -5) / (-4, -1) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, 2) / (0, -2) / (6, -2) / (6, 0) / (3, 0)	
6.	(1, -3) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (3, 0) / (-4, 2) / (0, -3) / (1, 4) / (-4, 6) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (0, 2) / (2, 0)	
7.	(3, -1) / (1, 4) / (0, 3) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, 2) / (3, 1) / (3, 3) / (-1, 0) / (4, 0) / (-2, 0)	
8.	(6, 2) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (4, 1) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-5, 4) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 1) / (3, 3) / (5, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-5, -2)	
9.	(1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (1, -5) / (-1, -4) / (1, 4) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-4, 0) / (2, 0) / (-4, 0)	
10.	(1, 0) / (-4, -4) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (0, 3) / (0, 1) / (3, 0) / (-5, -4) / (0, -2) / (-4, 0)	
11.	(1, 0) / (-1, 5) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 4) / (-1, 2) / (0, -3) / (3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (4, 5) / (0, -4) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0)	
12.	(4, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (-3, 4) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (3, -4) / (-2, 3) / (-1, 0)

Also if you guys have any pictures for the round numbers feel free to send them to me. it's more fun when there is a picture but most of the time i find lame pictures so i just skip them


----------



## Ickenicke (Apr 27, 2012)

DNF(56.26), 41.69, 1:00.31, 55.62, 39.22, 35.64, 40.39, 30.12, 38.81, 50.71, 1:02.41, 32.14 = *45.69*


----------



## MacDragon (Apr 27, 2012)

*PB Ao12 by 0.14 ¬¬*

I have been training, but no improvement 

Statistics for 04-27-2012 18:09:13

Average: 36.64
Standard Deviation: 5.78
Best Time: 24.81
Worst Time: 52.33
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	32.38	(0,5) / (-3,0) / (4,1) / (-1,2) / (4,1) / (2,-1) / (1,4) / (-1,-3) / (0,3) / (-5,-4) / (-4,3) / (-2,0) / (6,0) /
2.	40.56	(1,-3) / (-3,0) / (-4,2) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (1,-5) / (-4,-1) / (4,1) / (-1,0) / (0,3) / (-5,2) / (-2,6) / (0,-3) / (-2,0) /
3.	39.06	(-3,-4) / (-5,-2) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (-3,-3) / (3,0) / (5,-1) / (0,3) / (3,1) / (-3,0) / (-2,-1) / (2,0) / (-4,4) / (3,-4) /
4.	38.59	(1,0) / (5,-1) / (1,-2) / (0,-3) / (-1,-4) / (-3,3) / (4,1) / (-1,3) / (0,-3) / (-2,-1) / (0,-2) / (6,-2) / (6,0) / (6,0) /
5.	(52.33)	(0,-1) / (4,-2) / (-1,-4) / (1,-2) / (0,-3) / (-1,-4) / (1,-5) / (-4,-1) / (0,1) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (0,2) / (0,-2) / (6,-2) / (6,0) / (3,0) /
6.	51.11	(1,-3) / (2,-1) / (1,-2) / (3,0) / (-4,2) / (0,-3) / (1,4) / (-4,6) / (-3,-3) / (0,-1) / (0,-4) / (0,2) / (2,0) /
7.	34.28	(3,-1) / (1,4) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (-4,-1) / (1,-2) / (-1,2) / (3,1) / (3,3) / (-1,0) / (4,0) / (-2,0) /
8.	37.53	(6,2) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (4,1) / (3,0) / (-1,-4) / (-5,4) / (-1,2) / (-3,1) / (3,3) / (5,0) / (-4,0) / (-5,-2) /
9.	27.45	(1,0) / (-3,0) / (-1,2) / (1,-5) / (-1,-4) / (1,4) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (-1,-3) / (-3,0) / (-2,-1) / (-4,0) / (2,0) / (-4,0) /
10.	(24.81)	(1,0) / (-4,-4) / (1,-2) / (2,-1) / (-2,1) / (0,-3) / (-4,-1) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (3,0) / (-5,-4) / (0,-2) / (-4,0) /
11.	36.36	(1,0) / (-1,5) / (4,1) / (2,-1) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (-2,4) / (-1,2) / (0,-3) / (3,1) / (-3,0) / (4,5) / (0,-4) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) /
12.	29.05	(4,0) / (-1,-4) / (-3,0) / (4,1) / (-4,-1) / (1,-2) / (2,-1) / (-3,4) / (0,-3) / (-2,-1) / (3,-4) / (-2,3) / (-1,0) /


----------



## Skullush (Apr 27, 2012)

Round 38
Goal: Sub-30
*Average of 12: 38.21*
1. (1:19.35) 
2. 33.57 
3. 33.96 
4. 39.69 
5. 42.20 
6. 38.49 
7. 40.55 
8. 38.83 
9. 40.02 
10. 42.29 
11. 32.51 
12. (30.30) 

So much parity


----------



## BlueDevil (Apr 28, 2012)

Round 38

Average: 48.06
50.57, 1:00.88, 47.30, 44.50, 42.88, (30.17), 44.92, 39.56, 49.20, (1:01.24), 45.39, 55.35

Should've been lower. I messed up, and ended up taking 20 seconds to make it into a square on the 1:01 solve. Having a sup-1 minute count really bumped up my average.


----------



## Czery (May 2, 2012)

Round 38
==============================
Average: 31.54 *(σ = 7.29)*
1. 37.40 
2. 25.21 
3. 36.32 
4. (45.42) 
5. 45.07 
6. 22.73 
7. 28.85 
8. 25.88 
9. (20.88) 
10. 38.63 
11. 27.49 
12. 27.82 

What a normal standard deviation...

ROUND 39 


Spoiler: IMAGE


----------



## Jokerman5656 (May 8, 2012)

Results?
Sub-30
Czery 31.54
MacDragon 36.64
Skullush 38.21
Sub-45
Ickenicke 45.69
BlueDevil 48.06


----------



## Jokerman5656 (May 8, 2012)

1.	(3, -1) / (1, -5) / (2, 2) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 1) / (0, 3) / (-5, 2) / (4, -4) / (-4, 4) / (0, 1)	
2.	(4, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (0, 3) / (5, -1) / (0, -3) / (-3, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (6, -2) / (-4, -3) /	
3.	(-3, -4) / (4, 1) / (-1, -4) / (1, 4) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-4, 2) / (-3, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, 4) / (-3, -4) / (-4, 4)	
4.	(0, -1) / (1, 4) / (0, 3) / (-1, -4) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-2, 0) / (-4, -5) / (3, 2) /	
5.	(1, -3) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (1, 4) / (-1, -3) / (3, 0) / (-5, -4) / (3, 4) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0)	
6.	(6, -1) / (1, 4) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (5, -1) / (-3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (-2, 2) / (-2, 2) / (-5, -1)	
7.	(0, -1) / (-5, 1) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (-4, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (4, -2) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (-2, 0) / (-4, -5) / (0, 4) /	
8.	(0, -1) / (0, 3) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, 2) / (0, 1) / (3, 3) / (-1, 0) / (2, 0) / (-2, 0) /	
9.	(6, -1) / (-3, 3) / (-5, 1) / (5, -4) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (2, 0) / (0, -2)	
10.	(3, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (1, -5) / (3, -3) / (5, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 0) / (3, 3) / (-1, -2) / (-2, 0) / (-2, -4)	
11.	(6, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-3, 3) / (2, -1) / (0, 3) / (3, 0) / (0, 1) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (-2, 4) / (-2, 4) / (-2, 0)	
12.	(0, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-3, 3) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (3, 1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, 4)


----------



## Czery (May 8, 2012)

Round 39
===========================
Average: *24.08* (σ = 3.94)
1. 23.79 
2. (35.99) 
3. 32.32 
4. 27.78 
5. 21.54 
6. (16.35) <== forced EP skip 
7. 22.21 
8. 17.95 <== adj/adj
9. 22.37 
10. 26.01 
11. 22.25 
12. 24.54 

Wow. Personal Best. Hopefully, I'll learn some more shapes and EP's to push it down sub 20.



Spoiler: IMAGER


----------



## Jokerman5656 (May 8, 2012)

AO12. 23.55 i did have it recorded but computer effed up while recording so i guess not

19.51, 24.39, 26.85, 22.10, 23.20, 16.38, 35.70, 26.55, 17.99, 26.83, 21.44, 26.66


----------



## Skullush (May 9, 2012)

Round 39
Goal: Sub-30
*Average of 12: 34.88*
1. 36.71 
2. (27.60) 
3. 28.84 
4. (41.37) 
5. 39.33 
6. 38.05 
7. 30.75 
8. 32.36 
9. 41.34 
10. 35.20 
11. 32.63 
12. 33.55


----------



## danman08 (May 11, 2012)

Round 39 
Sub 30
Avg 28.82

31.39
28.52
31.22
30.79
14.86
13.65(best)
52.67(worst)
36.89
28.33
31.96
31.59
22.60

+broked best single i have done twice(14 and 13 second yay  )


----------



## MacDragon (May 12, 2012)

*Same ol' same ol'*

Statistics for 05-12-2012 10:37:48

Average: 37.85
Standard Deviation: 7.83
Best Time: 26.12
Worst Time: 56.20
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	34.75
2.	56.05
3.	27.31
4.	41.89
5.	(26.12)
6.	37.14	
7.	47.80	
8.	(56.20)
9.	28.94
10.	28.62
11.	36.55
12.	39.45


----------



## Jokerman5656 (May 28, 2012)

Sub-20
Jokerman 23.55
Sub-30
*Czery 24.08
danman08 28.82
Skullush 34.88
MacDragon 37.85


----------



## Jokerman5656 (May 28, 2012)

1.	(6, -1) / (3, -3) / (0, -3) / (4, -5) / (2, -1) / (-3, -2) / (-3, 0) / (4, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, 0) / (2, 0) / (-4, 0) / (1, 0)	
2.	(6, -4) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (0, -4) / (-3, -3) / (-3, -2) / (2, 0) / (4, -2) / (0, -2) / (5, -2) / (-3, -5)	
3.	(-5, 0) / (2, -4) / (3, 0) / (4, -2) / (3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (2, 0) / (3, 0) / (6, -4) / (3, -5) / (3, -2) / (3, -2)	
4.	(6, -1) / (3, 0) / (-2, -5) / (-1, -4) / (3, 0) / (4, 0) / (3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, -2) / (4, 0) / (4, 0) /	
5.	(0, 5) / (3, -3) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (-5, 0) / (6, -3) / (-5, -4) / (2, 0) / (-1, -2) / (-2, 0) / (3, 0) / (6, 0) /	
6.	(-5, -3) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (6, -3) / (0, -3) / (5, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, -4) / (-3, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, -4) / (0, -4) / (4, 0) /	
7.	(1, 0) / (-4, -4) / (1, -5) / (2, -4) / (3, 0) / (6, -2) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, -3) / (6, -4) / (0, -2)	
8.	(0, 2) / (4, 4) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (3, -2) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-2, -3) / (-2, 0) / (0, -5) / (0, -4)	
9.	(0, 5) / (4, -5) / (2, -4) / (4, -5) / (2, -1) / (1, -3) / (0, -3) / (-1, -3) / (-2, 0) / (2, -3) / (6, 0) / (-4, 0)	
10.	(-5, 0) / (0, 3) / (6, 0) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (1, 0) / (2, -2) / (6, -4) /	
11.	(0, 2) / (0, 3) / (-5, -5) / (-3, 0) / (5, -1) / (-2, -2) / (5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (6, -4) / (-3, -4) /	
12.	(-5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, -3) / (-1, -1) / (6, -3) / (3, 0) / (4, 0) / (-3, -3) / (5, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, -4) / (0, -4)

go fazter


----------



## Skullush (May 28, 2012)

Round 40
Goal: Sub-30
*Average of 12: 37.00*
1. (1:12.90) 
2. 38.16 
3. 44.17 
4. 33.70 
5. 39.44 
6. 27.96 
7. 40.23 
8. 36.93 
9. 31.51 
10. 44.27 
11. 33.65 
12. (22.02)


----------



## Czery (May 28, 2012)

Round 40
===========================
Session average: *23.51*
1. 24.26 
2. (32.10) 
3. 20.40 
4. 23.82 
5. 27.26 
6. 25.61 
7. 25.44 
8. 23.17 
9. (19.39) 
10. 19.79 
11. 21.87 

Just learned optimal shapes from Chris/Andrew. Saves me seconds. 
Note: added round 40/41 images.



Spoiler: ROUND 41 IMAGE



Kind of stupid...


----------



## Jokerman5656 (May 29, 2012)

26.76


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Jun 10, 2012)

Sub-20
Jokerman5656 26.76
Czery 23.51
Sub-30
Skullush 37.00


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Jun 10, 2012)

Round 41






1.	(-2, 0) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-5, -2) / (-3, -3) / (0, -4) / (-3, -3) / (3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (6, 0) / (0, -4)	
2.	(-3, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-5, -2) / (5, -4) / (-3, -5) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (4, -4) / (-2, -5) / (0, -2)	
3.	(0, -4) / (-5, 4) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (1, -5) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (-2, -4) / (2, -4) / (0, -2) / (-5, -3)	
4.	(3, -4) / (4, -2) / (2, -1) / (4, -5) / (5, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, 0) / (2, 0) / (4, 0) / (2, -1) / (-4, 0) / (-4, -3) /	
5.	(-5, 0) / (-4, 2) / (4, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -4) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (3, -1) / (6, -4) / (2, -3) / (-2, -2)	
6.	(-2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (5, -1) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (0, -5) / (2, -2) / (-5, 0) / (0, -4) /	
7.	(0, -1) / (4, -5) / (0, -3) / (3, -3) / (3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, -4) / (0, -2) / (5, 0) / (2, 0) / (1, -4) /	
8.	(1, 0) / (6, 0) / (5, -4) / (0, -3) / (-2, -5) / (0, -3) / (5, -3) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (0, -5)	
9.	(0, 5) / (0, -3) / (-2, -5) / (2, -4) / (-5, -5) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (-3, -2) / (-2, -2) / (5, -2) / (1, -4)	
10.	(-3, -1) / (3, -3) / (-2, -5) / (0, -4) / (3, 0) / (6, -3) / (-3, 0) / (3, -2) / (2, -2) / (3, -4) / (-2, -4)	
11.	(1, 0) / (2, -1) / (-3, 0) / (6, -3) / (-5, 0) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -2) / (0, -2) / (-5, 0) / (0, -2) / (-2, 0) / (-1, -2) /	
12.	(4, 0) / (0, 3) / (-3, 0) / (3, -3) / (-4, -1) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (-3, 0) / (6, -1) / (4, 0) / (2, 0) / (2, 0) / (4, -2)


----------



## Neo63 (Jun 11, 2012)

Round 41
Neo63
Goal: sub-20
Average: 20.50
(16.02), 16.85, 25.72, 22.38, 19.77, 19.11, 21.05, 19.71, (26.03), 17.91, 23.13, 19.34

Wow didn't think I would get this close. Really easy cube shape on some scrambles though.


----------



## Czery (Jun 11, 2012)

Round 41
===========================
Average of 12: *25.93*
1. (17.79) 
2. 22.93 
3. (49.42) //POP!
4. 25.36 
5. 23.70 
6. 30.75 
7. 24.13 
8. 25.39 
9. 17.97 
10. 37.04 //POP!!! 
11. 26.57 
12. 25.46 

I really need to lube the core...
The edges are popping like crazy!

Note: working on image 42... (this should be easy)



Spoiler: ROUND 42 IMAGE



FACT OF THE DAY!






Did you know that the numbers of magic cube add up to 42?


anyway, here's the image...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 11, 2012)

Wow, it's been ages since I've done this, and I'm so out of practice - 4 solves a week just doesn't cut it. (5 solves, but one of them is BLD, so only 4 speedsolves.) But I thought since it's coming up at Dixon I should at least do a few extra solves.

Well, I was in the sub-30 race, so I guess I should stay there, but this result says otherwise:
41.70
(29.72), 38.19, (1:00.38), 47.28, 38.18, 44.59, 48.40, 32.95, 35.11, 48.25, 43.27, 40.77


----------



## DrKorbin (Jun 12, 2012)

Wow, it's been ages since I've done this, and I'm so out of practice 

Goal: sub-1

Avg: *1:14.34*

1:17.50, 1:23.33, 1:36.98, 55.96, 1:36.28, 1:26.51, 1:27.04, 1:01.12, 1:14.07, 44.27, 52.24, 1:09.30


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Jun 23, 2012)

Sub-20
Neo63 20.50
Czery 25.93
Sub-30 
Mike Hughey 41.70
Sub-1
DrKorbin 1:14.34


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Jun 23, 2012)

1.	(4, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (4, -5) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (3, -3) / (3, 0) / (2, 0) / (4, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, -1) /	
2.	(-5, 3) / (5, -4) / (-5, -2) / (-3, -3) / (-4, -4) / (0, -2) / (-3, 0) / (4, 0) / (-1, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, -4)	
3.	(-5, 0) / (-4, -4) / (0, -3) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -5) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (0, -1) / (-2, 0) / (-4, -5) / (-4, -4) / (-2, 0) /	
4.	(1, 0) / (6, 3) / (-4, -1) / (-5, -2) / (-3, 0) / (3, -4) / (3, 0) / (-4, -3) / (1, 0) / (2, 0) / (5, -4) / (4, -2)	
5.	(0, -4) / (-5, 4) / (5, -4) / (6, 0) / (-5, -2) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (-3, -3) / (5, 0) / (4, 0) / (-4, -3) /	
6.	(-2, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (-3, -4) / (3, 0) / (2, -5) / (2, 0) / (4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -4) / (-4, 0) / (4, 0)	
7.	(-5, 0) / (-4, 2) / (-2, -5) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -1) / (3, 0) / (3, -3) / (-5, 0) / (-1, -2) / (-2, 0)	
8.	(-2, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, -4) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, -3) / (3, 0) / (0, -5) / (6, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, -2) / (3, -4)	
9.	(-5, 6) / (-4, -1) / (3, 0) / (4, -2) / (2, -3) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (6, -4) / (4, -5) / (4, -4) / (3, -2) /	
10.	(-5, 0) / (-3, -3) / (5, -4) / (1, -5) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -4) / (2, -5) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -3)	
11.	(-5, 0) / (-1, 2) / (0, -3) / (6, -3) / (1, -2) / (-4, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-4, -5) / (0, -2)	
12.	(4, 0) / (-1, -4) / (6, -3) / (-2, -5) / (3, 0) / (2, -3) / (-3, -3) / (6, -1) / (-4, -4) / (0, -4) / (0, -4)


----------



## DrKorbin (Jun 23, 2012)

Avg: *1:08.11*

42.49, 1:16.18, 1:04.54, 1:34.57, 1:05.52, 57.19, 1:15.19, 1:24.01, 48.26, 57.30, 1:34.88, 58.36


----------



## Czery (Jun 24, 2012)

ROUND 42
============================

Average of 12: *28.02
*
1. 26.85 
2. 47.61 
3. 29.28 
4. 20.91 
5. 25.49 
6. (53.88) 
7. 21.88 
8. 32.25 
9. 26.26 
10. 22.45 
11. 27.22 
12. (16.88) //full step pb

Paused during shapes a lot. Need to work on speed. 




Spoiler: IMAGE 43



Meh.
Looks like sq2.


----------



## MacDragon (Jun 27, 2012)

Not a bad comeback after 1 and 1/2 month
Average: 37.12



Spoiler



Statistics for 06-26-2012 22:04:25

Average: 37.12
Standard Deviation: 7.08
Best Time: 24.12
Worst Time: 1:00.72
Individual Times:
1.	32.89	(4,0) / (3,0) / (-1,-4) / (4,-5) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (-4,0) / (3,-3) / (3,0) / (2,0) / (4,0) / (-4,0) / (0,-1) /
2.	29.16	(-5,3) / (5,-4) / (-5,-2) / (-3,-3) / (-4,-4) / (0,-2) / (-3,0) / (4,0) / (-1,0) / (4,0) / (0,-4) /
3.	53.05	(-5,0) / (-4,-4) / (0,-3) / (-3,-3) / (-3,0) / (0,-5) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (0,-1) / (-2,0) / (-4,-5) / (-4,-4) / (-2,0) /
4.	(24.12)	(1,0) / (6,3) / (-4,-1) / (-5,-2) / (-3,0) / (3,-4) / (3,0) / (-4,-3) / (1,0) / (2,0) / (5,-4) / (4,-2) /
5.	28.78	(0,-4) / (-5,4) / (5,-4) / (6,0) / (-5,-2) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (-3,-3) / (5,0) / (4,0) / (-4,-3) /
6.	40.12	(-2,0) / (-4,-1) / (-3,0) / (1,-2) / (-3,-4) / (3,0) / (2,-5) / (2,0) / (4,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-4) / (-4,0) / (4,0) /
7.	30.98	(-5,0) / (-4,2) / (-2,-5) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (0,-1) / (3,0) / (3,-3) / (-5,0) / (-1,-2) / (-2,0) /
8.	33.38	(-2,0) / (3,0) / (2,-4) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (-2,-3) / (3,0) / (0,-5) / (6,0) / (-1,0) / (0,-2) / (3,-4) /
9.	(1:00.72)	(-5,6) / (-4,-1) / (3,0) / (4,-2) / (2,-3) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (6,-4) / (4,-5) / (4,-4) / (3,-2) /
10.	45.42	(-5,0) / (-3,-3) / (5,-4) / (1,-5) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-1) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (0,-4) / (2,-5) / (-3,0) / (-4,-3) /
11.	44.27	(-5,0) / (-1,2) / (0,-3) / (6,-3) / (1,-2) / (-4,0) / (-3,-3) / (-4,-1) / (-2,0) / (-4,0) / (-4,-5) / (0,-2) /
12.	33.12	(4,0) / (-1,-4) / (6,-3) / (-2,-5) / (3,0) / (2,-3) / (-3,-3) / (6,-1) / (-4,-4) / (0,-4) / (0,-4) /


----------



## Gabig (Jul 18, 2012)

first solves today and first in this race 
so bad :/

Average:27.87

1. 25.21	
2.	(19.27)
3.	30.83	parity
4.	28.55	
5.	28.30+2	
6.	32.43	parity
7.	(35.91)	POP parity
8.	29.91	parity
9.	26.90
10.	20.34
11.	24.81	parity
12.	29.46	parity


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Jul 20, 2012)

Results

Sub-25
Gabig 27.87
Czery 28.02
Sub-30
MacDragon 37.12


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Jul 20, 2012)

1.	(1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, -3) / (2, -1) / (3, -3) / (0, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -1) / (0, -2) / (-3, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0)	
2.	(1, 3) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (4, 0) / (2, 0) / (-1, 0)	
3.	(0, -1) / (0, -3) / (-2, -2) / (5, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-5, -5) / (0, -1) / (6, 0) / (0, -3) / (1, -3) / (-1, 0) / (4, 0) / (6, -3)	
4.	(-5, 0) / (-4, 5) / (-5, -2) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (5, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (6, -2) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-3, -4)	
5.	(1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-5, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, -5) / (6, -2) / (3, 0) / (4, -4) / (-4, 0) / (-4, -2) / (-3, -3)	
6.	(0, 5) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, -2) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (0, -2) / (0, -4) / (-3, -4) / (0, -5) / (2, -4) / (6, -2)	
7.	(0, -4) / (3, 3) / (-2, -5) / (2, -1) / (-2, -5) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (1, -4) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 0) /	
8.	(0, 5) / (-5, 1) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (1, -5) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, -1) / (-2, -3) / (0, -2)	
9.	(0, -4) / (6, 3) / (3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -5) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -5) / (0, -4) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -2) / (2, -1) / (-4, 0)	
10.	(-5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -1) / (3, 0) / (-2, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, -5) / (2, 0) / (0, -1) / (6, -3) / (0, -2) / (-2, 0) / (6, 0)	
11.	(0, 5) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (-5, -2) / (0, -3) / (3, -4) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (2, -3) / (0, -5) / (0, -5)	
12.	(1, 0) / (-4, 5) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (3, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -3) / (-4, 0) / (2, -3) / (-4, 0) / (1, 0) / (2, -3) / (3, 0)


----------



## Czery (Jul 22, 2012)

Session average: 26.71
1. 23.81 
2. 33.64 
3. 21.12 
4. 28.28 
5. (38.07) 
6. 21.12 
7. 20.33 
8. 21.74 
9. 36.43 
10. 33.11 
11. (17.95) 
12. 27.51 

Hey Chris! Good to see you alive and healthy! ;D

anyway, I experienced heavy alg amnesia today. Especially for CP.


----------



## MacDragon (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm pretty sure I'm stuck in this average...

Average: 38.60



Spoiler



Statistics for 07-24-2012 15:14:50

Average: 38.60
Standard Deviation: 5.44
Best Time: 26.69
Worst Time: 1:05.38
Individual Times:
1.	34.76	(1,0) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (3,-3) / (2,-1) / (3,-3) / (0,-2) / (-3,0) / (-3,-1) / (0,-2) / (-3,-4) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) /
2.	(1:05.38)	(1,3) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (-1,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-1) / (2,0) / (-2,0) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (4,0) / (2,0) / (-1,0) /
3.	49.66	(0,-1) / (0,-3) / (-2,-2) / (5,-4) / (-3,0) / (-5,-5) / (0,-1) / (6,0) / (0,-3) / (1,-3) / (-1,0) / (4,0) / (6,-3) /
4.	36.33	(-5,0) / (-4,5) / (-5,-2) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (5,0) / (0,-3) / (-2,-1) / (6,-2) / (-2,0) / (2,0) / (-2,0) / (-3,-4) /
5.	(26.69)	(1,0) / (-3,0) / (-4,-1) / (-5,0) / (3,0) / (2,-5) / (6,-2) / (3,0) / (4,-4) / (-4,0) / (-4,-2) / (-3,-3) /
6.	37.86	(0,5) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (-5,-2) / (-4,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-1) / (0,-2) / (0,-4) / (-3,-4) / (0,-5) / (2,-4) / (6,-2) /
7.	46.25	(0,-4) / (3,3) / (-2,-5) / (2,-1) / (-2,-5) / (-1,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (1,-4) / (-4,-1) / (-2,0) /
8.	36.20	(0,5) / (-5,1) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (2,-1) / (1,-5) / (-1,0) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (-5,-1) / (-2,-3) / (0,-2) /
9.	39.62	(0,-4) / (6,3) / (3,-3) / (-3,0) / (0,-5) / (-3,-3) / (-2,-5) / (0,-4) / (-2,0) / (2,0) / (0,-2) / (2,-1) / (-4,0) /
10.	37.09	(-5,0) / (-3,0) / (-1,-1) / (3,0) / (-2,-3) / (-3,0) / (-1,0) / (0,-5) / (2,0) / (0,-1) / (6,-3) / (0,-2) / (-2,0) / (6,0) /
11.	26.88	(0,5) / (4,1) / (2,-1) / (-5,-2) / (0,-3) / (3,-4) / (-3,-3) / (-3,0) / (2,-3) / (0,-5) / (0,-5) /
12.	41.31	(3,-3) / (3,3) / (5,2) / (4,0) / (6,2) / (0,4) / (0,4) / (6,4) / (0,4) / (-2,0) / (0,2) / (4,0) / (4,0) / (2,4) / (0,2) / (0,2) / (4,0) /


----------



## brandbest1 (Aug 29, 2012)

Is this a dead thread?


----------



## Czery (Aug 29, 2012)

SOMEBODY SHOULD UPDATE THE THREAD!!!!!!!


----------



## Selkie (Sep 8, 2012)

Well in Jokerman's absence and by what looks like popular demand, including myself  , I will housekeep the results/scrambles until Jokerman decides if he wants to continue. I see there are goal bands but for now lets just get some solves going and we can decide on the more granular details later....


Round 43 - Results

Czery 26.71
MacDragon 38.60


-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-

Round 44


(4, 6) / (2, -1) / (-2, -5) / (5, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-5, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, -3) / (0, -2) / (-4, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, -2)
(-2, 3) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (5, -1) / (-5, -2) / (3, 0) / (5, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (-2, 0) / (0, -4) / (-4, 0) / (6, 0)
(1, 0) / (5, -1) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -5) / (-1, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -3) / (0, -1) / (-2, 0) / (2, -5) / (6, 0) / (0, -2)
(-2, -3) / (3, 0) / (-1, -1) / (-3, 0) / (4, -5) / (6, -1) / (0, -3) / (-1, -2) / (0, -4) / (-2, 0) / (-3, -4) / (0, -4) / 
(-2, 6) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (2, -4) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -2) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (0, -5) / (6, -4) / (6, -2) / (5, 0)
(0, 2) / (-5, -5) / (-4, -4) / (4, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -5) / (-4, -1) / (-3, -5) / (4, 0) / (-2, -1) / (2, 0) / (-4, -4)
(0, -1) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (3, -3) / (3, 0) / (-2, -3) / (0, -3) / (-3, -2) / (0, -2) / (-4, -4) / (0, -5) / 
(0, -4) / (0, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -5) / (-3, 0) / (0, -4) / (6, -3) / (0, -4) / (0, -5) / (3, -2) / (1, 0) / (-2, -4)
(-5, 3) / (0, -3) / (6, -3) / (-1, -1) / (-3, 0) / (6, -2) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0) / (-4, -2)
(1, 0) / (3, 0) / (5, -1) / (1, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -4) / (-3, 0) / (0, -2) / (5, 0) / (0, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -2) / (-2, 0)
(6, -1) / (6, -3) / (-3, 0) / (4, -5) / (5, -1) / (0, -5) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (0, -4) / (3, -2) / (6, -3)
(0, 5) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-5, -2) / (-1, -4) / (-2, -5) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (4, -1) / (-2, -2) / (2, 0) / 



Best of luck everyone....


----------



## Selkie (Sep 8, 2012)

*Round 44

Average: 54.20*

_Comment:_ The 1:38.xy was a pop. The last solve I think is a parity pb. All in all a bit of a mixed bag. Need to try and move away from basic two pairing cubeshape and at least learn the >=4 optimal and start learning some 2 layer EPs but something to build on in the coming weeks 

44.92, 1:00.10, 59.12, 50.89, 48.32, 55.05, 51.60, 52.56, 1:38.93, 1:01.18, 58.26, 36.34


----------



## Czery (Sep 9, 2012)

*Round 44
*
Session average: *24.37*
1. 27.73 
2. 29.84 
3. (1:01.90) pop and lost edge piece for a minute. 
4. 21.31 
5. (17.21) 
6. 27.74 
7. 26.93 
8. 23.11 
9. 19.89 
10. 26.86 pop
11. 20.30 
12. 19.96 

Thanks for reviving the thread Selkie! It means a lot to me. I also get to practice for my upcoming comp. Going to go for podium.


----------



## Selkie (Sep 18, 2012)

Round 44 - Results

Czery 24.37
Selkie 54.20


-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-

Round 45


(-3, -1) / (4, 1) / (-1, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, -5) / (2, -1) / (-5, 1) / (-4, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (-2, -5) /
(0, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-4, 5) / (1, 4) / (-3, 0) / (5, -1) / (-3, 0) / (1, 4) / (-1, 0) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-4, -2)
(0, -1) / (-3, 0) / (0, 6) / (1, -5) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-4, 0) / (-4, -5) / (6, 4)
(0, -1) / (0, 3) / (4, -2) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (1, 4) / (0, 3) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (4, 0)
(1, 0) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (5, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (6, 4) / (0, 3) / (3, 0) / (0, -2) / (-2, 0) / (-3, 4) /
(1, 6) / (-4, -1) / (0, 3) / (-5, 4) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 5) / (-2, -2) / (3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (-2, 4) / (2, 0)
(1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 5) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (-1, 3) / (3, 3) / (-1, -2) / (0, -4)
(1, 0) / (2, -1) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 2) / (4, 1) / (-3, 0) / (2, -1) / (4, -2) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, 4) / (-3, 0)
(1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 4) / (6, 3) / (2, -1) / (0, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, 2) / (4, 0) / (-3, 6)
(0, 2) / (-5, 1) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (-2, -2) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, 3) / (-1, 3) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (-3, 4) / (-5, 0) /
(0, -1) / (1, -2) / (0, 3) / (-3, 3) / (-4, -1) / (0, 3) / (1, -2) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 1) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (4, 0) /
(0, -1) / (1, -5) / (0, 3) / (3, 0) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 4) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, 2)


----------



## brandbest1 (Sep 18, 2012)

I found this thread just in time.

Average: 24.46

1. 21.99 
2. 25.92
3. 26.91
4. 25.22
5. 26.70
6. 23.50
7. 16.39
8. (38.60)
9. 24.78
10. 25.56
11. 27.64
12. (14.04)


----------



## Czery (Sep 19, 2012)

Round 45

Goal Sub *20.01* seconds


Average of 12: *21.59*
1. 18.40 
2. 22.84 
3. 24.72 
4. 21.36 
5. 24.88 
6. 23.45 
7. (17.37) 
8. (28.74) 
9. 19.38 
10. 18.60 
11. 24.50 
12. 17.72 

@Brandbest1 
Nice singles!


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Sep 19, 2012)

round 45 

sub-40
ave: 40.82
1. 39.54
2. 53.00
3. 44.13
4. 43.62
5. 40.72
6. 27.81
7. (27.00)
8. 52.05
9. (1:01.71)
10. 32.85
11. 46.26
12. 28.22 
comment: great except 1:01


----------



## Selkie (Sep 19, 2012)

*Round 45

Average: 54.99*

51.13, 53.86, 58.39, 1:06.72, 1:26.98, 42.44, 35.86, 55.61, 52.22, 55.26, 52.75, 1:01.51


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Sep 24, 2012)

when is a new round or should i do it


----------



## Selkie (Sep 24, 2012)

Round 45 - Results

Czery 21.59
brandbest1 24.46
CJF2L 1 40.82
Selkie 54.99


-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-

Round 46


(-2, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (-4, -1) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (5, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, 4) / (3, 0) / (2, 0) / (3, 0)
(3, -1) / (3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 0) / (4, -2) / (2, -1) / (0, 4) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, -3)
(-2, 0) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (4, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -4) / (-5, 1) / (-4, -3) / (-3, -3) / (6, -1) / (6, 0) /
(6, -1) / (0, 3) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, 2) / (-1, 0) / (0, -2) / (6, 0)
(1, 0) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 4) / (-4, -1) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (0, -4) /
(0, -4) / (3, -3) / (4, 1) / (0, 3) / (3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (3, 0) / (-3, 4) / (3, 0) / (0, 2) / (-5, -3)
(0, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (-5, 1) / (-1, -4) / (-5, -2) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (0, -5) / (-3, -3) / (0, 5) / (0, -4) / (0, -2)
(0, -1) / (3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (-1, 2) / (-5, 1) / (3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-2, 0) /
(-2, 0) / (3, -3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 3) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, -4) / (0, 3) / (0, -2)
(-2, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 4) / (-1, -4) / (1, 4) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 4) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (2, -3) / (-3, 0)
(1, 6) / (-4, -1) / (0, 3) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 4) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (3, -2) / (-4, -5)
(4, 0) / (5, -1) / (1, -5) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (-5, 4) / (6, 0) / (5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, 2) / (0, -2) / (-1, 0)


----------



## Czery (Sep 29, 2012)

Round 46 average: 19.99
1. (36.92) 
2. 17.34 
3. 18.23 
4. 24.00 
5. 21.55 
6. 18.23 
7. 21.38 
8. 18.13 
9. 19.22 
10. 21.77 
11. (15.83) 
12. 20.03 

YESH!!!! Sub 20


----------



## MacDragon (Oct 25, 2012)

session avg: 39.66 (σ = 7.86)


----------



## Thunderbolt (Oct 27, 2012)

35.92, 44.78, 45.56, 41.54, 38.87, 37.48, 44.67, 28.88, 31.78, 35.74, 45.05, 36.60=*39.24*


----------



## Czery (Oct 28, 2012)

*And We're Back!*

I figured I might as well update this thread since it's been so long already.

-----------------------
Round 46 Results 
-----------------------
Czery - 19.99
Thunderbolt - 39.24
MacDragon - 39.99

---------------------------
 Round 47 Scrambles 
---------------------------

1. (4, 3) / (-1, -4) / (4, -2) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (6, 0) / (-4, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (4, 0) / (-4, -3) / 
2. (0, 5) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (-3, -3) / (6, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -3) / (0, -4) / (-2, 0) / (-2, -5) 
3. (1, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (4, -2) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (6, 0) / (3, -3) / (0, -1) / (4, 0) / (-3, -2) / (0, -5) 
4. (0, -1) / (3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-5, -5) / (0, -3) / (3, -3) / (0, -4) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / 
5. (-5, 0) / (0, 6) / (-3, 0) / (2, -4) / (-3, 0) / (1, -5) / (2, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -3) / (-4, 0) / (-2, -2) / (-1, 0) / (6, -2) 
6. (1, 6) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (-2, -5) / (2, -4) / (-2, 0) / (-3, -3) / (3, 0) / (4, -4) / (0, -2) / (0, -2) 
7. (1, -3) / (5, -4) / (0, -3) / (4, -5) / (-1, -4) / (-3, -5) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (4, 0) / (4, -1) / (-5, 0) / (-2, 0) / 
8. (0, -4) / (-5, 4) / (-3, -3) / (-1, -4) / (-2, -5) / (6, -1) / (-3, 0) / (5, 0) / (6, -5) / (0, -5) / (-2, 0) 
9. (0, 5) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-5, -5) / (-3, 0) / (2, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -4) / (6, 0) / (-2, 0) / (3, -4) / (4, -1) 
10. (-5, 0) / (2, 5) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -5) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-5, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, -1) / (0, -5) / (-4, 0) 
11. (4, 0) / (0, 6) / (3, 0) / (6, 0) / (-1, -1) / (-2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -2) / (2, -3) / (2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) 
12. (0, -4) / (0, 3) / (-5, -2) / (5, -4) / (0, -3) / (-2, -2) / (0, -1) / (-3, -3) / (-3, -4) / (0, -4) / (2, 0) / (6, 0) /


----------



## Outsmash (Oct 29, 2012)

Round 47:

(36.06), 54.84, 52.27, 37.95, 44.52, 36.67, 52.22, 44.04, 36.70, 46.31, 51.73, (58.00) = *45.73*


----------



## MacDragon (Nov 2, 2012)

session avg: 36.99 (σ = 7.37)


----------



## Czery (Nov 4, 2012)

Round 47

Average: 23.84 (σ = 3.45)
Details: (18.68), 26.83, (32.92), 20.30, 22.72, 21.46, 28.02, 25.31, 26.07, 19.30, 28.25, 20.13

Some easy scrambles in there.


----------



## Czery (Nov 5, 2012)

*Now Weekly! (maybe)*

Perhaps I should update this weekly if there's enough interest
We might even add sub x categories and establish rules like the first 20 rounds or so.

-----------------------
Round 47 Results 
-----------------------
Czery - 23.84
MacDragon - 36.99
Outsmash - 47.73

---------------------------
Round 48 Scrambles 
---------------------------


1.	(0, 5) / (-3, -3) / (1, -2) / (2, -4) / (-2, -3) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (0, -2) / (3, 0) / (0, -2) / (-1, -2) / (-4, 0)	
2.	(4, 0) / (5, 5) / (4, -2) / (5, -4) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-3, -3) / (3, -4) / (6, -2) / (-2, 0) / (4, 0)	
3.	(0, -1) / (-2, -2) / (-4, -1) / (6, -3) / (-3, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (1, 0) / (2, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, -2) / (-1, 0)	
4.	(3, -4) / (1, -5) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (-5, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (5, 0) / (0, -3) /	
5.	(0, -1) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (0, -2) / (5, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-2, -1) / (2, 0) / (-1, -3) / (3, 0)	
6.	(-3, -1) / (-5, -2) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (0, -5) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-4, -5) / (2, 0) / (2, 0) /	
7.	(0, 2) / (-2, -2) / (5, -1) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (4, -5) / (-1, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, -3) / (5, 0) / (4, 0) / (-2, -1)	
8.	(-2, 0) / (2, -1) / (-3, 0) / (3, -3) / (4, -2) / (-1, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -1) / (0, -5) / (5, -4) / (3, -2) / (-2, 0)	
9.	(-5, 6) / (-3, 0) / (2, -1) / (-5, -5) / (-1, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, 0) / (2, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, -1) / (-2, 0) / (2, -3) / (6, 0) /	
10.	(-5, 0) / (-1, 2) / (0, -3) / (-3, -3) / (3, 0) / (6, -2) / (0, -3) / (4, -3) / (0, -4) / (-4, -3) / (0, -2)	
11.	(0, 5) / (-2, 1) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (4, -4) / (0, -1) / (3, -4) / (6, -1) /	
12.	(0, -4) / (-5, -5) / (-4, -4) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, -2) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (3, -4) / (0, -2) / (0, -4) / (4, -4)

Scramble 5 took 2 minutes to generate. Not sure if it's special or anything.


----------



## Czery (Nov 8, 2012)

Sub 20
============

Sub20s: 0
Avg: 29.72 (σ = 8.37)
Details:
34.53, 22.43, 41.34, 38.17, 30.41, (43.92), 21.53, 22.32, 24.14, 21.42, (20.08), 40.91

Back to square 1...


----------



## Outsmash (Nov 8, 2012)

R48:

38.37, 43.17, 41.34, (38.27), 46.80, 42.58, 40.87, 43.03, (49.16), 45.90, 41.38, 47.73 = *43.12*


----------



## MacDragon (Nov 9, 2012)

Statistics for 11-09-2012 20:40:16

Average: 37.71
Standard Deviation: 6.91
Best Time: 27.73
Worst Time: 59.69
Individual Times:
1.	41.78	(0,5) / (-3,-3) / (1,-2) / (2,-4) / (-2,-3) / (0,-3) / (-1,0) / (0,-2) / (3,0) / (0,-2) / (-1,-2) / (-4,0) /
2.	55.17	(4,0) / (5,5) / (4,-2) / (5,-4) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,0) / (-3,-3) / (3,-4) / (6,-2) / (-2,0) / (4,0) /
3.	39.97	(0,-1) / (-2,-2) / (-4,-1) / (6,-3) / (-3,0) / (4,0) / (0,-3) / (-1,0) / (1,0) / (2,0) / (-1,0) / (0,-2) / (-1,0) /
4.	28.73	(3,-4) / (1,-5) / (0,-3) / (-1,-4) / (0,-3) / (-5,0) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (5,0) / (0,-3) /
5.	37.86	(0,-1) / (-5,1) / (-1,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (0,-2) / (5,0) / (3,0) / (-4,0) / (-2,-1) / (2,0) / (-1,-3) / (3,0) /
6.	29.28	(-3,-1) / (-5,-2) / (2,-1) / (1,-2) / (-1,-4) / (0,-5) / (-3,0) / (0,-1) / (-4,-5) / (2,0) / (2,0) /
7.	(59.69)	(0,2) / (-2,-2) / (5,-1) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (4,-5) / (-1,0) / (3,0) / (-5,-3) / (5,0) / (4,0) / (-2,-1) /
8.	(27.73)	(-2,0) / (2,-1) / (-3,0) / (3,-3) / (4,-2) / (-1,-3) / (-3,0) / (-3,-1) / (0,-5) / (5,-4) / (3,-2) / (-2,0) /
9.	32.64	(-5,6) / (-3,0) / (2,-1) / (-5,-5) / (-1,0) / (3,0) / (-5,0) / (2,0) / (4,0) / (0,-1) / (-2,0) / (2,-3) / (6,0) /
10.	32.22	(-5,0) / (-1,2) / (0,-3) / (-3,-3) / (3,0) / (6,-2) / (0,-3) / (4,-3) / (0,-4) / (-4,-3) / (0,-2) /
11.	35.75	(0,5) / (-2,1) / (-3,-3) / (-3,0) / (2,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (4,-4) / (0,-1) / (3,-4) / (6,-1) /
12.	43.66	(0,-4) / (-5,-5) / (-4,-4) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (3,-2) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (3,-4) / (0,-2) / (0,-4) / (4,-4) /


----------



## brandbest1 (Nov 11, 2012)

Round 48 Average: 21.91

1.27.58
2. 19.06
3. 22.46
4. 19.15
5. 17.11
6. 30.46
7. 19.38
8. 25.97
9. (16.45)
10. 21.19
11. 16.75
12. (38.26)


----------



## Czery (Nov 12, 2012)

-----------------------
Round 48 Results 
-----------------------
brandbest1 - 21.91
Czery - 29.72
MacDragon - 37.71
Outsmash - 43.12

---------------------------
Round 49 Scrambles 
---------------------------

1.	(-2, 0) / (0, 6) / (2, -4) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (4, -2) / (2, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -4) / (1, 0) / (4, 0) / (3, -2) / (0, -4) / (2, 0)	
2.	(-5, 0) / (3, -3) / (2, -1) / (-2, -2) / (3, 0) / (3, -4) / (-3, -3) / (-5, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, -2) / (0, -2) / (0, -1) / (-4, 0)	
3.	(4, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, -1) / (-3, 0) / (4, -2) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-3, -3) / (-1, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, -2) / (4, -2) / (-4, 0)	
4.	(-5, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (1, -5) / (2, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, -4) / (0, -4) / (-4, 0) / (6, -2)	
5.	(0, -1) / (1, 4) / (-1, -4) / (-2, -5) / (3, 0) / (-4, -3) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (6, -5) / (0, -4) / (3, -2) /	
6.	(0, -4) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (1, -2) / (2, -3) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (0, -4) / (-2, -2) / (6, -4) / (5, 0) / (4, 0)	
7.	(-2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (5, -4) / (-5, -5) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (-1, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (6, 0) / (-2, 0) / (4, 0) / (-1, 0) /	
8.	(3, -1) / (1, -5) / (6, -3) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (0, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -2) / (-2, -1) / (6, -2) / (-2, 0)	
9.	(0, -1) / (-5, 4) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (3, -3) / (-1, -3) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (6, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) /	
10.	(-5, -3) / (-4, -4) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (6, 0) / (0, -2) / (3, 0) / (-5, 0) / (-4, -1) / (0, -5) / (-4, 0) / (5, 0) / (-4, 0)	
11.	(-5, 6) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (6, 0) / (-5, -5) / (0, -4) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (2, -5) / (-4, 0) / (0, -4) / (4, 0)	
12.	(3, -1) / (6, 0) / (-5, -5) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (4, 0) / (0, -1) / (4, 0) / (2, -2) / (0, -2)

Yay! More people.


----------



## Czery (Nov 12, 2012)

Round 49

Sub20: 6
Avg: 24.25 (σ = 9.34)
Details:
(13.96), 22.49, 16.04, *25.46*[pop], 19.68, *42.27+*[pop], 18.64, 17.37, (*52.75*)[pop], 19.88, 20.45, *40.20*[pop]

Could have easily sub 20 average if it wasn't for pops. Awesome single though.


----------



## MacDragon (Nov 16, 2012)

Statistics for 11-16-2012 10:54:34

Average: 32.66
Standard Deviation: 3.13
Best Time: 27.70
Worst Time: 39.22
Individual Times:
1.	34.27	(-2,0) / (0,6) / (2,-4) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (4,-2) / (2,0) / (3,0) / (0,-4) / (1,0) / (4,0) / (3,-2) / (0,-4) / (2,0) /
2.	36.09	(-5,0) / (3,-3) / (2,-1) / (-2,-2) / (3,0) / (3,-4) / (-3,-3) / (-5,0) / (0,-2) / (0,-2) / (0,-2) / (0,-1) / (-4,0) /
3.	28.17	(4,0) / (3,0) / (-1,-1) / (-3,0) / (4,-2) / (-3,0) / (0,-1) / (-3,-3) / (-1,0) / (4,0) / (0,-2) / (4,-2) / (-4,0) /
4.	(27.70)	(-5,0) / (3,0) / (2,-1) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (1,-5) / (2,0) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,0) / (0,-4) / (0,-4) / (-4,0) / (6,-2) /
5.	30.47	(0,-1) / (1,4) / (-1,-4) / (-2,-5) / (3,0) / (-4,-3) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (-1,0) / (6,-5) / (0,-4) / (3,-2) /
6.	32.02	(0,-4) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (1,-2) / (2,-3) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (0,-4) / (-2,-2) / (6,-4) / (5,0) / (4,0) /
7.	35.70	(-2,0) / (-3,0) / (5,-4) / (-5,-5) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (-1,-3) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (6,0) / (-2,0) / (4,0) / (-1,0) /
8.	29.19	(3,-1) / (1,-5) / (6,-3) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (0,-4) / (-3,0) / (-3,-2) / (-2,-1) / (6,-2) / (-2,0) /
9.	35.05	(0,-1) / (-5,4) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (3,-3) / (-1,-3) / (0,-3) / (-2,-1) / (6,0) / (-2,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,0) /
10.	(39.22)	(-5,-3) / (-4,-4) / (1,-2) / (2,-1) / (6,0) / (0,-2) / (3,0) / (-5,0) / (-4,-1) / (0,-5) / (-4,0) / (5,0) / (-4,0) /
11.	27.77	(-5,6) / (0,-3) / (-4,-1) / (6,0) / (-5,-5) / (0,-4) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (-4,0) / (2,-5) / (-4,0) / (0,-4) / (4,0) /
12.	37.83	(3,-1) / (6,0) / (-5,-5) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (-1,0) / (0,-3) / (4,0) / (0,-1) / (4,0) / (2,-2) / (0,-2) /


----------



## MacDragon (Dec 16, 2012)

-----------------------
Round 49 Results 
-----------------------
Czery - 24.25
MacDragon - 32.66


---------------------------
Round 50 Scrambles 
---------------------------

1.	(-5,3) / (-3,3) / (0,-4) / (-3,-3) / (-3,6) / (4,6) / (6,2) / (-4,0) / (2,4) / (2,2) / (-2,6) / (0,-4) / (-2,1) / (0,4) / (-2,6)
2.	(1,6) / (-1,2) / (3,6) / (6,6) / (3,-5) / (6,0) / (6,6) / (-3,-3) / (3,6) / (-3,0) / (3,6) / (-5,-3) / (6,-2) / (6,2) /
3.	(1,-3) / (-1,-1) / (-3,1) / (3,6) / (0,3) / (3,6) / (6,-3) / (3,-3) / (-1,0) / (-5,1) / (-3,3) / (2,5) / (-5,-3) / (3,0) / (6,0)
4.	(6,-1) / (6,-2) / (6,0) / (6,6) / (0,6) / (6,-3) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (-1,0) / (-3,2) / (-2,6) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (-4,-4) / (0,-5)
5.	(-2,0) / (5,3) / (3,6) / (6,-3) / (5,0) / (-5,0) / (6,-5) / (3,-4) / (-3,-2) / (-2,2) / (3,0) / (-4,-2) / (6,6) / (5,-2) / (0,4) /
6.	(3,-3) / (6,-3) / (2,3) / (-3,6) / (4,6) / (2,-3) / (3,2) / (6,0) / (-4,1) / (1,6) / (6,2) / (3,0) / (3,4) / (-4,-3) /
7.	(-2,-4) / (-3,-3) / (6,6) / (-3,6) / (3,3) / (-3,3) / (-3,-3) / (-3,-3) / (6,0) / (-3,3) / (0,-3) / (-3,-3) / (-3,0) / (2,-5) / (0,-2)
8.	(1,0) / (3,-1) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (-1,0) / (2,6) / (6,6) / (6,6) / (1,6) / (0,4) / (-1,2) / (0,2) / (2,0) / (-2,-1) / (6,6) / (-5,-2)
9. (6,2) / (-5,-5) / (-1,6) / (3,0) / (1,-3) / (-1,5) / (0,-3) / (6,4) / (0,3) / (3,-3) / (3,6) / (4,4) / (4,-1) / (1,6) / (1,0)
10.	/ (6,-3) / (-3,3) / (3,-4) / (2,-2) / (5,6) / (6,6) / (-4,1) / (0,4) / (0,-1) / (-2,3) / (4,-3) / (0,6) / (3,0) / (2,-5) / (0,6)
11.	(-5,2) / (6,3) / (6,-1) / (-2,-2) / (-1,0) / (6,4) / (-4,0) / (0,6) / (-3,1) / (-4,5) / (0,-2) / (2,-2) / (0,-2) / (-5,2) / (1,0) / (3,0)
12.	(1,3) / (0,5) / (-3,6) / (3,-4) / (4,-5) / (-3,0) / (5,2) / (6,-2) / (6,6) / (-3,-5) / (2,0) / (-3,3) / (4,-1) / (0,6) / (3,-2)


----------



## Czery (Dec 17, 2012)

I FORGOT ABOUT THIS RACE. very sorry. :O

Round 49!

Session average: 22.36
1. 18.86 
2. 19.82 
3. (30.13) 
4. 30.11 
5. 25.63 
6. 20.91 
7. (10.76) <-- TOO LUCKY. I've gotten lucky scrambles like these before. Not counting as my pb. 
8. 19.30 
9. 21.55 
10. 26.31 
11. 22.96 
12. 18.14 

MacDragon: Did you use half metric? The scrambles were easier than usual.


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 17, 2012)

Round 50

Average: 16.37

1. 15.69
2. 17.64
3. 12.82 lol counting 12
4. 18.78
5. 16.36
6. 18.42
7. (8.58) LOOOOOOOLLLLLLL
8. 16.06
9. 13.81
10. (22.89)
11. 19.03
12. 15.09

LOOOOOOLLLLLL ALL THE SCRAMBLES, not counting this average.


----------



## Outsmash (Dec 18, 2012)

R49:
38.51, 32.63, 24.96, (40.38), 26.39, 28.45, 33.92, 33.90, 27.71, 32.67, 33.79, (23.12) = *31.29*


----------



## MacDragon (Dec 19, 2012)

Haven't solved these myself yet, so I don't know how easy they are... but to be honest I just took 12 scrambles from qqtimer


----------



## Czery (Dec 25, 2012)

-----------------------
Round 50 Results 
-----------------------
Brandbest1 -16.37
Czery - 22.36
Outsmash - 31.29
MacDragon - ??


---------------------------
Round 51 Scrambles 
---------------------------

1.	(-2, 0) / (-1, -1) / (6, 0) / (-2, -2) / (-1, -4) / (0, -5) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-5, 0) / (4, 0) / (2, 0)	
2.	(0, -4) / (0, -3) / (6, 0) / (-2, -2) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (2, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, -4) / (-2, 0) / (0, -4) / (-4, -5) / (-4, 0) /	
3.	(4, 6) / (0, -3) / (5, -4) / (-2, -2) / (3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (1, 0) /	
4.	(0, -1) / (-5, 4) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-4, -4) / (-3, -3) / (1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, -2)	
5.	(0, 5) / (-5, 4) / (-4, -1) / (-2, -5) / (0, -3) / (2, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, -4) / (0, -2) / (2, -2) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (4, 0)	
6.	(0, 5) / (6, 0) / (4, -5) / (5, -4) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -3) / (0, -3) / (5, -2) / (-4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0) / (1, 0) /	
7.	(0, -1) / (-2, -5) / (3, 0) / (-4, -4) / (6, -3) / (-2, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -2) / (-4, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, -4) / (-3, 0)	
8.	(4, 0) / (-3, 3) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (6, -2) / (0, -3) / (3, -1) / (-3, 0) / (1, -4) / (2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, -4)	
9.	(0, -4) / (3, -3) / (-5, -5) / (-1, -4) / (1, -2) / (3, -1) / (-3, 0) / (0, -2) / (-1, 0) / (2, -1) / (-4, -3) / (6, 0)	
10.	(0, -4) / (1, -2) / (2, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-5, -5) / (2, 0) / (6, -3) / (-4, -3) / (-4, 0) / (1, -2) / (-2, -1) / (0, -2)	
11.	(4, 3) / (3, -3) / (-4, -1) / (3, 0) / (3, -2) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (4, -4) / (0, -4) / (4, 0) / (1, 0)	
12.	(-3, -1) / (4, -5) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -2) / (-3, -3) / (0, -3) / (4, -2) / (-4, -1) /


----------



## Outsmash (Dec 26, 2012)

R51:

26.44, 32.13, (20.28), 26.57, 35.07, 38.48, 22.35, 27.90, 32.04, (38.76), 29.78, 20.97 = *29.17*

Sub-30!


----------



## Czery (Dec 26, 2012)

17.98, 21.87, 22.90, 34.67, 26.27, 31.37, 31.23, 29.01, 21.73, (43.37), 26.53, (16.88)
AVG 26.36 (σ = 5.26)

Alg amnesia >.>"


----------



## MacDragon (Dec 28, 2012)

Couldn't post yesterday, but it was 33.xx
Well... since I'm not sure of the xx, let's go with 33.99


----------



## Czery (Jan 1, 2013)

HAPPY NEW YEAR PEOPLE 

-----------------------
Round 51 Results 
-----------------------

*Sub 20:*
Czery - 26.36

*Sub 30:*
Outsmash - *29.71 - *horray!
MacDragon - 33.xx


---------------------------
Round 52 Scrambles 
---------------------------

1. (0, 5) / (6, 3) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, -2) / (3, -4) / (0, -3) / (0, -2) / (-1, 0) / (-5, 0) / (-2, -4) / (-4, -3) 
2. (-2, 0) / (3, 3) / (3, 0) / (6, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (0, -2) / (6, -3) / (2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 0) / (2, 0) / (4, 0) / (3, 0) 
3. (-2, -3) / (-1, -1) / (3, 0) / (1, -5) / (2, -4) / (1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (4, -3) / (-2, -5) 
4. (0, 5) / (4, -5) / (5, -1) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (-3, 0) / (4, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, -4) / (-3, -4) / (2, 0) / (1, 0) / 
5. (-5, 0) / (-4, 5) / (0, -3) / (4, -2) / (5, -4) / (6, 0) / (0, -5) / (3, 0) / (0, -4) / (-5, 0) / (0, -2) / (-4, -5) / (2, 0) 
6. (4, -3) / (5, -4) / (3, 0) / (4, -2) / (-4, -1) / (0, -2) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (-3, -2) / (4, -3) / (4, -1) 
7. (0, 5) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (4, -5) / (0, -3) / (3, -4) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-2, -4) / (6, 0) 
8. (0, -4) / (0, 3) / (4, -2) / (0, -3) / (6, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (-3, -3) / (-5, 0) / (-2, -2) / (-4, -1) / (0, -4) / 
9. (0, 2) / (-3, 0) / (-5, -5) / (0, -3) / (-4, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-3, -1) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / 
10. (0, 5) / (-2, -2) / (3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (5, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (3, -4) / (2, 0) / (1, 0) / (-4, -4) / (-4, 0) 
11. (3, 2) / (1, -5) / (0, -3) / (6, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-5, 0) / (5, -2) / (-2, -3) / (-3, 0) 
12. (0, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-5, -2) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 0) / (-3, -3) / (5, -4) / (-4, 0) / (4, -4) / (4, 0)


----------



## MacDragon (Jan 3, 2013)

Average: 32.60

Just out of curiosity, I re-did my 10th scramble (53.78 POP) and got 30.91, which would have brought my average down to 30.69

Still, happy it's getting (very slowly) better 



Spoiler



Statistics for 01-03-2013 18:39:16

Average: 32.60
Standard Deviation: 7.57
Best Time: 22.28
Worst Time: 1:10.72
Individual Times:
1.	31.12	(0,5) / (6,3) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (-5,-2) / (3,-4) / (0,-3) / (0,-2) / (-1,0) / (-5,0) / (-2,-4) / (-4,-3) /
2.	28.75	(-2,0) / (3,3) / (3,0) / (6,0) / (-4,-1) / (-3,0) / (0,-2) / (6,-3) / (2,0) / (-2,0) / (-4,0) / (2,0) / (4,0) / (3,0) /
3.	32.64	(-2,-3) / (-1,-1) / (3,0) / (1,-5) / (2,-4) / (1,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-2) / (0,-3) / (-1,0) / (4,-3) / (-2,-5) /
4.	33.12	(0,5) / (4,-5) / (5,-1) / (-3,-3) / (0,-5) / (-3,0) / (4,0) / (3,0) / (-4,0) / (0,-4) / (-3,-4) / (2,0) / (1,0) /
5.	22.34	(-5,0) / (-4,5) / (0,-3) / (4,-2) / (5,-4) / (6,0) / (0,-5) / (3,0) / (0,-4) / (-5,0) / (0,-2) / (-4,-5) / (2,0) /
6.	31.56	(4,-3) / (5,-4) / (3,0) / (4,-2) / (-4,-1) / (0,-2) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (-3,-2) / (4,-3) / (4,-1) /
7.	28.20	(0,5) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (4,-5) / (0,-3) / (3,-4) / (-3,-3) / (-3,0) / (4,0) / (-2,0) / (-2,-4) / (6,0) /
8.	39.19	(0,-4) / (0,3) / (4,-2) / (0,-3) / (6,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,-1) / (-3,-3) / (-5,0) / (-2,-2) / (-4,-1) / (0,-4) /
9.	(1:10.72)	(0,2) / (-3,0) / (-5,-5) / (0,-3) / (-4,0) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (-2,0) / (2,0) / (-2,0) / (-2,0) / (-3,-1) / (-3,0) / (3,0) /
10.	53.78	(0,5) / (-2,-2) / (3,-3) / (-3,0) / (5,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (3,-4) / (2,0) / (1,0) / (-4,-4) / (-4,0) /
11.	(22.28)	(3,2) / (1,-5) / (0,-3) / (6,0) / (-1,-4) / (-5,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (-5,0) / (5,-2) / (-2,-3) / (-3,0) /
12.	25.33	(0,-1) / (-3,0) / (-3,-3) / (-3,0) / (-5,-2) / (-4,-1) / (-2,0) / (-3,-3) / (5,-4) / (-4,0) / (4,-4) / (4,0) /


----------



## Czery (Jan 15, 2013)

-----------------------
Round 52 Results 
-----------------------

*Sub 20:*
crickets...

*Sub 30:*
MacDragon: 32.60


---------------------------
Round 53 Scrambles 
---------------------------
1. (-2, 0) / (2, -4) / (-5, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-3, -3) / (-1, -2) / (2, -4) / (-2, -2) 
2. (0, -4) / (4, 4) / (3, 0) / (5, -4) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -4) / (0, -2) / (0, -2) / (4, 0) / 
3. (-2, 0) / (0, -3) / (6, -3) / (5, -1) / (-3, -3) / (-3, -5) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (1, 0) / (6, -4) / (2, -3) / (-5, 0) / 
4. (3, -1) / (4, -2) / (6, -3) / (5, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (0, -2) / (3, -4) / (0, -4) / (4, -4) / (4, 0) 
5. (3, 2) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-5, -5) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (0, -2) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (-4, 0) / (0, -4) / (6, 0) / (-2, 0) / 
6. (0, 2) / (0, 3) / (6, 0) / (-5, -5) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, -5) / (3, -2) / (3, 0) / (4, -2) 
7. (4, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -4) / (-2, -5) / (-1, -4) / (6, -5) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, -1) / (4, 0) / (-1, 0) / (2, 0) / (2, 0) 
8. (0, -1) / (1, 4) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (-3, -3) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, -2) / (-4, -3) 
9. (0, 5) / (-5, -5) / (6, 0) / (-1, -1) / (0, -3) / (0, -5) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (0, -4) / (4, -4) / (-4, 0) / (2, -2) 
10. (-3, -1) / (3, 0) / (1, -5) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -4) / (-5, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -5) / (2, 0) / (0, -2) / (1, -4) / (6, 0) / 
11. (4, 0) / (3, 3) / (2, -4) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (-5, -5) / (0, -4) / (0, -3) / (5, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, -4) / (2, 0) / (-2, 0) 
12. (0, -4) / (3, 0) / (6, -3) / (1, -2) / (5, -4) / (3, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -1) / (1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, -3) /


To MacDragon, I present you to you the Persistent Competitor Award! 
horrah.


----------



## Outsmash (Jan 15, 2013)

*Round 53:
*
28.60, 29.78, 24.73, (33.96), 25.06, 29.76, (23.32), 25.24, 23.49, 33.23, 24.45, 28.66 = *27.30*

Out of boredom:

Round 52: 22.78, 23.76, 23.82, (21.51), 26.48, (28.25), 23.54, 24.86, 28.09, 22.30, 22.61, 24.02 = 24.23 (Sub-25 )


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 17, 2013)

Am I allowed to join?, I average just under 2 minutes.

I learnt how to solve the Square 1 yesterday and I wish to get fast at it.


----------



## Czery (Jan 17, 2013)

god of rubic 2 said:


> Am I allowed to join?



Anyone can join at any time


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 18, 2013)

Round 53

Average: 1:28.60

Times: 1:30.58, 2:15.30, 1:09.92, 1:25.07, 1:13.08, (4:38.71), 1:50.36, 1:20.76, (59.26), 1:35.52, 1:17.36, 1:08.09

On the 4 min solve I started again twice cause I screwed up parity and the solve after that had a pop.

Good average though


----------



## MacDragon (Jan 18, 2013)

Sure! The more the better!

I'll probably do this round early next week.
This weekend I have a competion 
No sq-1, however =/ will try to do my 1º official BLD


----------



## Czery (Jan 19, 2013)

Meh. R 52

Session average: 25.941. 25.26 
2. 29.88 
3. 34.70 
4. 24.89 
5. 24.13 
6. (38.94) 
7. 24.61 
8. 30.38 
9. 21.66 
10. 24.78 
11. 19.14 
12. (16.27)


----------



## brandbest1 (Jan 20, 2013)

I'M BACK

Round 53: RACE TO SUB-NAR

Average: 17.45
1. 16.72
2. 21.16
3. 19.23
4. (23.61)
5. 16.32
6. (14.75)
7. 15.23
8. 15.56
9. 18.45
10. 16.57
11. 18.77
12. 16.52


----------



## MacDragon (Jan 20, 2013)

Statistics for 01-20-2013 21:44:54

Average: 32.52



Spoiler



Standard Deviation: 3.08
Best Time: 24.11
Worst Time: 41.38
Individual Times:
1.	33.42	(-2,0) / (2,-4) / (-5,-2) / (-3,0) / (-3,-3) / (-3,0) / (0,-1) / (-3,-3) / (-1,-2) / (2,-4) / (-2,-2) /
2.	29.92	(0,-4) / (4,4) / (3,0) / (5,-4) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,0) / (0,-3) / (-1,0) / (-3,-4) / (0,-2) / (0,-2) / (4,0) /
3.	37.38	(-2,0) / (0,-3) / (6,-3) / (5,-1) / (-3,-3) / (-3,-5) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (1,0) / (6,-4) / (2,-3) / (-5,0) /
4.	28.95	(3,-1) / (4,-2) / (6,-3) / (5,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (0,-4) / (0,-2) / (3,-4) / (0,-4) / (4,-4) / (4,0) /
5.	(24.11)	(3,2) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (-5,-5) / (0,-3) / (-1,-4) / (0,-2) / (-3,-3) / (0,-1) / (-4,0) / (0,-4) / (6,0) / (-2,0) /
6.	28.66	(0,2) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (-5,-5) / (-1,-4) / (-2,0) / (3,0) / (-4,-5) / (3,-2) / (3,0) / (4,-2) /
7.	27.98	(4,-3) / (-3,0) / (-4,-4) / (-2,-5) / (-1,-4) / (6,-5) / (-3,0) / (-2,0) / (0,-1) / (4,0) / (-1,0) / (2,0) / (2,0) /
8.	36.59	(0,-1) / (1,4) / (2,-1) / (0,-3) / (-3,-3) / (0,-3) / (-2,0) / (3,0) / (-4,0) / (-3,0) / (-4,0) / (0,-2) / (-4,-3) /
9.	32.83	(0,5) / (-5,-5) / (6,0) / (-1,-1) / (0,-3) / (0,-5) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (0,-4) / (4,-4) / (-4,0) / (2,-2) /
10.	(41.38)	(-3,-1) / (3,0) / (1,-5) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (-4,-4) / (-5,0) / (3,0) / (0,-5) / (2,0) / (0,-2) / (1,-4) / (6,0) /
11.	32.78	(4,0) / (3,3) / (2,-4) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (-5,-5) / (0,-4) / (0,-3) / (5,0) / (4,0) / (0,-4) / (2,0) / (-2,0) /
12.	36.72	(0,-4) / (3,0) / (6,-3) / (1,-2) / (5,-4) / (3,-2) / (-3,0) / (-3,-1) / (1,0) / (-2,0) / (0,-3) /


----------



## Czery (Jan 21, 2013)

brandbest1 said:


> I'M BACK
> 
> RACE TO SUB-NAR



LOOK OUT! IT'S BRANDON WITH HIS SQ1!
lol

Welcome back.


----------



## Czery (Jan 22, 2013)

-----------------------
Round 53 Results 
-----------------------

*Sub 13.35:
*brandbest1 - 17.45

*Sub 20:*
Outsmash - 24.23
Czery - 25.26

*Sub 30:*
MacDragon: 32.52
god of rubic 2 : 1:28.60


---------------------------
Round 54 Scrambles 
---------------------------
1.	(0, 5) / (3, 0) / (-2, -5) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, -1) / (1, -3) / (3, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -2) / (2, -1) / (0, -2) / (0, -4)	
2.	(0, -1) / (-2, 1) / (6, -3) / (2, -4) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (4, -4) / (-4, 0) / (6, -5) / (-1, 0)	
3.	(-5, 0) / (2, -4) / (-5, -5) / (6, -3) / (5, -3) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -5) / (4, -4) / (0, -3) / (0, -3)	
4.	(4, 0) / (-1, 2) / (-2, -2) / (-1, -4) / (1, -2) / (-1, -3) / (-3, -3) / (3, 0) / (1, -1) / (4, 0) / (-2, -2) /	
5.	(-3, 5) / (-5, -2) / (3, -3) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (2, -3) / (-2, 0) / (2, -2) / (-2, 0) / (6, -5) / (4, 0) /	
6.	(0, -4) / (-2, -5) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (3, -5) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (5, -5) / (-2, 0) / (1, 0) / (4, -1) / (1, 0) / (3, 0)	
7.	(0, 2) / (3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -2) / (6, -3) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (6, -3) / (2, 0) / (2, -5) / (2, -1)	
8.	(4, 0) / (2, 5) / (-2, -2) / (5, -1) / (4, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -2) / (-1, 0) / (1, -2) / (0, -2) / (0, -5) / (0, -4) / (-3, -1)	
9.	(1, 0) / (2, 2) / (6, -3) / (-2, -2) / (-4, -1) / (4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (1, 0) / (0, -2) / (-4, -1) /	
10.	(-5, 0) / (3, 3) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (2, -4) / (0, -3) / (-5, 0) / (-3, -3) / (3, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, -2) / (4, 0)	
11.	(0, -1) / (-2, -5) / (3, -3) / (3, 0) / (5, -4) / (0, -3) / (4, 0) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -2) / (-1, -3) / (-4, 0) / (-5, 0) /	
12.	(-3, 2) / (6, -3) / (4, -5) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, -4) / (2, -3) / (4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-1, 0)

Argh. midterms.


----------



## Czery (Jan 26, 2013)

Round 54

Session average: 25.44
1. (16.26) 
2. 31.49 
3. (36.24) 
4. 22.75 
5. 31.71 
6. 24.64 
7. 23.34 
8. 27.77 
9. 21.39 
10. 23.81 
11. 22.48 
12. 25.01 

Could've been better


----------



## MacDragon (Jan 29, 2013)

will probably do this tomorrow...

just so you guys know, did an 33.51 official WCA avg this weekend 

extremely constant.. almost scary lol
33.46
33.81
32.84
34.80
33.27


----------



## Czery (Jan 29, 2013)

MacDragon said:


> extremely constant.. almost scary lol
> 
> 33.27



Nice man! 
I can never do consistently in square 1. I get so nervous that i completely forget how to solve the square 1 halfway through and stutter for 15 seconds before I remember that one alg that I kinda sorta learned but never bothered to remember exactly.


----------



## blade740 (Jan 29, 2013)

brandbest1 said:


> Round 53: RACE TO SUB-NAR



Good Luck


----------



## MacDragon (Jan 30, 2013)

Average: 34.03



Spoiler



Statistics for 01-30-2013 19:28:12

Standard Deviation: 3.83
Best Time: 28.25
Worst Time: 44.33
Individual Times:
1.	31.31	(0,5) / (3,0) / (-2,-5) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (2,-1) / (1,-3) / (3,0) / (2,0) / (0,-2) / (2,-1) / (0,-2) / (0,-4) /
2.	33.23	(0,-1) / (-2,1) / (6,-3) / (2,-4) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,0) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (4,-4) / (-4,0) / (6,-5) / (-1,0) /
3.	(28.25)	(-5,0) / (2,-4) / (-5,-5) / (6,-3) / (5,-3) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (0,-5) / (4,-4) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) /
4.	35.06	(4,0) / (-1,2) / (-2,-2) / (-1,-4) / (1,-2) / (-1,-3) / (-3,-3) / (3,0) / (1,-1) / (4,0) / (-2,-2) /
5.	33.28	(-3,5) / (-5,-2) / (3,-3) / (-1,0) / (-3,-3) / (2,-3) / (-2,0) / (2,-2) / (-2,0) / (6,-5) / (4,0) /
6.	30.22	(0,-4) / (-2,-5) / (-1,-4) / (-3,0) / (3,-5) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (5,-5) / (-2,0) / (1,0) / (4,-1) / (1,0) / (3,0) /
7.	39.66	(0,2) / (3,0) / (-3,-3) / (-2,-2) / (6,-3) / (-4,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (6,-3) / (2,0) / (2,-5) / (2,-1) /
8.	43.27	(4,0) / (2,5) / (-2,-2) / (5,-1) / (4,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-2) / (-1,0) / (1,-2) / (0,-2) / (0,-5) / (0,-4) / (-3,-1) /
9.	29.22	(1,0) / (2,2) / (6,-3) / (-2,-2) / (-4,-1) / (4,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (1,0) / (0,-2) / (-4,-1) /
10.	30.61	(-5,0) / (3,3) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (2,-4) / (0,-3) / (-5,0) / (-3,-3) / (3,0) / (4,0) / (0,-2) / (4,0) /
11.	34.45	(0,-1) / (-2,-5) / (3,-3) / (3,0) / (5,-4) / (0,-3) / (4,0) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (0,-2) / (-1,-3) / (-4,0) / (-5,0) /
12.	(44.33)	(-3,2) / (6,-3) / (4,-5) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (-1,0) / (0,-3) / (-2,-1) / (0,-4) / (2,-3) / (4,0) / (-2,0) / (-1,0) /


----------



## Outsmash (Jan 31, 2013)

R54:
Ao12: 24.47 (Sub-25) 

25.38, 22.96, 24.50, (16.25), 26.90, (28.74), 24.83, 27.03, 24.36, 22.96, 25.77, 20.05

And round 53 for me was not 24.xx. It was 27.30. 
24.xx was for R52 for which I was late.


----------



## Czery (Feb 1, 2013)

-----------------------
Round 54 Results 
-----------------------

*Sub NAR:
*bb1 - not there yet 

*Sub 20:*
Outsmash - 24.47
Czery - 25.44

*Sub 30:*
MacDragon: 34.03


---------------------------
Round 55 Scrambles 
---------------------------
1. (4, 3) / (6, -3) / (-3, 0) / (5, -4) / (1, -2) / (2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (4, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-2, -4) / (5, 0) / 
2. (-2, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (5, -4) / (-3, 0) / (6, -5) / (6, -3) / (-4, -5) / (4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-4, 0) / (-5, 0) / (2, 0) 
3. (4, 0) / (2, 5) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -2) / (0, -3) / (4, 0) / (0, -1) / (4, 0) / (-1, -4) / (0, -2) / (-3, 0) / 
4. (-2, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, -4) / (6, 0) / (0, -3) / (-5, -5) / (-4, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -4) / (0, -4) / (4, 0) / (0, -4) / (4, 0) / 
5. (6, 5) / (4, -2) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (4, -2) / (2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (4, -3) / (4, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-4, 0) / 
6. (4, 0) / (5, -4) / (6, -3) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-5, -2) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (4, -3) / (4, -2) / (-2, -4) / (-3, 0) 
7. (-5, 3) / (5, -4) / (-5, -2) / (3, 0) / (3, -3) / (2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-4, -3) / (0, -2) / (4, 0) / (-2, -4) 
8. (-2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (5, -4) / (-3, 0) / (6, 0) / (-5, -5) / (0, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-4, -2) / (6, -4) / (0, -2) / (6, 0) 
9. (-5, -3) / (6, -3) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (0, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-2, -3) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) 
10. (-2, 0) / (5, -4) / (4, -5) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -2) / (-2, 0) / (3, -4) / (0, -2) / (3, 0) 
11. (-2, 0) / (6, 0) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (2, -4) / (-2, -5) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (6, -1) / (3, 0) / (-5, 0) / (0, -4) / (0, -1) / 
12. (0, -4) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (3, -3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-3, -3) / (3, 0) / (0, -4) / (0, -4) / (2, -5)


----------



## brandbest1 (Feb 1, 2013)

Sorry, I didn't do the last round. I'll do this round quickly.

Round 55:

number of times: 12/12
26.53, 20.78, 23.52, 31.49, 20.63, 19.73, 21.36, 32.98, 18.14, 18.26, 17.47, 19.34
best time: 17.47
worst time: 32.98

current avg5: 18.58 (σ = 0.66)
best avg5: 18.58 (σ = 0.66)

current avg12: 21.98 (σ = 4.19)
best avg12: 21.98 (σ = 4.19)

session avg: *21.98* (σ = 4.19)
session mean: 22.52

EWWWWWWWWWWW that average sucked.


----------



## Czery (Feb 2, 2013)

R55
Session average: 24.80
1. 19.37 
2. 25.36 
3. (52.54) 
4. (15.25) 
5. 23.04 
6. 23.33 
7. 44.08 
8. 18.50 
9. 30.75 
10. 21.70 
11. 20.03 
12. 21.82

So many poops.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Feb 2, 2013)

Going for sub-1: 
Results to be posted later.


----------



## Outsmash (Feb 5, 2013)

R55
26.44, 25.32, 22.16, 26.76, 28.69, 22.81, 22.73, (21.15), (29.32), 23.84, 25.81, 29.21 = *25.38*


----------



## Czery (Feb 5, 2013)

-----------------------
Round 55 Results 
-----------------------

*Sub NAR:
*bb1 - not there yet 

*Sub 20:*
Czery - 24.80
Outsmash - 25.38

*Sub 30:*


---------------------------
Round 56 Scrambles 
---------------------------
1.	(0, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -5) / (3, -3) / (-4, -1) / (4, -3) / (-3, -3) / (-5, -3) / (5, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -3) /	
2.	(0, -4) / (3, 0) / (-2, -5) / (6, -3) / (-1, -1) / (0, -5) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-2, 0) / (-4, -2) / (-3, 0) / (2, -3) /	
3.	(0, 5) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-5, -2) / (-4, 0) / (3, 0) / (6, 0) / (-2, -3) / (-4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-3, 0)	
4.	(4, 0) / (3, -3) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (2, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-5, -3) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (4, 0) / (2, 0) / (5, 0) / (-2, 0)	
5.	(-5, 0) / (0, 6) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (6, 0) / (-5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (5, -3) / (0, -4) / (2, 0) / (0, -2)	
6.	(0, 2) / (-5, -5) / (3, -3) / (-1, -4) / (3, -3) / (0, -5) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (-5, 0) / (-4, -4) / (-4, -3) /	
7.	(3, 5) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (6, -3) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -4) / (-5, 0) / (-3, -4) /	
8.	(0, -4) / (6, 3) / (0, -3) / (-2, -5) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -1) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-4, -2) / (3, -4) /	
9.	(0, 5) / (4, 1) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (3, -4) / (0, -4) / (4, 0) / (2, -1) /	
10.	(-3, 2) / (-3, 0) / (4, -5) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (0, -5) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (-4, -1) / (2, 0) / (6, -4)	
11.	(0, -1) / (-5, -5) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, -4) / (3, -3) / (4, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-1, -2) / (0, -4) / (6, -2)	
12.	(-3, -4) / (3, 0) / (4, -2) / (6, 0) / (-3, -1) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (4, 0) / (-3, -2) / (0, -4) / (-4, 0) / (-4, 0) /

I am considering increasing the number of scrambles per round to 36... any thoughts?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Feb 6, 2013)

Please don't increase to 36. I don't even have time for 12 sometimes.


----------



## brandbest1 (Feb 10, 2013)

Alright, feeling confident, let's do an average!

session avg: 17.54 (σ = 3.03)
session mean: 16.98
Round 56:
1. 16.66
2. 16.43
3. (11.35)
4. 19.75
5. 18.36
6. 16.84
7. 19.04
8. DNF(18.73) (off by an across parity, don't you hate that)
9. 12.62
10. 18.78
11. 23.20+
12. 13.73

Eh, I guess That's good.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Feb 10, 2013)

Going for sub-1:

1:14.42 (σ = 13.43)



Spoiler



55.48
1:15.36
1:15.34
1:32.78
1:09.50
50.30
1:34.24
1:25.32
1:19.16
1:31.40
54.88
1:04.98



Please don't increase to 12. This is the first chance I got.


----------



## Czery (Feb 11, 2013)

Session average: 25.60
1. 26.80 
2. 25.12 
3. (17.18) 
4. 30.81 
5. 17.76 
6. 22.49 
7. 20.96 
8. 32.56+ 
9. 22.21 
10. (47.13) 
11. 18.08 
12. 39.21 

Need more sub 20s


----------



## Czery (Feb 11, 2013)

-----------------------
Round 56 Results 
-----------------------

*Sub NAR:
*bb1 - not there yet 

*Sub 20:*
Czery - 25.60

*Sub 30:*
TheNextFeliks - 1:14:42 (sub 1 minute)

---------------------------
Round 57 Scrambles 
---------------------------
1.	(0, -1) / (3, 0) / (-2, -2) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, -3) / (5, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (-2, -4) / (2, -4) / (-3, -2) / (1, 0)	
2.	(4, 3) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (5, -1) / (1, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -5) / (-4, 0) / (-3, -4) / (4, 0) / (-4, 0) /	
3.	(3, 5) / (-5, -5) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (3, -4) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (-5, 0)	
4.	(1, -3) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-5, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, -3) / (1, 0) / (-4, 0) / (2, 0) / (-2, -3) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 0)	
5.	(-2, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, -1) / (3, 0) / (-5, -3) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, -4) / (-4, 0) / (4, 0)	
6.	(-2, -3) / (5, -4) / (-2, -5) / (2, -1) / (-5, -5) / (0, -4) / (0, -3) / (-1, -2) / (6, -2) / (-3, -2) / (3, 0) /	
7.	(0, 2) / (-2, -2) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (5, -4) / (1, -5) / (0, -1) / (-3, -3) / (-1, 0) / (4, -4) / (6, -2) / (2, -2)	
8.	(1, 3) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-5, -2) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (6, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, -5) / (4, 0) / (4, 0) / (3, 0)	
9.	(0, 5) / (-2, -2) / (-3, -3) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (0, -5) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (4, -5) / (2, 0) / (2, -3) / (-2, 0)	
10.	(3, -4) / (6, -3) / (1, -5) / (0, -3) / (6, 0) / (0, -4) / (3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-5, 0) / (2, -3) / (5, 0) / (0, -3)	
11.	(3, 2) / (-5, -5) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (3, -1) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (6, -3) / (5, 0) / (-5, 0) / (4, 0) / (-3, -2)	
12.	(0, -4) / (-3, 3) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (-2, -2) / (5, 0) / (3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (4, -1) / (4, 0) / (-3, -2)


----------



## brandbest1 (Feb 17, 2013)

Round 57

20.62, 13.97, 15.29, 13.28, 19.49, 16.60, 14.56, 15.74, 13.41, 15.80, 14.73, 15.52
number of times: 12/12
best time: 13.28
worst time: 20.62

current avg5: 15.33 (σ = 0.53)
best avg5: 15.01 (σ = 0.64)

current avg12: 15.51 (σ = 1.68)
best avg12: 15.51 (σ = 1.68)

session avg: *15.51* (σ = 1.68)
session mean: 15.75

ARRRGGGHHH!!! so close


----------



## Czery (Feb 18, 2013)

Session average: 20.45
1. 15.84 
2. 26.19 
3. 18.75 
4. 17.39 
5. (12.99) 
6. 24.11 
7. 20.50 
8. 29.93 
9. 14.77 
10. 20.45 
11. 16.56 
12. (36.08) 

zomg easy scrambles.


----------



## Czery (Feb 18, 2013)

-----------------------
Round 57 Results 
-----------------------

*Sub NAR:
*bb1 - not there yet 

*Sub 20:*
Czery - 20.45

*Sub 30:*


---------------------------
Round 58 Scrambles 
---------------------------
1.	(0, -1) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -5) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-1, -3) / (5, -4) / (-3, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -2) / (6, -2)	
2.	(-5, 0) / (0, -3) / (2, -4) / (6, 0) / (4, -5) / (-1, -3) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (-4, -2) / (2, -4) / (5, 0) / (0, -4) /	
3.	(1, 0) / (6, 3) / (5, -1) / (4, -5) / (0, -3) / (2, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (0, -2) / (-2, 0) / (-3, -4) / (-4, 0)	
4.	(0, 2) / (1, -5) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (5, -1) / (-5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (2, -3) / (0, -2) / (0, -5) / (-4, 0)	
5.	(0, -1) / (6, 0) / (-5, -5) / (-1, -4) / (3, 0) / (6, -3) / (-2, 0) / (0, -3) / (-3, -2) / (3, 0) / (2, 0) / (6, 0)	
6.	(-5, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, -1) / (0, -3) / (6, -3) / (1, -2) / (0, -1) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (6, -2) / (4, 0) / (0, -2)	
7.	(1, 0) / (-1, -1) / (3, 0) / (4, -5) / (2, -4) / (6, -5) / (0, -3) / (4, -1) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, -4) / (-4, 0)	
8.	(1, 6) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, -2) / (2, -4) / (0, -5) / (0, -3) / (4, -1) / (4, 0) / (0, -2) / (-4, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -3)	
9.	(-5, 0) / (5, 2) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -5) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (-4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0) / (-1, -4) / (6, 0)	
10.	(-2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (2, -4) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -2) / (6, -4) / (4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) /	
11.	(-5, 0) / (0, 3) / (2, -4) / (6, -3) / (-2, -2) / (6, -1) / (3, 0) / (2, 0) / (6, -2) / (0, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -4)	
12.	(1, 6) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, -5) / (3, 0) / (0, -4) / (0, -2) / (0, -2) / (-1, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, -2) / (6, 0) /


----------



## MacDragon (Feb 27, 2013)

Average: 00:37.40


----------



## Czery (Feb 27, 2013)

Session average: 22.97
1. 29.09 
2. (39.70) 
3. 24.22 
4. 20.88 
5. 18.27 
6. 18.53 
7. 31.18+ 
8. 20.73 
9. 22.57 
10. 20.37 
11. (15.50) 
12. 23.89


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Feb 27, 2013)

How long does this round last?


----------



## Czery (Feb 27, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> How long does this round last?



I usually make new rounds every monday, although sometimes, I get lazy (this week for instance)

I'll still update your times if your late by a week of two. 

I'll include this information in each round from now on.


----------



## Czery (Feb 27, 2013)

-----------------------
Round 58 Results 
-----------------------

*Sub NAR:
*bb1 - getting there (why you no show up >:O )

*Sub 20:*
Czery - 22.27 - Why you so slow?

*Sub 30:*
MacDragon - 37.40 - Welcome back!


Notice : New rounds everyday, except when that day does not fall on a monday. The new round will be moved to wednesday if the monday of that week falls on a day that is divisible by 7 but not by 14. How many new rounds are in a year?

---------------------------
Round 59 Scrambles
---------------------------
1. (4, 0) / (-4, 5) / (3, 0) / (-2, -2) / (-1, -4) / (4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (2, -5) / (0, -1) / (-4, -3) / (-5, 0) / (5, 0) 
2. (0, -4) / (3, 0) / (-2, -5) / (-3, -3) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (4, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (6, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (4, 0) 
3. (1, 0) / (-4, 5) / (6, -3) / (-2, -5) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, -3) / (-4, 0) / (4, -5) / (-4, -3) / 
4. (0, -1) / (0, 6) / (-2, -5) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (5, -3) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (-3, -4) / (4, -2) / (2, 0) 
5. (-3, -4) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (6, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (4, 0) / (3, -2) / (0, -1) / (-5, 0) 
6. (3, 2) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (5, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -2) / (-4, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, 0) / 
7. (-2, 6) / (3, -3) / (5, -4) / (4, -5) / (-4, -1) / (4, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-5, 0) / (-4, -4) / (2, 0) / (-2, 0) / 
8. (0, -4) / (-5, -2) / (-1, -1) / (6, -3) / (0, -3) / (6, -5) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-5, -4) / (0, -1) 
9. (-2, 6) / (2, -4) / (4, -5) / (0, -3) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -3) / (-3, -2) / (2, 0) / (3, -2) / (-5, -2) / 
10. (4, 0) / (5, 2) / (0, -3) / (-2, -2) / (5, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -4) / (-3, 0) / (0, -4) / (0, -5) / (0, -4) / (3, -2) / (6, 0) 
11. (-2, 0) / (6, -3) / (5, -4) / (4, -2) / (0, -3) / (6, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (3, -1) / (-3, 0) / (3, -4) / (0, -2) 
12. (-5, 0) / (3, 3) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (-3, -3) / (0, -3) / (1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (5, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (6, 0) /


----------



## Outsmash (Mar 5, 2013)

R59:

25.41, 27.21, 20.97, 21.16, 24.08, 20.47, (16.72), 20.62, 23.95, 26.43, (31.07), 26.13 = *23.64*


----------



## Czery (Mar 7, 2013)

Session average: 23.11
1. 28.06 
2. (16.94) 
3. 24.85 
4. (33.88) 
5. 17.63 
6. 27.13 
7. 20.20 
8. 26.54 
9. 19.37 
10. 24.25 
11. 19.44 
12. 23.58


----------



## Czery (Mar 7, 2013)

-----------------------
Round 59 Results 
-----------------------

*Sub NAR:
*bb1 - xx.xx

*Sub 20:*
Czery - 23.11
Outsmash - 23.64

*Sub 30:*

Notice : New rounds every monday. 

---------------------------
Round 60 Scrambles
---------------------------
​1. (-2, 0) / (2, -4) / (-5, -5) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (4, -3) / (-2, 0) / (-2, -3) / 
2. (6, -1) / (3, 0) / (-2, -5) / (2, -4) / (1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (4, -4) / (2, 0) / (-3, -4) / (-4, -4) / (2, 0) / 
3. (0, 5) / (0, 3) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (6, -5) / (0, -3) / (-2, -3) / (6, -2) / (-4, 0) / (0, -5) / 
4. (0, 2) / (-3, -3) / (3, 0) / (4, -2) / (3, -3) / (-4, -3) / (0, -3) / (4, -3) / (-4, 0) / (3, 0) /  
5. (-2, 0) / (6, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-5, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-1, 0) / (0, -4) / (0, -2) / (2, -2) / (6, -4) 
6. (-5, -3) / (5, -4) / (-2, -2) / (-3, 0) / (2, -1) / (-3, -5) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (-2, 0) / (4, 0) / 
7. (1, 0) / (0, 6) / (3, 0) / (2, -1) / (4, -5) / (-3, 0) / (2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (4, -1) / (-4, 0) / (-2, -3) / (1, -4) / (1, 0) 
8. (-5, 6) / (-4, -1) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (4, -3) / (-3, -3) / (-1, -2) / (0, -2) / (-4, -4) / (2, -4) / 
9. (1, -3) / (2, -1) / (-5, -5) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, -4) / (4, 0) / (3, -4) / (-4, 0) / 
10. (4, -3) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (3, -5) / (0, -3) / (3, -1) / (-5, 0) / (6, -2) / (-2, -4) / 
11. (4, 0) / (-3, 3) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, -1) / (4, -5) / (0, -1) / (3, 0) / (-4, -3) / (4, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -2) / (4, 0) / 
12. (4, 0) / (5, -4) / (0, -3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (5, 0) / (4, -4) / (5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) /


----------



## Czery (Mar 9, 2013)

Session average: 25.28
1. 26.50 
2. 32.53 
3. 25.07 
4. (20.75) 
5. 21.39 
6. 21.97 
7. 33.63 
8. (DNF(0.10)) 
9. 21.13 
10. 24.09 
11. 25.39 
12. 21.13


----------



## Skullush (Mar 12, 2013)

*Round 60*
Goal: Sub-30
*Average of 12: 30.36*
29.47, 37.38, 20.40, 27.09, 24.51, 28.76, 31.09, 29.37, 41.31, 32.53, 38.27, 25.08


----------



## brandbest1 (Mar 12, 2013)

Aye, Corey, since u joined, I'm joining.

Round 2^2 * 3 * 5

Average:

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 13.93
worst time: 22.72

current avg5: 17.34 (σ = 1.27)
best avg5: 15.47 (σ = 0.86)

current avg12: 16.85 (σ = 1.87)
best avg12: 16.85 (σ = 1.87)

session avg: 16.85 (σ = 1.87)
session mean: 17.10

14.25, 14.65, 15.40, 16.36, 18.47, 17.19, 22.72, 20.16, 13.93, 16.39, 18.79, 16.85

I guess that's good.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 17, 2013)

Round 60: 56.95
Awesome session. Broke PB 3 times. Previous was 43.21. 49.66 ao5 first 5. 
Sub-1! New goal: sub-45. 
58.68
51.78
38.52
1:05.42
38.12
1:25.32
1:00.54
56.92
1:04.18
1:20.16
55.18
37.04


----------



## Outsmash (Mar 17, 2013)

R60:

19.62, 20.26, (29.61), 24.97, 20.24, (19.00), 26.60, 19.61, 26.88, 21.14, 25.49, 25.38 = 23.02
So close to sub-23


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 21, 2013)

Czery: its been two weeks. New round please!


----------



## Czery (Mar 22, 2013)

Sorry about the delay everyone. I was really overwhelmed with work this week.
-----------------------
Round 60 Results 
-----------------------

*Sub NAR:
*bb1 - 17.10

*Sub 20:
*Outsmash - 23.02
Czery - 25.28

*Sub 30:
*Skullush - 30.36
TheNextFeliks - 56.95

Notice : New rounds _every_ monday. 

---------------------------
Round 61 Scrambles
---------------------------
1. (-5, 0) / (5, 5) / (0, -3) / (1, -5) / (3, 0) / (3, -1) / (0, -3) / (5, -2) / (-4, 0) / (4, -2) / (-4, 0) / (5, -2) / 
2. (3, 5) / (3, 0) / (1, -5) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (0, -5) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (-3, -4) / (-4, 0) / (0, -4) / (2, -3) 
3. (-3, -4) / (3, 0) / (-5, -2) / (-4, -1) / (-2, -5) / (5, -3) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (2, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-2, -4) / (0, -2) / 
4. (1, 3) / (3, -3) / (-1, -4) / (1, -2) / (5, -4) / (-5, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (2, -2) / (6, 0) / (0, -2) 
5. (4, 6) / (2, -4) / (-5, -2) / (0, -3) / (5, -4) / (-2, 0) / (-3, -3) / (1, 0) / (-2, -2) / (6, -1) / (0, -4) 
6. (0, 2) / (-5, -5) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (-2, -5) / (0, -1) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, -2) / (1, -2) / (5, 0) 
7. (3, 5) / (-5, -2) / (-3, -3) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (2, 0) / (-3, -3) / (3, 0) / (1, -1) / (-2, 0) / (0, -5) / (6, 0) 
8. (-2, 0) / (5, -4) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -5) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (6, -2) / (4, -2) / (0, -2) / (2, 0) / 
9. (-2, 0) / (0, 3) / (-1, -1) / (3, -3) / (0, -3) / (-5, -2) / (0, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, -2) / (4, 0) 
10. (-3, -1) / (1, -2) / (3, -3) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (-2, -3) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, -5) / (2, -3) / (0, -3) 
11. (-5, 0) / (0, -3) / (3, -3) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-4, -4) / (-2, -3) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 0) / (6, 0) / (-1, -2) / 
12. (4, 0) / (-1, -4) / (1, -5) / (3, -4) / (3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-3, -5) / (-4, -5) / (0, -4) / (-3, 0) / (4, 0) /


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 23, 2013)

Its okay. Thanks for a new round. I have been improving so much at square-1, looking forward to this round. But you forgot my 56.95 average.


----------



## Czery (Mar 23, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> ...looking forward to this round. But you forgot my 56.95 average.



:fp:fp:fp

WHY IS THIS HAPPENING TO ME. SO SORRY. Fixed, hopefully.

EDIT: May end round early this week in order to get back on schedule.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 25, 2013)

48.25. Had a lot on my mind and couldn't focus. Wanted a sub-40. Darn.


----------



## Skullush (Mar 26, 2013)

*Round 61
Average of 12: 32.76*
35.09, 29.67, 32.17, 35.41, 27.82, (36.90), 34.35, (26.07), 35.47, 35.94, 29.50, 32.13


----------



## Czery (Apr 2, 2013)

-----------------------
Round 61 Results 
-----------------------

*Sub NAR:*

*Sub 20:*

*Sub 30:
*Skullush - 30.36
TheNextFeliks - 48.15


Notice : New rounds _every_ monday. 

---------------------------
Round 62 Scrambles
---------------------------
1.	(4, 0) / (6, 3) / (2, -1) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, -2) / (0, -1) / (0, -3) / (5, 0) / (1, 0) / (-5, 0) / (-1, -2) / (0, -5) /	2.	(-2, 6) / (2, -4) / (6, -3) / (1, 0) / (0, -3) / (6, -2) / (3, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -2) / (1, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -4) / (6, -4)	
3.	(4, 0) / (3, 6) / (-1, -4) / (3, 0) / (-3, -2) / (0, -3) / (-2, -3) / (2, -2) / (0, -5) / (0, -4) / (6, -2) / (3, 0)	
4.	(-5, 3) / (3, 0) / (-4, -4) / (-3, 0) / (6, -3) / (0, -5) / (-3, -3) / (2, -5) / (6, -2) / (2, 0) / (-2, 0) /	
5.	(4, -3) / (3, -3) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (6, -3) / (1, 0) / (5, 0) / (0, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) /	
6.	(0, -4) / (3, 0) / (1, -5) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (0, -5) / (-3, 0) / (4, -1) / (2, -2) / (0, -4) / (1, -4) / (-4, 0) / (6, 0)	
7.	(0, 2) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (-5, -2) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (1, -4) / (1, -2) / (2, 0)	
8.	(1, 0) / (0, 3) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (5, -1) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -3) / (0, -2) / (-4, 0) / (6, 0)	
9.	(1, 0) / (6, 3) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (4, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (3, -2) / (-2, -1) /	
10.	(3, 5) / (-2, -5) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (-5, -2) / (-4, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, -4) / (4, 0) / (-1, -2) / (6, 0)	
11.	(-5, 3) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (-2, -2) / (5, -3) / (0, -3) / (-2, -3) / (0, -2) / (-4, 0) / (0, -5) / (-2, -4) / (0, -3) /	
12.	(1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (5, -4) / (-3, 0) / (1, -5) / (-4, -1) / (0, -5) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (6, -2) / (4, 0) / (0, -3


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 3, 2013)

Can we have legit scrambles please?


----------



## Outsmash (Apr 3, 2013)

Round61:

29.10, 19.58, 27.19, 25.00, 20.78, (31.34), 25.14, 19.99, 26.69, 22.27, (18.96), 29.99 = 24.57
Very bad :\


----------



## Czery (Apr 9, 2013)

Session average: 23.23
1. 21.69 
2. 24.93 
3. 22.05 
4. (18.72) 
5. 23.68 
6. 22.62 
7. (41.71) 
8. 23.62 
9. 21.31+ 
10. 25.36 
11. 27.60 
12. 19.42


----------



## Czery (Apr 9, 2013)

-----------------------
Round 62 Results 
-----------------------

*Sub NAR:*

*Sub 20:*
Czery - 23.23
OutSmash - 24.57

*Sub 30:
*

---------------------------
Round 63 Scrambles
---------------------------
1.	(0, 2) / (1, -5) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (0, -5) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (0, -2) / (2, -2) / (-2, 0)	
2.	(-5, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-3, -3) / (4, -5) / (-1, -3) / (3, 0) / (0, -4) / (-3, 0) / (0, -4) / (-2, 0) / (6, -2) / (0, -3)	
3.	(0, 5) / (-2, -5) / (3, 0) / (3, -3) / (5, -4) / (0, -3) / (0, -2) / (3, 0) / (0, -4) / (-5, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, -2) / (-1, -2) /	
4.	(1, 0) / (-4, 5) / (-5, -5) / (-4, -4) / (3, 0) / (3, -2) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (2, -3) / (-2, -3) /	
5.	(0, -4) / (-2, 1) / (6, -3) / (2, -1) / (4, -5) / (-3, -1) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (2, -5) / (-4, -3) /	
6.	(0, -1) / (-3, 6) / (-2, -2) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-1, -2) / (-2, -2) / (3, 0)	
7.	(0, -1) / (-3, 6) / (-2, -5) / (3, 0) / (3, -4) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (4, -4) / (2, 0) / (0, -2) / (-2, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-5, -1)	
8.	(-3, -1) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-5, -5) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-3, -3) / (1, 0) / (6, -4) / (2, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, -3)	
9.	(0, -1) / (-5, -5) / (-3, 0) / (5, -4) / (1, -2) / (3, 0) / (0, -1) / (6, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (4, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-2, 0)	
10.	(4, 0) / (-1, 5) / (3, 0) / (6, 0) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (4, -3) / (0, -3) / (0, -2) / (2, 0) / (-5, -2) / (2, -4) / (4, 0)	
11.	(-3, -1) / (4, -5) / (0, -3) / (-3, -3) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -3) / (4, 0) / (0, -4) / (1, -4) / (-2, 0) / (-1, -5) /	
12.	(0, 2) / (-2, -2) / (6, -3) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (3, 0) / (0, -5) / (3, 0) / (-5, 0) / (2, 0) / (4, 0) / (-4, -3) / (0, -4) /	

Have fun!


----------



## Outsmash (Apr 9, 2013)

R63:
(18.78), 19.70, 24.31, 27.93, 20.66, 18.83, (37.88), 26.26, 27.21, 28.57, 29.14, 24.03 = 24.67
So unhappy. No progress.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 13, 2013)

43.45. Terrible. Need to practice more. At least I got a PB single. 
38.06
47.26
46.68
41.42
38.66
47.08
51.04
32.94
57.70
24.58
49.22
42.16


----------



## Lid (Apr 13, 2013)

R63: 23.34P, (29.63P), 22,81, 25.93, 20.69, 20.25, 27.38P, 21.11, 25.19, 27.03P, 27.18P, (17.02) = 24.09

goal; sub20


----------



## Owen (Apr 16, 2013)

Did this for fun, I've been playing around with this puzzle lately.
My goal is to eventually get sub-40 in in square-1.

57.65, 1:05.74, 53.01, 59.60, 49.11, 49.81, 46.93, 1:00.10, 44.40, (40.39), 1:02.80, (1:21.35) = 54.92


----------



## Czery (Apr 17, 2013)

Post resercved for something.


----------



## Czery (Apr 17, 2013)

-----------------------
Round 63 Results 
-----------------------

*Sub NAR:*

*Sub 20:*
Lid - 24.09
OutSmash - 24.67
Czery - HA

*Sub 40:
*TheNextFeliks - 43.35
Owen - 54.92

---------------------------
Round 64 Scrambles
---------------------------
1.	(0, 2) / (3, -3) / (3, 0) / (4, -2) / (3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (-1, 0) / (2, -5) / (-3, 0)	
2.	(-3, 5) / (0, -3) / (-5, -2) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, -2) / (4, 0) / (6, 0)	
3.	(4, 3) / (5, -4) / (-2, -5) / (-1, -1) / (6, 0) / (-2, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-5, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3)	
4.	(0, -4) / (-3, 3) / (-2, -5) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (5, -1) / (0, -2) / (-3, -3) / (2, -3) / (2, 0) / (6, 0) / (0, -2) /	
5.	(0, -4) / (-2, 1) / (-3, 0) / (3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -4) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, -2) / (6, -4) / (-2, 0) / (4, -4) /	
6.	(-5, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-1, -1) / (3, -2) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (-1, 0) / (4, -5) / (6, -1) /	
7.	(-2, -3) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (3, -3) / (0, -2) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (5, -5) / (-2, 0) / (-5, -4) / (0, -4)	
8.	(4, 0) / (5, -1) / (4, -5) / (0, -3) / (-3, -3) / (2, 0) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (5, -3) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-2, 0)	
9.	(-2, 0) / (5, 5) / (4, -2) / (2, -1) / (-3, -2) / (0, -3) / (4, 0) / (0, -1) / (6, 0) / (0, -4) / (-2, -1) / (3, -2) /	
10.	(1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-1, -1) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-2, -5) / (-4, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, -4) / (4, -4) / (0, -2) / (-5, 0)	
11.	(4, 3) / (5, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (5, -2) / (0, -2) / (-5, -4) / (-4, 0) / (5, 0)	
12.	(-2, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, -5) / (-4, -3) / (-3, -3) / (4, -1) / (-4, 0) / (0, -4) / (4, -1) /


----------



## Outsmash (Apr 20, 2013)

R64:

26.73, 21.93, 23.49, (19.77), 23.22, (29.08), 26.13, 22.83, 26.52, 22.77, 26.34, 26.53 = 24.65


----------



## Lid (Apr 21, 2013)

R64: 24.44[P], 21.69[P], 26.17[P], (18.67), (28.95), 25.83[P], 22.87, 21.52[P], 25.49, 21.02, 21.51[P], 23.00 = 23.35


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 22, 2013)

44.19. Need to practice. 
46.40
45.92
49.20
34.10
43.40
48.40
42.04
45.24
38.28
47.72
35.32
50.40


----------



## Owen (Apr 24, 2013)

48.36, 1:02.27, 36.63, 1:07.66, 58.16, (1:08.16), 48.23, 45.94, 36.95, 1:04.57, 48.66, (35.21) = 51.74

A little better than last time. 43.85 Ao5!


----------



## Czery (Apr 24, 2013)

Session average: 23.33
1. 23.65 
2. 26.33 
3. 21.68 
4. 22.91 
5. 24.46 
6. 23.54 
7. 22.83 
8. 22.37 
9. (19.86) 
10. 22.22 
11. (29.55) 

Whew! Feels great to be from my hiatus. 
I think I may actually start updating this race on time.


----------



## Czery (Apr 24, 2013)

-----------------------
Round 2^6 Results
-----------------------

*Sub NAR:*

*Sub 20:*
Czery - 23.33
Lid - 23.35
OutSmash - 24.65

*Sub 40:*
TheNextFeliks - 44.19
Owen - 51.74

---------------------------
Round 5*13 Scrambles
---------------------------

1. (0, 2) / (-3, 0) / (4, -5) / (5, -4) / (0, -3) / (6, -3) / (4, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -2) / (3, 0) / (5, 0) / (6, -2) / (2, 0) / 
2. (0, -4) / (-2, -5) / (-1, -1) / (-2, -5) / (0, -1) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (0, -4) / (2, -3) / (0, -2) / (4, 0) / (-5, 0) / 
3. (0, -4) / (0, -3) / (-3, -3) / (-5, -2) / (0, -3) / (5, -1) / (-5, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-1, 0) / (-2, -4) / (0, -4) / (0, -4) / 
4. (4, 0) / (0, 6) / (-4, -1) / (3, 0) / (4, -2) / (0, -3) / (6, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (2, -3) / (0, -5) / (2, -2) / (2, 0) 
5. (-5, -3) / (2, -4) / (-2, -5) / (-4, -1) / (0, -2) / (0, -3) / (4, -1) / (4, 0) / (-1, 0) / (2, -5) / (0, -1) / (-5, -5) 
6. (0, -1) / (0, -3) / (-2, -2) / (5, -4) / (-5, -2) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (0, -2) / (4, 0) / (1, -3) / (6, 0) 
7. (4, -3) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (4, 0) / (-3, -2) / (2, 0) / (3, -2) 
8. (-2, 3) / (3, 0) / (5, -4) / (1, -2) / (0, -1) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, -4) / (2, 0) / (5, -4) / (0, -2) / (4, -4) 
9. (0, 2) / (0, 6) / (1, -5) / (-4, -4) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (1, 0) / (6, -3) / (1, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (1, -4) / (-4, 0) 
10. (0, 5) / (-2, 1) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (5, -1) / (6, -3) / (-5, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -5) / (2, 0) / (0, -2) / (-5, -4) / (0, -3) 
11. (-5, 6) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, -1) / (-2, -5) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (0, -4) / (0, -4) / (-4, -3) / (-4, 0) 
12. (0, -1) / (-2, -5) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (5, -4) / (-2, -3) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -4) / (6, -4) / (4, 0) / (0, -4) / (-2, 0)


----------



## Outsmash (Apr 25, 2013)

16.93, (15.05), 22.77, 17.85, 19.91, 22.95, (29.55), 21.03, 22.93, 23.44, 22.55, 25.34 = *21.57*


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 28, 2013)

41.80. Need to practice more

32.46
49.32
38.12
43.50
38.54
34.96
46.90
42.28
46.36
45.52
53.70
27.46


----------



## Skullush (Apr 28, 2013)

*Round 65*
Sub-30
*Average of 12: 29.93*
26.81, 28.78, 28.11, 40.98, 27.89, 26.31, (48.06), (22.48), 32.05, 28.93, 31.11, 28.31


----------



## FaLoL (Apr 30, 2013)

*Round 65*

2:00.53, 2:21.87, (2:40.95), 2:15.29, 2:08.04, 2:20.06, 1:52.87, 1:43.95 1:20.92, (1:20.81), 1:47.06, 1:28.57 = *1:55.92*

My first solves without help


----------



## Lid (Apr 30, 2013)

R65:
22.48, 21.27[P], 21.14[P], 20.25, 25.86, 19.81[P], (18.94), 26.79[P], 23.10[P], 23.48, (29.60), 23.12 = 22.73


----------



## Czery (May 4, 2013)

Session average: 21.39
1. 19.42 
2. 19.84 
3. 18.46 
4. (27.01) 
5. 18.73 
6. 17.84 
7. (14.77) 
8. 24.35 
9. 19.66 
10. 26.21 
11. 26.00 
12. 23.42 

Meh.


----------



## Czery (May 4, 2013)

-----------------------
Round 5*13 Results
-----------------------

*Sub 20*:
OutSmash - 21.57
Lid - 22.73

*Sub 30*:
Skullush - **29.93*** -* Congratulations! You have graduated. 

*Sub 40*:
TheNextFeliks - 41.80
FaLoL - 1:55.92

---------------------------
Round 6*11 Scrambles
---------------------------

1.	(0, 5) / (4, -5) / (6, -3) / (0, -3) / (-1, -1) / (-2, -3) / (6, -3) / (3, -4) / (1, 0) / (-4, 0) /	
2.	(0, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-3, 0) / (5, -4) / (-3, 0) / (1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (5, -4) / (-5, 0) / (0, -5) / (0, -2) / (1, 0) / (0, -4) /	
3.	(1, 0) / (3, 0) / (5, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (5, 0) / (-2, 0) / (6, -2) / (2, 0)	
4.	(-5, 6) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (1, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, -2) / (2, 0) / (4, -1) / (4, 0) /	
5.	(6, -4) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (6, -3) / (-3, 0) / (2, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (-2, -1) / (4, -2) / (-3, -4) / (0, -4) /	
6.	(-3, 2) / (-2, -5) / (2, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, -5) / (6, -2) / (0, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, -2)	
7.	(0, 2) / (-3, 6) / (3, 0) / (4, -2) / (3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -4) / (6, 0) / (0, -3) / (-5, 0) / (6, -4) / (-4, -2) / (-2, 0)	
8.	(0, -1) / (6, 3) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-5, -5) / (3, 0) / (-1, -3) / (3, 0) / (-3, -4) / (6, -4) / (0, -2) / (0, -2) / (0, -4)	
9.	(-5, 3) / (6, -3) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -2) / (2, 0) / (0, -4) / (-2, -5) / (-4, 0)	
10.	(4, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, -1) / (-5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-2, -2) / (6, -3) / (-4, 0)	
11.	(0, -4) / (0, 3) / (3, -3) / (4, -2) / (-3, 0) / (5, -4) / (0, -5) / (0, -3) / (3, -1) / (-5, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, -5) / (6, 0)	
12.	(-2, 0) / (3, -3) / (-4, -4) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (1, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, -5) / (0, -5) / (-2, -1) / (1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (6, 0)

GOGOGOGO


----------



## Lid (May 11, 2013)

*R65* sub20
20.51, 27.28[P], 21.60, 20.05, 24.99[P], (18.93), (30.13[P]), 23.26[P], 29.08[P], 23.87, 19.82, 23.43 --> 23.39


----------



## Outsmash (May 13, 2013)

That was the hardest round for me so far. :l

19.50, (27.37), 25.73, 19.59, 21.43, 21.40, 23.29, 27.33, 21.28, 22.92, (17.76), 20.11 = *22.26*


----------



## FaLoL (May 16, 2013)

Round 66


53.73, 52.57, (50.03), 52.76, 59.47, 1:36.28, 56.60, 1:03.88, 1:24.34, 1:08.60, (1:40.32), 58.27 = *1:04.65*


----------



## Czery (May 18, 2013)

Session average: 20.21
1. (12.98) 
2. 19.38 
3. 13.89[force ep skip] 
4. 19.54 
5. 18.97 
6. (24.91) 
7. 23.73 
8. 23.30 
9. 24.88 
10. 19.49 
11. 17.57 
12. 21.36 

Too lucky.


----------



## Czery (May 18, 2013)

-----------------------
Round 66 Results
-----------------------

*Sub 20:
*OutSmash - 22.26
Lid - 23.39

*Sub 40:*
FaLoL - 1:04.65
*
---------------------------
Round 67 Scrambles
---------------------------

*1.	(-2, 3) / (-3, 0) / (2, -4) / (6, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-1, -5) / (-2, 0) / (1, -4) / (-5, 0) / (5, -2) /	
2.	(-3, 5) / (4, -2) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (3, -1) / (3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (6, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, -4) / (3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-3, -2) /	
3.	(4, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (5, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-4, 0) / (0, -2) / (2, 0) / (0, -1) / (6, -2)	
4.	(0, -4) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-2, -2) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (5, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (2, -5) / (4, 0)	
5.	(1, 6) / (5, -4) / (-5, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-5, 0) / (0, -3) / (5, -2) / (2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, -1) / (4, 0)	
6.	(4, 3) / (0, -3) / (5, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -5) / (3, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0) / (4, 0) / (4, 0) / (-4, 0)	
7.	(0, -4) / (1, 1) / (3, 0) / (5, -1) / (0, -3) / (-3, -3) / (-2, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-1, -2) / (0, -4) / (-4, 0) / (0, -4) /	
8.	(0, -4) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, -3) / (1, -5) / (2, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (6, -4) / (4, 0) / (4, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -4) / (6, 0)	
9.	(1, 0) / (0, 3) / (-3, -3) / (6, -3) / (-4, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-3, -3) / (3, 0) / (-3, -4) / (0, -5) /	
10.	(3, 5) / (1, -5) / (0, -3) / (-4, -4) / (4, -5) / (0, -1) / (3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (6, -3)	
11.	(-5, 0) / (0, 3) / (2, -1) / (3, 0) / (3, -3) / (4, -5) / (2, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, -4) / (0, -4) / (6, -5) / (0, -4) / (0, -3)	
12.	(0, 5) / (1, 4) / (3, 0) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -1) / (-2, -3) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (4, -4) / (0, -2) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3)

Go!


----------



## FaLoL (May 19, 2013)

Round 67

1:14.80, (1:17.05), 57.32, 51.63, 1:11.02, 1:00.43, 52.03, 1:07.02, (44.97), 1:02.06, 53.36, 59.09 = *1:00.88*


----------



## Czery (May 28, 2013)

-----------------------
Round 67 Results
-----------------------

*Sub 20:
*
*Sub 40:*
FaLoL - 1:00.88 - How do you pronounce your user name?
*
---------------------------
Round 68 Scrambles
---------------------------

*1.	(0, -1) / (0, -3) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, -2) / (2, -3) / (2, -1) /	
2.	(4, 0) / (2, 2) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -2) / (3, -3) / (0, -3) / (0, -2) / (-1, -4)	
3.	(-5, 0) / (0, -3) / (5, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-5, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -3) / (-3, 0) / (4, -1) / (6, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-4, -2) /	
4.	(0, -1) / (-5, -2) / (3, 0) / (2, -1) / (-2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, -2) / (0, -4) / (-3, 0) / (6, -4) / (-2, -5) / (4, 0) /	
5.	(6, 5) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (-2, -3) / (3, 0) / (-4, -3) / (4, 0) / (2, 0) / (-1, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, -4)	
6.	(3, 2) / (3, -3) / (-5, -2) / (5, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (4, 0) / (4, -1) / (-5, -4)	
7.	(0, -4) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (6, -3) / (-2, -5) / (-4, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, -4) / (0, -2) / (-4, -3) / (0, -5) / (-4, -3) / (-2, 0)	
8.	(1, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (6, 0) / (-4, -4) / (3, 0) / (4, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-4, 0)	
9.	(0, 5) / (4, 1) / (-1, -1) / (3, -3) / (1, -2) / (-4, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (4, 0) / (0, -2) / (2, 0) / (4, 0) /	
10.	(-5, 0) / (-1, -1) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-3, -3) / (-5, 0) / (4, 0) / (-2, -4) / (1, -4) / (-1, 0)	
11.	(-5, 0) / (-4, 2) / (4, -5) / (5, -4) / (1, -5) / (-4, 0) / (6, -3) / (0, -5) / (-1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (5, 0) / (-4, 0)	
12.	(0, -4) / (-2, -5) / (2, -1) / (3, -3) / (3, 0) / (0, -5) / (0, -3) / (4, -1) / (4, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-2, 0) /

Go!​

​


----------



## FaLoL (Jun 2, 2013)

Round 68
Race to sub-40

55.59, (1:51.85), 50.28, 1:09.54, 1:09.28, 1:40.22, 48.12, 1:17.58, 57.78, (37.48), 54.93, 55.06 = *1:03.84*


----------



## Czery (Jun 4, 2013)

-----------------------
Round 67 Results
-----------------------

*Sub 20:

Sub 40:
*FaLoL - 1:03.84*

---------------------------
*Round 68 Scrambles*
---------------------------
*

1.	(0, 2) / (0, -3) / (4, -2) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (1, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, -5) / (5, 0) / (3, -2) / (-5, -4) / (-4, 0) / (-1, 0)	
2.	(-5, 0) / (3, 3) / (-1, -4) / (-5, -5) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -4) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -2)	
3.	(0, -1) / (1, -2) / (2, -4) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, -5) / (0, -4) / (-3, -3) / (1, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, -2) / (2, 0)	
4.	(0, -4) / (4, 4) / (2, -1) / (6, -3) / (4, -5) / (3, -4) / (3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-5, 0) / (-4, 0) / (2, -2) / (-2, 0) /	
5.	(-2, 6) / (3, -3) / (5, -4) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-5, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, -4) / (-5, 0) / (6, -2) / (2, 0) /	
6.	(1, 0) / (-1, 5) / (0, -3) / (1, -5) / (-1, -1) / (-5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (5, -2) / (-2, 0) / (0, -4) / (-3, 0) / (0, -2)	
7.	(3, 5) / (-3, 0) / (4, -5) / (-4, -1) / (-5, -2) / (-4, 0) / (-3, -3) / (4, -1) / (0, -2) / (4, 0) / (-5, -4) / (1, 0)	
8.	(4, 3) / (6, -3) / (-3, -3) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -2) / (0, -1) / (2, -3) / (0, -4) / (-2, 0) / (-1, 0)	
9.	(1, 0) / (3, 3) / (-4, -1) / (3, -3) / (6, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (4, -4) / (6, -4) / (-4, -3) / (0, -4)	
10.	(0, 5) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (3, -3) / (-5, -5) / (2, -1) / (-5, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -2) / (2, -1) / (-2, 0) / (4, 0) /	
11.	(0, -1) / (-5, 4) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (4, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, -5) / (3, 0) / (0, -2) / (-4, -4) / (0, -2)	
12.	(0, 5) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (6, 0) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -5) / (0, -3) / (-2, -3) / (-1, -2) / (-2, 0) / (0, -4) /

This isn't really much of a "race" but whatever.


----------



## Czery (Jun 5, 2013)

Round 67

Avg: 19.70
Details:
21.06, 20.34, 21.07, 19.70, 19.66, 19.23, 27.95, 19.30, 21.50, 22.50, 16.61, 18.30

HORRAY! I've finally graduated. Took long enough.


----------



## MacDragon (Jun 10, 2013)

Average: 00:34.50

That's right, I'm not dead =D


----------



## Czery (Jun 10, 2013)

Good to hear your still alive!


----------



## Outsmash (Jun 10, 2013)

R68:

24.66, 19.87, 21.38, 23.94, 24.19, 23.78, 23.68, 22.03, (16.82), 21.63, 17.82, (31.67) = 22.30


----------



## Czery (Jun 13, 2013)

THIS ROUND JUST GOT UPDATED. 

-----------------------
Round 67 Results
-----------------------

*Sub 20:*
Czery - 19.70
Outsmash - 22.30
MacDragon - 34.50

*Sub 40:
**

---------------------------
*Round 68 Scrambles*
---------------------------
*
1.	(6, 2) / (3, 0) / (4, -2) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (6, -3) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (4, 0) / (5, 0) / (0, -5) / (2, 0) / (0, -4) /	
2.	(-2, 0) / (0, 6) / (2, -1) / (1, -5) / (0, -3) / (5, -4) / (0, -2) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, -4) / (6, -2) / (-3, 0)	
3.	(3, 5) / (-5, -2) / (2, -4) / (-2, -5) / (-1, -3) / (-3, 0) / (6, -1) / (0, -2) / (0, -4) / (6, -2) / (-2, 0) /	
4.	(4, 0) / (3, 3) / (-4, -4) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (6, -2) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (6, -1) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) /	
5.	(-5, 0) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-1, -1) / (4, -2) / (5, 0) / (0, -3) / (4, -1) / (4, 0) / (3, -2) / (-4, -2) / (-4, 0)	
6.	(0, 5) / (-2, 4) / (2, -4) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (3, -5) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (4, 0) / (4, -1) / (1, -2) / (-4, 0) / (-1, 0)	
7.	(0, 2) / (1, -5) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -5) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-1, 0) / (3, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -4)	
8.	(0, -4) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, -2) / (3, 0) / (-4, -3) / (-3, -3) / (3, 0) / (-1, -3) / (-4, -4) / (-5, 0)	
9.	(-2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (6, 0) / (-3, -1) / (-3, -3) / (-5, 0) / (0, -2) / (-2, -2) / (-2, 0) / (6, -3) /	
10.	(6, -4) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -2) / (3, 0) / (-4, -3) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (0, -5) / (6, -4)	
11.	(-2, 0) / (6, 0) / (2, -4) / (0, -3) / (3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -5) / (-3, -3) / (6, -1) / (2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (4, 0)	
12.	(3, -4) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-4, -3) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (5, -5) / (4, 0) / (4, 0)


----------



## brandbest1 (Jun 15, 2013)

...And I'm back! Miss me, guys?

Round 68
1. 13.12
2. 14.60
3. 21.46
4. 15.54
5. 16.68
6. 13.08
7. 18.41
8. 19.10
9. 17.88
10. 13.94
11. 20.00
12. 17.61

Average: 16.69

I took a month break from cubing because of finals, and I wanted to get a whole lot better at math.


----------



## Outsmash (Jun 17, 2013)

19.48, 19.49, 21.61, 19.94, (26.16), 25.76, 23.59, 21.25, 19.67, (17.05), 22.06, 23.95 = *21.68*


----------



## Czery (Jun 24, 2013)

19.71, (15.28), 28.17, (37.66), 20.93, 28.91, 24.32, 19.92, 32.08, 16.45, 21.63, 21.70
= 23.38 (σ = 4.89)

inconsistent


----------



## Czery (Jun 24, 2013)

-----------------------
Round 68 Results
-----------------------
*Sub NAR:
*BB1 [ 16.69

*Sub 20:*
Outsmash - 21.68
Czery - 23.38*

Sub 40:


---------------------------
Round 69 Scrambles
---------------------------

*1. (-5, 0) / (2, 5) / (-5, -5) / (2, -1) / (3, 0) / (-5, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -5) / (2, -3) / (4, 0) / (-2, -4) / (4, 0) 
2. (-5, 0) / (2, 5) / (6, 0) / (-5, -2) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (-3, -3) / (-5, 0) / (4, 0) / (2, 0) / (-4, -4) / 
3. (0, 5) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (1, -5) / (-3, 0) / (3, -3) / (-3, -4) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0) / (-3, -2) / (4, 0) / 
4. (4, 0) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (-5, -2) / (3, 0) / (6, 0) / (-4, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-4, -3) / (-4, 0) / (-5, 0) / 
5. (1, 0) / (-3, 3) / (2, -1) / (-3, 0) / (1, -5) / (6, 0) / (0, -1) / (3, 0) / (6, -5) / (2, 0) / (-3, -2) / (3, 0) 
6. (0, 5) / (6, -3) / (-5, -2) / (5, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -5) / (0, -3) / (-2, -3) / (-4, -2) / (-2, 0) / (0, -4) / (6, 0) 
7. (0, 2) / (-5, -2) / (5, -4) / (1, -5) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (2, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-4, -5) / (0, -4) / (0, -4) / (6, -4) 
8. (-5, 0) / (5, 5) / (3, 0) / (1, -5) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (4, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, -5) / (0, -2) / (-5, 0) / (-1, 0) / (2, -2) 
9. (-5, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (3, 0) / (1, -5) / (-4, -4) / (0, -5) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -5) / (-2, 0) / (6, -4) / (6, -4) 
10. (-2, 0) / (0, 3) / (2, -4) / (-2, -5) / (2, -1) / (-2, -3) / (-3, -3) / (3, -4) / (6, -2) / (-4, 0) / (2, 0) 
11. (4, 3) / (-4, -1) / (-3, -3) / (3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (4, 0) / (0, -3) / (5, 0) / (0, -2) / (-4, 0) / (6, -2) / (1, 0) / 
12. (-2, 6) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -4) / (3, -3) / (6, -5) / (3, 0) / (-5, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1)

LOL 69!


----------



## MacDragon (Jul 2, 2013)

Average: 32.91


----------



## Czery (Jul 8, 2013)

round 69

Session average: 18.54
1. 16.75 
2. (14.67) 
3. (28.11) 
4. 18.24 
5. 19.54 
6. 17.31 
7. 17.97 
8. 15.79 
9. 21.04 
10. 15.44 
11. 23.13 
12. 20.22


----------



## Czery (Aug 4, 2013)

-----------------------
Round 69 Results
-----------------------

*Sub 20*:
Outsmash - 21.68
Czery - 18.54

*Sub 30*:
MacDrago - 32.91

---------------------------
Round 70 Scrambles
---------------------------

1. (3, 5) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (-3, -3) / (4, -2) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, -4) / (-4, -3) / (6, 0) / (-5, 0)
2. (-5, 0) / (-3, 6) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (-2, -5) / (5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (5, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-5, 0) / (2, -4)
3. (4, 0) / (3, -3) / (3, 0) / (2, -4) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (6, -2) / (3, 0) / (-3, -4) / (4, 0) / (-4, -4) /
4. (-2, 0) / (2, -4) / (-2, -5) / (6, -3) / (5, -1) / (-3, -2) / (3, 0) / (6, -3) / (-3, -1) / (-4, 0) / (0, -4) /
5. (0, -4) / (4, -5) / (0, -3) / (-3, -3) / (2, -4) / (-3, 0) / (1, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, -3) / (0, -4) / (6, -2)
6. (-5, 6) / (2, -1) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (6, 0) / (-5, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, -5) / (-4, 0) / (1, -4) / (-2, 0) / (-1, -2)
7. (-3, 5) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (2, -4) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -2) / (6, -3) / (-4, -3) / (-4, 0) / (-2, -2) / (-4, -1)
8. (0, -1) / (-5, 4) / (5, -1) / (4, -5) / (2, -4) / (-3, -5) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (6, -2) / (0, -4) /
9. (-5, 0) / (-4, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -5) / (6, 0) / (0, -1) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (1, -3) / (0, -2) / (6, -5) / (0, -2)
10. (0, 2) / (0, -3) / (1, -5) / (3, -3) / (2, -1) / (1, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (2, -3) / (0, -2) / (4, 0) / (-2, -4)
11. (0, 5) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (6, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-5, -2) / (6, -1) / (-3, 0) / (3, -2) / (0, -4) / (0, -4) / (-4, 0) / (-2, 0) /
12. (1, 0) / (-4, -4) / (-3, 0) / (3, -3) / (-5, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (4, 0) / (2, 0) / (-1, -2) / (-4, -2) / (-4, 0) / (3, -2)

I'm considering changing the scrambles to 36. Tell me what you think.


----------



## brandbest1 (Aug 4, 2013)

avg of 12
current: 18.12 (σ = 2.46)
best: 18.12 (σ = 2.46)

Average: 18.12 (σ = 2.46)
Mean: 18.18

Time List:
1. 12.25 
2. 19.65 
3. 24.68 
4. 16.76 
5. 17.25 
6. 16.00 
7. 21.39 
8. 17.67 
9. 16.89 
10. 15.81 
11. 16.63 
12. 23.13 

If you don't warmup, this is the bad result.


----------



## Czery (Aug 5, 2013)

Session average: 19.53
1. (31.55) 
2. 18.30 
3. 18.45 
4. 19.36 
5. (15.20) 
6. 19.97 
7. 18.08 
8. 15.58 
9. 16.13 
10. 22.29 
11. 23.60 
12. 23.55 

Last three solves sucked bowling ballz.


----------



## Czery (Aug 27, 2013)

-----------------------
Round 69 Results
-----------------------

*Sub 20:*
BB1 - 18.12
Czery - 19.53

*Sub 30:*


---------------------------
Round 70 Scrambles
---------------------------

1. (4, 0) / (-1, 2) / (-2, -5) / (6, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (3, 0) / (-4, -5) / (3, -2) / (1, -4) / (0, -5) / (-1, -4)


----------



## GenTheThief (May 2, 2016)

Umm... I'm just getting into square-1, and I wanted to start a race thread, but this appears to already be created, so I figured I would just revive it.
I'm kinda busy this week, but If anyone is interested in participating, then we can start this thread up again next week when I'm a little less pressed for time. If no one is interested, I will leave this dead.
So, this would function like the "race to sub-x on a (4x4/2x2)" thread (stealing your idea @ViliusRibinskas ), 24 weekly scrambles (If people only want to do 12 thats okay too), time ranks (10-15, 20, 30, 40, 50, 60, 70+), that sort of thing. Videos are optional. Please do not include scrambles with your times, but number the times.

Preferred time post format:

-----------
Round: 2835
Race To Sub-10
Cube: XiWeiw Shifter (if known)
Method: Gen 1-look
*Averages: (1st ao12) x.yz, (1st ao12) x.yz
Total Average: (ao24) x.yz*

1. (9.00)
2. 10.00
3. 10.00
4. 10.00
5. 10.00
6. (11.00)
... ect.

(Notes: optional) Man, number 6 was just awful. I messed up cubeshape and did the parity alg twice cause I didn't realize I didn't have it. Number 1 was good though, I got a cubeshape skip.
------------

So, either reply to this thread or message me if you are interested in participating.
Lets bring this square-1 thread back to life!


----------



## pyr14 (May 3, 2016)

i'd be interested in participating.


----------



## Berd (May 3, 2016)

I'd be down!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 3, 2016)

Sure.


----------



## YouCubing (May 3, 2016)

bruh squan is best. I'm down


----------



## GenTheThief (May 3, 2016)

Great! I'll be away all day at the Summit City comp, so, it will probably be midnight when I can post the scrambles (12 or 24 scrambles?). Also, I'm not well acquainted with the square-1 community, so I don't know how much method or cube variations there are, but I use a QiYi with Vandenbergh which I learned off a Brandon Lin video, and edge parity.
If everyone seems to use the same thing, then those can be omitted from time posts.
Feedback is greatly appreciated! Voice your opinion! Tell me what I'm doing wrong, right, unnecessarily, or something cool that I should add!


----------



## GenTheThief (May 8, 2016)

Round: 70

This round will end *May 15th*. Good luck!
Scrambles:
1. (0, 5)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(6, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(2, -5)/(0, -2)/(1, -2)/(6, -4)
2. (0, 5)/(3, -3)/(4, 4)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -1)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/(5, 0)/(-2, -2)/(6, 0)/
3. (0, 5)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)/(3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -2)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-5, -3)/
4. (0, 2)/(-3, 3)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -4)/(-4, -5)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(-5, -3)/(-1, 0)
5. (0, 2)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(5, -1)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -3)/(2, 0)/(4, -5)/(-4, 0)
6. (-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, -3)/(-1, -1)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(5, 0)/(-4, 0)/
7. (0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 3)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(2, 0)/(6, -3)/(0, -5)/(6, -4)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)
8. (0, -1)/(1, -5)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, -3)/(0, -2)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-5, 0)
9. (-2, 0)/(0, 3)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(2, -4)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(1, -4)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)
10. (4, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(3, 0)/(3, -3)/(2, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, 0)/(6, -4)/(3, -2)
11. (0, -4)/(-5, 4)/(-1, -1)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(6, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, -3)/(0, -3)/
12. (4, 0)/(-4, -1)/(3, -3)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(-1, -3)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -4)/(1, 0)/(6, -2)
13. (1, -3)/(2, 2)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(6, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(1, -2)/(2, 0)/(5, 0)/(1, -2)
14. (0, 5)/(-3, -3)/(1, 4)/(3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, -1)/(0, -4)/(6, -4)/(2, 0)/
15. (4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -2)/(-3, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(1, -2)/(-1, -2)/(-2, 0)
16. (3, 2)/(1, -5)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(2, -3)/(4, 0)
17. (0, -4)/(-2, 4)/(5, -4)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/(5, -2)/(-2, -2)/(0, -2)/(6, 0)
18. (4, 0)/(5, 5)/(-3, 1)/(-3, 0)/(6, -1)/(0, -2)/(4, 0)/(4, -3)/(4, 0)/(0, -1)/(2, -2)/(4, 0)/
19. (-2, -3)/(-4, 5)/(-2, -5)/(-1, -4)/(1, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -1)/(4, 0)/(6, -2)/(-2, 0)
20. (4, -3)/(-4, -1)/(4, -2)/(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(-3, -5)/(5, 0)/(-3, -2)/(-3, -4)/
21. (-2, 0)/(3, -3)/(2, 2)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -2)/(-2, 0)/(1, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, -1)
22. (6, 5)/(-2, 4)/(-3, 0)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -2)/(5, 0)/(-1, -2)/(-4, -2)/
23. (4, 0)/(6, -3)/(2, 5)/(4, -5)/(-1, -4)/(-3, -2)/(3, 0)/(3, -3)/(0, -5)/(0, -1)/(0, -2)/(2, -3)
24. (0, 5)/(4, -5)/(-4, 5)/(-2, -2)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-2, -4)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-1, -3)


----------



## Hssandwich (May 8, 2016)

Race to sub 14:
14.63 Ao24:
12.65
11.51
14.70
18.86
13.43
12.05
15.06
14.18
(19.59)
17.59
16.32
13.67
(10.07)
12.64
14.06
17.17
13.52
14.19
13.74
13.55
12.53
17.22
16.82
16.30


----------



## Sam N (May 9, 2016)

15.37, 12.79, 11.74, 20.73, 14.31,
13.21, 9.96, 14.47, 14.31, 13.21,
13.90, 13.44, 13.00, 12.80, 11.40,
14.22, 13.47, 12.91, 13.21, 12.31,
12.96, 10.65, 13.96, 9.31

avg 24: 13.11

18 had parity, yuck.


----------



## uyneb2000 (May 9, 2016)

13.88, 15.87, 10.96, 12.28, 13.95, 12.43, 12.95, 11.92, 13.29, 12.41, 14.41, 11.86, 11.77, 13.95, 10.62, 9.09, 12.45, 12.40, 9.85, 12.53, 14.37, 15.00, 16.07, 12.84

avg 24: 12.58


----------



## pyr14 (May 9, 2016)

april 15? may 15 maybe?

im only gonna do ao12. i may do the rest of them later, right now im a bit busy-ish.

square-1
round 70
race to sub 30

*ao12=31.27
0/3*

method: i dunno?

begginer cubeshape/intuitive cubeshape/scallop-kite
(depends on scramble)

then CO>EO(i know all)>CP(i know all)>EP

only EPs i know are adj/adj and opp/opp

the rest i either use one of those to get to adj/adj
parity i of course know.

1. 28.67
2. 34.28
3. 43.47
4. 30.17
5. 34.08
6. 29.36
7. 36.28
8. 29.18
9. 27.70
10. 17.15
11. 32.86 
12. 31.27


----------



## GenTheThief (May 10, 2016)

pyr14 said:


> april 15? may 15 maybe?



Thanks for alerting me to that discrepency.
It has now been fixed.


----------



## Berd (May 10, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-10
solves/total: 24/24

single
best: 18.42
worst: 39.43

mean of 3
current: 24.72 (σ = 4.36)
best: 22.69 (σ = 2.91)

avg of 5
current: 24.33 (σ = 0.12)
best: 23.02 (σ = 2.17)

avg of 12
current: 25.36 (σ = 2.64)
best: 24.92 (σ = 2.27)

Average: 25.71 (σ = 3.29)
Mean: 26.10

Time List:
18.42, 23.19, 34.98, 31.44, 21.56, 21.03, 27.01, 39.43, 24.75, 25.17, 28.63, 24.83, 25.54, 24.01, 28.60, 28.20, 32.87, 19.33, 24.51, 24.20, 24.33, 20.51, 24.44, 29.21

Phew!


----------



## GenTheThief (May 10, 2016)

@Berd , which sub-x are you racing to?


----------



## GenTheThief (May 10, 2016)

Btw, Is everyone okay with the ao24 system? or should I switch it to ao12?


----------



## Sam N (May 10, 2016)

GenTheThief said:


> Btw, Is everyone okay with the ao24 system? or should I switch it to ao12?



I think it's fine. Square-1 is not too long of an event for 24 scrambles to be that time consuming. However, an average of 12 might be cleaner overall.


----------



## Berd (May 11, 2016)

Raptor56 said:


> I think it's fine. Square-1 is not too long of an event for 24 scrambles to be that time consuming. However, an average of 12 might be cleaner overall.



Depends how fast you are 


Also I was racing to sub25!


----------



## GenTheThief (May 15, 2016)

Round: 70
Race to sub 50
Cube: QiYi (I don't know the model)
Method: Vandenbergh (super beginner, I know like 6 algs)
*Average: 51.98, 52.07= 52.02*

1. 52.90
2. 1:07.15
3. 50.09
4. 45.27+
5. (1:09.30)
6. 41.61
7. 54.71
8. 50.78
9. 45.99
10. 51.31
11. (24.42) EP skip and a PB
12. 59.98

1. (35.24)
2. 36.73
3. 56.59
4. 52.76
5. 54.63
6. 54.64
7. 51.82
8. 42.45
9. 48.25
10. (DNF) messed up parity at ~38 and was like no at 1:00
11. 1:07.60
12. 55.22

Wow, that was worse than expected. Still, a pb, so that was nice.


----------



## GenTheThief (May 15, 2016)

*END OF ROUND 70*​*Standings:*
uyneb2000-12.58 Race to Sub-12 (0/3)
Raptor56-13.11 Race to Sub-13 (0/3)
Hssandwich-14.63 Race to Sub-14 (0/3)
pyr14-31.27 Race to Sub-30 (0/3)
berd-26.10 Race to Sub-25 (0/3)
GenTheThief-52.02 Race to Sub-50 (0/3)

So, no one made their goals, and some didn't specify them, so I made the goals for you, if your goal is not what it is up there, tell me and I will change it.
But please! Organize your posts a little bit more. I greatly appreciate that no one included the scrambles, but include your race to sub-x, the round number and *bold your average* and stick it at the top of your post to make it easier to find. I know this is the first round in a while, but I want to start off clean.

*Round:71*​
The round will end *Saturday, May 22nd*. Good luck!
Scrambles:
1. (-3, 5)/(-3, 6)/(1, -5)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-2, -3)/(3, 0)/(2, -5)/(-4, 0)/(6, -4)/(3, -2)/
2. (0, 2)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(-3, -3)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-2, -5)
3. (-2, 0)/(-1, 2)/(-5, -5)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, -2)/(6, -2)
4. (-5, 0)/(-1, 2)/(1, 4)/(3, 0)/(3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(2, 0)/(2, -4)/(-2, 0)
5. (0, -1)/(-3, 3)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(0, -2)/(-4, -5)
6. (0, -4)/(1, 1)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(6, 0)/(-3, -2)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(3, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)
7. (-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -1)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(-3, -3)/(4, -5)/(0, -2)/(6, -4)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)
8. (3, -4)/(-3, 3)/(4, -2)/(6, -3)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(3, -2)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)
9. (0, 2)/(0, -3)/(-2, -2)/(-1, -1)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)
10. (-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, 2)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(4, -1)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(-2, -2)/(4, 0)/(6, 0)
11. (3, -1)/(4, -2)/(-4, -1)/(1, -5)/(3, 0)/(3, -1)/(0, -3)/(-1, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)
12. (-3, -1)/(3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)


----------



## Sam N (May 16, 2016)

Hopefully this is more organized. I'll use the goal you posted since it's not a bad goal to have, and for consistency. 

Race to sub-13 ROUND 71

1. 10.09 
2. 11.25
3. 11.97
4. 13.61
5. 11.34
6. 12.09
7. (15.43)
8. 11.19
9. 12.72
10. 11.15
11. 10.94
12. (9.28)

Average of 12: *11.63*


----------



## pyr14 (May 16, 2016)

r71
square-1
race to sub 30
*1/3
ao12=26.64*

1. 33.54
2. 23.88
3. 22.41
4. 22.54
5. 31.63
6. 27.63
7. 31.79
8. 20.59
9. 24.16
10. 22.47
11. 44.11
12. 26.27

pop at 11.
pb average


----------



## Hssandwich (May 16, 2016)

Race to sub 14
18.16
19.62
15.15
11.51
14.86
19.45
16.84
11.23
25.05
15.50
14.78
14.00
REALLY bad Ao12 *15.99*


----------



## GenTheThief (May 22, 2016)

Round: 71
Cube: QiYi something
Method: Vandenbergh
*Average: 51.45*

1. 50.52
2. 1:13.90 - cubeshape took forever
3. 36.26
4. (2:32.07) - messed up parity and had to start the whole solve over
5. 42.49
6. (34.74)
7. 59.28 - messed up end of parity but managed to finish without much trouble
8. 59.19
9. 37.05
10. 38.50+
11. 44.99
12. 1:12.30

Out of practice, I need to start solving during the week.
Well, since school is almost done, I should have more time for this, though I see much of it spent on OH.


----------



## GenTheThief (May 22, 2016)

*END OF ROUND 71*​*Standings:*
Raptor56-11.63 Race to Sub-13 (1/3)
Hssandwich-15.19 Race to Sub-14 (0/3)
pyr14-26.64 Race to Sub-30 (1/3)
GenTheThief-51.45 Race to Sub-50 (0/3)

*Round: 72*​
The round will end *Saturday, May 28th*. Good luck!
Scrambles:
1. (0, 5)/(0, 3)/(1, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(3, -3)/(0, -2)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(2, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -2) 
2. (-3, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, 3)/(-5, -5)/(3, -3)/(6, -4)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -5)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0) 
3. (4, 6)/(-3, 6)/(-3, 0)/(2, -1)/(1, -5)/(2, -3)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, 0) 
4. (-2, 0)/(5, -1)/(1, -2)/(2, -1)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(6, -5)/(2, -2)/(1, 0)/(0, -2) 
5. (0, -1)/(-2, 1)/(0, 6)/(0, -3)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(6, -3)/(-5, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, -3)/(3, -4)/ 
6. (-2, 0)/(3, 3)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(5, -3)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-4, -1)/(6, 0) 
7. (-2, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(6, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(2, 0)/(-4, -2)/(0, -1)/ 
8. (-5, 0)/(-3, 6)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(-2, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(3, -4)/(1, -2)/(5, -2)/(3, -5) 
9. (-5, 3)/(5, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-5, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-1, -2) 
10. (4, 0)/(2, 5)/(1, -5)/(5, -4)/(1, -2)/(3, -4)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, -2)/(0, -4) 
11. (-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(3, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -2) 
12. (-2, 3)/(-1, -1)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -3)/(-1, 0)/(3, -4)/(-3, -4)/


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 23, 2016)

R72 Sub 40 (Qiyi, ?)
Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-22
avg of 12: 41.181

Time List:
38.965, 44.332, 37.184, 49.160, 38.729, 33.684, 40.503, 43.220, (1:22.903), (25.897), 41.814, 44.218
I messed up on the 1:22.


----------



## Sam N (May 23, 2016)

Race to sub-13 ROUND 72


12.09
10.03
13.30
10.12
9.93
17.10
13.05
9.03 
11.21
12.50
9.30
12.34

Average of 12: *11.39s*


----------



## pyr14 (May 23, 2016)

r72
race to sub 30
0/3

ao12 is 31.50

1) 24.22
2) 42.14
3) 28.28
4) 42.18
5) 25.15
6) 33.70
7) 33.70
8) 25.26
9) 25.63
10) 55.88+
11) 36.61
12) 30.27


----------



## YouCubing (May 23, 2016)

r72, sub20, QiYi
*average: 22.20*
21.61, 23.84, 22.97, (18.90), 20.28, 23.45, (27.49), 20.97, 22.54, 22.09, 20.29, 23.99
absolute garbage.
(0/3)


----------



## Hssandwich (May 23, 2016)

Race to sub 14:
16.31 
13.42 
12.01
(17.73)
11.54
16.78 
13.75
13.87
(10.78)
10.83
12.33
13.87
*Ao12: 13.47*


----------



## Berd (May 23, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-23
avg of 12: 26.23

Time List:
19.09, 29.88, 26.84, 27.67, (16.16), 28.31, 26.43, 27.93, 27.67, (30.74), 24.58, 23.85

Race to sub 25!


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Sep 8, 2016)

This is basically like every other Road to sub x thread. You can choose between sub 1, sub 50, sub 45, sub 40, sub 30, sub 20, sub 15, sub 12, and sub 10. Choose one of these and do the average. When you get under it 3 times, you graduate to the next level. Round 1 ends on Wednesday, September 14, 2016 at 6:00 P.M. CST

1. (-2, 0)/(3, 6)/(-4, 5)/(-5, -2)/(-3, -4)/(0, -3)/(6, -2)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(2, -1)/(2, 0)/(4, -1)
2. (4, 6)/(-1, 5)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(-5, -4)/(-2, 0)/(6, -2)
3. (0, -1)/(3, 6)/(-2, -5)/(6, -3)/(5, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(1, -4)/(0, -2)/(0, -2)/(5, 0)
4. (-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, 5)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(5, -1)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -2)/(4, 0)/(2, -3)/(-1, 0)/(6, 0)
5. (0, 2)/(4, 4)/(0, 6)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-4, -4)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(-4, -5)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)
6. (-5, 0)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, -4)/(3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-1, 0)/(0, -2)/(-5, 0)/
7. (-3, 5)/(-5, 1)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -2)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, -2)/
8. (0, -4)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(3, -5)/(3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(5, 0)/(4, -3)/(-4, -3)/(-5, -4)
9. (4, 3)/(-3, 6)/(0, -3)/(-4, -4)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)
10. (-2, 3)/(2, 5)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(1, -2)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, -4)/(0, -2)/(-2, -3)
11. (-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)
12. (-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(3, -3)/(-5, -5)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(1, -2)/(6, -4)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Sep 8, 2016)

Goal: sub 20
Cube: QiYi
Method: Lars
20.68, 25.06, 20.56, 21.27, (28.88), 20.83, 18.86, 19.52, 16.76, (14.27), 21.95, 16.29 = 20.17


----------



## applezfall (May 20, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-20
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 18.93
worst: 1:12.78

mean of 3
current: 51.54 (σ = 18.57)
best: 26.58 (σ = 8.31)

avg of 5
current: 43.43 (σ = 5.03)
best: 36.42 (σ = 11.55)

avg of 12
current: 46.96 (σ = 12.77)
best: 46.96 (σ = 12.77)

Average: 46.96 (σ = 12.77)
Mean: 46.78

Time List:
1. 45.79 (-2, 0)/(3, 6)/(-4, 5)/(-5, -2)/(-3, -4)/(0, -3)/(6, -2)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(2, -1)/(2, 0)/(4, -1) 
2. 56.12 (4, 6)/(-1, 5)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(-5, -4)/(-2, 0)/(6, -2) 
3. 1:12.27 (0, -1)/(3, 6)/(-2, -5)/(6, -3)/(5, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(1, -4)/(0, -2)/(0, -2)/(5, 0) 
4. 52.84 (-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, 5)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(5, -1)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -2)/(4, 0)/(2, -3)/(-1, 0)/(6, 0) 
5. 51.50 (0, 2)/(4, 4)/(0, 6)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-4, -4)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(-4, -5)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0) 
6. 25.40 (-5, 0)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, -4)/(3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-1, 0)/(0, -2)/(-5, 0)/ 
7. 35.42 (-3, 5)/(-5, 1)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -2)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, -2)/ 
8. 18.93 (0, -4)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(3, -5)/(3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(5, 0)/(4, -3)/(-4, -3)/(-5, -4) 
9. 48.43 (4, 3)/(-3, 6)/(0, -3)/(-4, -4)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(0, -3) 
10. 1:12.78 (-2, 3)/(2, 5)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(1, -2)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, -4)/(0, -2)/(-2, -3) 
11. 38.38 (-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -4) 
12. 43.47 (-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(3, -3)/(-5, -5)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(1, -2)/(6, -4)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/


----------

